# Bleach: Sacred Blade Main RP Thread



## Olivia (Feb 28, 2011)

The year is 3564, and chaos has fallen upon the world. The Shinigmai have become distraught and the world is falling apart. The Gotei Thirteen have lost nearly all their members, and the current Captain Commander has ordered all Shinigami to return to the Soul Society, as they need as much protection as possible. Earth is basically a disaster. Humans are dying left and right, and there is no where to escape. Your homes are destroyed, there aren't any liable food sources, and you're forced to live with only the clothes on your back, that is if you haven't lost them. Smoke constantly rises into the air as fires burn the streets. Hollows continue to multiply in numbers as they get stronger and stronger.

This is where you come in:

Humans have been figuring out that they have _'special abilities'_, whether that be Quincy like abilities or Fullbring. Shinigami's are locked away in Soul Society, being forced to join the academy and train as if they were really about to die. With new captains elected the Soul Society is getting ready to go on the move again. Hollows continue to eat the souls of humans, but not only that they are also attacking the Soul Society randomly. The Shinigami don't know when another wave of attacks may come, but the hollows keep coming. For what purpose is unknown. 

You now have the power to chose what you want to be, and what you want to do. So what _will_ you do? Will you use your power to help out the world in its time of need, or will you use your power to destroy it? Will you be a Bastion of hope, bringer of terror?

Human, Shinigami, Hollow. The choice is yours.


*Rules:*

_*Godmodding is not allowed, so if anything happens report it in the OOC or send me a PM.

*Although I will allow people to have conversations in here if it becomes flaming towards one another I'll have it stop.

*This RP takes place over a thousand years from the current story line. Your characters will not know or be able to mention Ichigo thanks to that. Also for all extensive purposes in this RP Aizen is not around any longer, and the whole previous generation of Shinigami have died.

*Turn off your signature in the main thread. Failing to do so will punish you by deducting points.

*Points will be released every Friday unless stated otherwise.

*If you do something to lose all your powers, it will stay like that, no matter what you do, there will be no turning back and saying "I'll just do --- to get my powers back."

*Not required but preferred if you start your post off with *[Characters Name]*, just so I know when it's a PC posting and exactly what character is posting. This way it'll take me a lot shorter to count points each week._​


----------



## Olivia (Mar 1, 2011)

*[Kumiko Hamano]*

her eyes fluttered open as light seeped into her room. It was early in the morning, and things seemed peaceful for the most part. However she knew things wouldn't stay like this. All she wanted to do right now was stay in bed and continue to sleep, where she wouldn't be bothered to go kill creatures. Although she knew better, she needed to get up and get going, or else nothing would get accomplished. She softly yawned as she blinked a few more times and rolled in her soft bed. 

She continued to roll until she bonked her head onto the wooden ground, which normally wouldn't be to bad, but she had just woken up, and this was no way how to start her day. She softly rubbed the top of her head as she used her other arm to push herself up off the ground. Taking a look at the furnished room she smiled, it was nicer than what she had when she was younger, although it did come at a price. She looked over at the door of her room as her eyes squinted. She slowly stood up and walked towards what she had been looking at.

There it was, her Zanpakuto. It was a beautiful silver,and glistened in the sunlight. Once again this normally wouldn't be a problem, but right now it was completely useless. She couldn't do much with it besides swing it, and even that she was shaky. The trainers at the Academy had told her that she'd be able to meet the Zanpakuto spirit if she went into a Jinzen state, but so far she's been unsuccessful. She didn't like this, and she felt like she was betrayed by her own sword. If she was unable to do even this then she'd be a failure her entire life, and she didn't want that.

She glanced around the room as she found her Shinigami robes and quickly changed. She was part of Division Five of the Gotei Thirteen, and a proud member she was. Even if she was mostly useless at sword fighting she decided it'd be better to hold herself up with pride then to hold herself down with negative emotions. After she was fully changed she grabbed her zanpakuto and put it to her side as she ran out of the building, running straight towards Division Five's head quarters.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 1, 2011)

*Sosuke Shiramoto*
- _Begin!_

"Let's get this started!"

Sosuke's partner scowled.  He hated Sosuke's cocky attitude.  They were both new bloods to squad 11, and he always saw Sosuke as someone who was 'out of place.'  Sosuke knew Kidou, for Christ's sake!  Sosuke's partner, Miroku, immediately lurched forward.  Sosuke smirked and brandished the katana out before him.  "Hyah!"  Sosuke did a powerful upward sweep with the flat side of the blade, making Miroku's head snap upward.  Sosuke then leaped up in the air and drove a powerful falling kick into Miroku's face.  Miroku rolled back and forced himself to his feet, wiping the blood off of his nose.

"Y-you bastard!"

He rushed at Sosuke, who smirked.  "You don't learn, do you?"  He simply rose an eyebrow at Miroku's weak swing.  How did he manage to graduate the academy?  He sighed and pointed a finger at the guy.  "Sho."  Miroku was flung backwards, but he rolled up to his feet.  His face was wild with anger.

"What kind of Court 11 member are you?!  Kidou?!  Face it!  You don't belong here!"

Sosuke sighed.  "Well, maybe I don't.  But..."  He dashed toward Miroku, before tossing his sword in the air and sending a heavy downward punch to the top of Miroku's head, slamming him into the ground.  He rose a hand and caught his sword by the handle, before sheathing it.

"... Neither do you.  You're way to weak to actually be a Shinigami.  Maybe we can play around again sometime, huh?"

He walked out of the building, raising a hand to wave goodbye to Miroku. Before Miroku could say another word he was gone, walking through the streets of the Seireitei.  He sighed and took to traveling by rooftop, the light breeze flowing through his silver hair.  He was dressed differently than most Shinigami, and wasn't wearing the top of his uniform.  Instead, he was wearing a red coat with a black vest over it, the tails of the coat flowing out behind him.  He gave a sigh as he kept moving along his path, which he had premeditated.  He was heading toward a place where he could grab something to eat.  As if to emphasize that point, his stomach began rumbling.


*Kazayo Hachidama*
- _NPC, Squad 5 Captain_

Kazayo was staring up at the blue sky, his eyes their normal lazy droop when he realized what time it was.  He forced himself to sit up.  "Damn.  Gotta head to HQ.  Sooo boring."  He stood and looked toward Division HQ before using his Shunpou to get there in the blink of an eye.  He landed before the building and took a step when something bumped into him.  He looked down.

Now, he wasn't very tall, and he wasn't a burly manly man.  He was lean and of average height, a little taller than the girl who had bumped into him.  He knew who she was.  "Hamano Kumiko.  That's right, I remember you, you're that new girl.  Well, come on, we don't want to be late."  He turned, his Captain's Haori flowing behind him as he walked.  His huge, red, burning hot Zanpakuto was hanging from his back, seeming to glow even in the bright sunlight.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 1, 2011)

*[Kumiko Hamano]*

She ran towards the head quarters as she looked straight at the entrance. She was about to charge in but suddenly she crashed into something that hadn't been there a second ago. She fell to the ground as she looked up at what she had run into. She started to yell "Who do you thi---" However she was cut off when she saw who it was. It was her captain, and he had been able to remember her name. She blushed a little but before she could say anything he went on ahead.

She slowly staggered up as she looked at herself, she had gotten her clothes dirty thanks to that, although shouldn't she be the one that should be apologizing? She ran into her Captain, surly that isn't good. She sighed as she dusted herself off and slowly followed him in. She looked at the ground as she quietly muttered "Why did he remember my name? I'm no one important..." She looked saddened as she continued to walk down the hallway.


----------



## Ice Dragon (Mar 1, 2011)

*Ave Fuego in Hueco Mundo*

Ave woke up on the ground in what seemed to be an endless desert, she looked up at the night sky and got to her feet and dusted the sand off her body.

"What happened?" she said to herself
"Where am I?"

The last thing she remembered is that she was about to be killed by a person in black with a katana. She picked a direction and began to walk, she wasn't sure where she was going but standing in one place was worse. She walked for what seemed like hours without seeing or hearing anything. She saw a rock off in the distance and began to walk toward it. It was the first thing she saw other than sand since she had been drawn into this strange world. She walked toward the stone and the sand around it erupted upward. Ave was able to dive away in time she rolled on the ground and got to her feet immediately 

"_Dammit SHIT!!!!_" 
"_I almost had it_" another hollow said

The hollow was almost all mouth, he looked like a mouth with tiny legs and no hands. The rock that Ave had seen earlier was not actually a rock but a part of the hollow itself.

"What the hell is wrong with you!!?!" Ave screamed at the other hollow
"_It's survival of the fittest here in Hueco Mundo birdy_" 

The hollow lunged forward at her chomping down with his humongous mouth, Ave was able to jump away again the hollow took a huge chunk of the desert into his mouth.

"I didn't do anything to you!" Ave shouted

The hollow sprayed sand at he clouding her vision she couldn't see him but she knew what was coming, rows of teeth suddenly appeared though the sand. She jumped into the air as high as she could

"_Bad move birdy_" the hollow said

He moved under where she would fall and opened his mouth wide

"I am going to die, he's going to eat me" she thought as she fell

Everything felt like it slowed down as she fell

"I promised I wouldn't die again, I can't die again!!" she said

A pair of wings burst out of the feathers on he back in a small burst of flames. She flapped her newly formed wings and gained some altitude. She continued to flap them and went higher and higher. Her mind already seemed to know what to do.

"_Get back down here, that's cheating!!!_" the big mouthed hollow screamed up at her jumping and snapping at the air
"_How the hell am I supposed to get stronger if everything I try to eat runs away_"

Ave's just realized that she was hungry, more hungry than she had ever been. She swooped down diving toward the big mouthed hollow and just as he was at the height of one of his jumps she gouged out one of his big eyes with one of her talons ripping it clean off of his head. She landed on the sand and looked at him with with the eye ball in her hand. The hollow was rolling around on the sand screaming and cursing.

"So if I eat this I'll get stronger?" she asked
"_No don't!!! Don't eat that!!!!!_" the hollow screamed at her

She devoured the eyeball and took off into the air again with a flap of her red wings

"_You stupid bitch!! You've cursed me!! Now you ate a part of me I'm stuck as a menos forever_" he screamed up at her
"Tell me more about this place and how things work and maybe I'll let you live" Ave said as she flapped her wings looking down at the big mouthed hollow
"_You may as well kill me, I can't grow stronger, I can't evolve_" he said
"Have it your way then" Ave said 

She swooped down and spun away from his humongous mouth and sunk her four talons into his back pushing him to the ground. She raised her head and tore into his hollow flesh his screams muffled by the sand. 

_That was the first time Ave had eaten another hollow, it was the first of what would be many._


----------



## Vladimir Lenin (Mar 1, 2011)

*Introductions of the damned P1*

A harsh breeze swept down the narrow street. The dust of what were once great creations of man drifted throughout it's path.
On each side of the street lay ruins pulverized painfully by time and destruction until they were little more than clumps of rock and rotting wood.
There was naught to be heard but the slight scampering of feet within a wreckage, or the heavy breathing of something very large.

"Don't worry, mate. There's nothing here."

The sillhouettes of humans appeared from under a ruin. One large, and one small.
After a few minutes, a third shape emerged from the debris. A female, no doubt.

"B-But last time I came out here, those scary Mask-Monsters came out Koru-Sama!" The short one, seemingly a Juvenile, began to exclaim.
The tall figure put his hand on the child's shoulder.
"There's seriously nothing to worry about Tyono. We have ways of dealing with those things. Just follow me and you'll be alright."

With that, the humans began to pace down the road, albeit warily.

' Heh, "ways of dealing?" Don't make me laugh fodder. '

The humans stopped.
The shadows of the ruined skyscraper at the end of the road moved for a second. "What was that? What was it?! Something moved-" Started the boy, but Koru silenced him.
"It was just a trick of the light Tyono! I can't sense anything from that end of the street, so there's obvi-."
The human stopped in mid sentence only to see his other partner rent in half.
Behind them stood an enormous figure, it's eyes as black as midnight and it's claws as white as the moon. The horrific fiend grinned at them, showing the remains of the female partner hanging from it's teeth.

" You people? Deal with us? You Taste like shit, man. Know what that means? "
The monstrosity grabbed Koru and held him to it's face.
"Let's see how you like a slow and painfu- "

Suddenly, Koru was out of the demon's hands.

_ I've never encountered a hollow so terrifying! What a truely horrid visage._ he thought as he jumped away from the hollow, grabbing the crying Tyono as he began to run, _But... This makes no sense! These creatures should be mincemeat for us! ...A-and it caught Suzi-Chan! Something like that shouldn't even be able to get within 10 miles without us noticin-_

" Going somewhere?"
A hideous globule of grayish-purple liquid blasted him in the torso from out of the shadows, and sent him crashing to the ground.
Koru tried getting up, but he couldn't. His limbs felt like rubber, and he just couldn't lift them.
As he was struggling, a truely mortifying visage towered over him.

" Fullbring eh? I gotta say bud. If I hadn't attacked right then and there, you might've kicked my ass. She was just a normal human it seems, since she tasted like these crappy buildings you got here."

Koru suddenly put his finger onto a chunk of nearby rock.
Light began to glow and the rock was sent flying into the monster's face.
*CRUNCH*

' _ He-He ate it!' _ Thought Koru, shocked. The creature spat out the remains of the boulder and stared into the fullbringer's eyes.
Koru's brow began to sweat. _'I have to think of something! W-Why am I too scared to move! MOVE DAMN IT! MOVE!'_

"Oh, shucks for you, dumbass. I was gonna let you have the easy way out by ripping your head off, but that just pissed me off."
The fiend put it's foot onto the man's torso. It had a retractible claw as long as he was!
Slowly, the claw began to move down, towards the stomache.
" Wait! Wait hollow! Please no! Just kill me! Don't do this! Don't! No Don't no DON'T NO-AAAAAAEEEEUUUUUUURRRRGGGHHHHHAAAAAGHHHHH!"
The screams echoed throughout the ghostly landscape, sending a hideous warning to any other survivors nearby.
"Ohh.... Eviscerating those things makes me feel soooo good." The Hollow hissed to himself, as he walked away from the horridly disfigured victim.
Suddenly, the hollow spat a globule of green liquid at a nearby shadow.
"Stop hiding, you idiot. You could've eaten some of them you know. " The fiend growled.
A rumbling voice erupted as another huge shape emerged from the shadows.
Touche, you silly fool. That fullbringer would've been the best eating we'd had in ages, but you just went and wasted his wonderful nutrients all over the pavement. The creature Mocked, stepping majestically out of the shadows.  I can't say I don't blame you though. Your attitude is truly atrocious, *Mideo.*, it's only to be expected "

" Piss off. He messes with me, and I make sure he's never useful to anything ever again. Even as food he'd be worthless." Hissed Miedo threateningly, and then smirked and chuckled " Oh, and don't bother going back to check for his spirit. I crushed that and split it in half along with his body. You're such a scab, DibaMuerta"


----------



## Ice Dragon (Mar 1, 2011)

*Gen Maru in Soam Town*

Soam town was one of the town that humans could live in peacefully, there was an abundance of humans with abilities and substitute shinigami patrolled regularly. Hollows were not a common sight here and the people liked it that way. This was the reason Gen was bored, he was a hollow hunter, there were associations that employed people like him to keep the peace in the town. It was because of that there was never really anything for him to do. He sat in an air conditioned room on a couch with some other members of his agency. They were watching TV but Gen was waiting patiently for something.

"The competition in this place is crazy" Gen said to himself ataring at a red light on the wall

He rolled around a wad of white clay in his hand he squeezed and squished in between his finger tips as he looked at the light willing it to flash. It suddenly began to flash and he shot to his feet.

"*WE HAVE A HOLLOW SIGHTING IN THE NORTH DISTRICT! ANY AVAILABLE AGENTS PLEASE RESPOND!*" a voice said over the PA system
"I got this one!!" he shouted getting to his feet

Several others got to their feet but sat back down when they saw Gen bolt for the door. He slammed it hand on a button at the door turning off the flashing light. He bolted through the building 

"I GOT IT!!!! I HAVE THIS ONE!!!!" he shouted

He passed several people in the corridors who looked strangely at him. He jumped through the front doors and skidded to a halt on the asphalt. He saw a girl getting on a motorbike

"Eve, this one is mine" he said to her
"_We'll see who gets there first_" she said as she revved the bike skidding off
"Dammit, she's the only one faster than me" 

Gen pulled out the lump of white clay out of his pocket and slammed it to his chest. It liquefied and spread over his body as he started to run, in seconds he was covered in a suit of pure white. He bent his knees and shot off into the air. 

"Eve you won't beat me this time!" he shouted

He landed and jumped again higher this time, he was still learning but he had the jist of it. Using his full bring to bring out the soul of where he landed making it more elastic helping him to jump higher. Suddenly he heard a cry for help. He grabbed a street light as he passed and swung around it and landed, 

"Eve can handle the hollow" he thought to himself

He ran off toward the noise and saw something that he hated more than hollows. Humans hurting other humans, there were so much bad things out there trying to kill people and humans still remained their own worst enemy. He stepped into the alley to see a pair of men pushing a woman around.

"That's a big no no" he said holding his had up
"*Shit it's that jack ass, the white knight*"
"Please save me!" the woman screamed

Gen sprang forward punching one of the men flush in their face sending him flying down the alley way right into a trash bin.

"You want some of this scum?" Gen asked the other one

He took off running down the alley with the woman's purse, Gen jumped up into the air and landed in front of him. The man pulled out a knife and stabbed Gen in the stomach but the knife only got stuck. The clay moved and try to engulf the man's hand. He tried to pull it free but he couldn't, Gen slammed his fist into the man's ribs he collapsed wordlessly into a heap. Gen picked up the hand bag and walked over to the woman

"Here you go miss, and like I tell all of you ladies. Try to travel in pairs or more, even the bad guys are doing it" he said nodding to the two.

He pulled out his phone and called the police the dealt with all the human stuff in the city. They didn't like the full bringers to get involved unless it was another full bringer that was causing the trouble. He reached down to his pocket and the white retreated. He pulled out a couple of ties and tied the two together. 

"Now for my real work"

He dialled another number and put the phone to his ears it rang a few times then it picked up

"Eve looks like you beat..."

A scream came through the phone

"_Gen! Come quick there was more than just one hollow it's an ambush!!!_"
"_They've already killed..._"

Just then the line went dead...


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 1, 2011)

*[Nodoka Toku]*

*"Nodoka!" *Nodoka awoke to the sound of someone urgently calling his name. He instantly sprang up from the filthy matress he had been sleeping on and dashed outside, only pausing to make sure he had his weapons- yep.

Outside the derelect hotel that they now called home, In a small, cleared out courtyard, most of the children where gathered, their ages varying from around six to fifteen. He was the oldest, and in charge- meant to find food, water, and shelter. He found it grimly funny that when the whole world had been shot to hell, their lives hadn't really changed- now everyone was just doing what they had been doing all along.

As soon as he was outside, he could see why he had been called. There was a large, rabid dog in the courtyard, thick ropes of saliva hanging from his mouth and bald patches of skin on it's sides. It had cornered one of the younger children, and was about to attack him. Nodoka sprang forward, tackling the dog away from the kid, drawing its attention to himself, it barked angrily, biting at him, trying to get at his flesh. He tood his switchblade in his hand and did the same, trying to get a strike in where he could. The beast barreled into his stomach, knocking him off his feet and causing his knife to go skitering away out of reach.

He held the beast back, its snapping jaws inches from his throat, its limbs thrashing wildly at him. Out of the corner of his eye, he spotted a piece of rusty pipe, just within reach. With his right hand, he shoved the dog up and away from him for a moment, and his left hand darted out, grasping the pipe. But as the dog fell back down, its jaws clamped down on his right arm, which he had raised defensively, trying to black the beast. He cried out in pain, but swung the metal tool at the animal's head, and with a sickening crunch, it connected. The dog went flying.

Kinzey stood, panting, looking at the now still beast. He- and just about everyone else in the city, he thought- dealt with this kind of thing every day.


----------



## Ice Dragon (Mar 1, 2011)

*Ave, in Hueco Mundo*

Ave started to think about what the big mouthed hollow had said to her. 

"I need to eat other hollows to become stronger"
"If any part of my body is eaten I will not be able to become stronger" 

Those were the two most important things about what she learned from him, she was now essentially in a never ending battle for her life. She couldn't be scratched or touched in any of her fights or that would be the end of her. A rocky outcropping appeared on the horizon. She has passed many other rocks and strange looking crystalline trees on her way there. She had not come across any other hollows for a long time. That was a good thing she was still figuring out her abilities. As she got closer to the rocks she realized it was just the fringe of a strange canyon. She noticed a small hollow running around on top of the fringe.

"This is my chance, it's eat or be eaten" she said

Bright red wings sprouted from her back with a cloud of cinders as she took off into the sky, she loved flying but it tired her out. She got enough altitude and angled herself and dove down toward the tiny hollow.

"Claw Ripper" she just just as she grabbed him up with her talons 

She ripped him in two taking one piece and devouring it immediately. She repeated the same with the other piece. She landed and peered over the edge of the cliff down into the canyon. She could see hollows fighting amongst each other, in an endless desert like Hueco Mundo any place like this was a place to live. There were several caves dotting the wall. She quickly climbed into one of them, and moved to the back. She knew full well the cave was inhabited but the owned wasn't home. All she had to do was kill the current owner and it would belong to her.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 1, 2011)

_~ Sachi_ ~​
"*Mikuuuuuuuuuuu~!!*" the purple-haired girl whined, "*Come ooooooooooooooooooooooooon! Golden Sun came out today~!! If we don't hurry up, they'll sell out!*"
"*Okay, Sachi, okay!*" Miku sighed, "*Just let me put my skates on and I'll be right with you.*"
"*Are you off out, Sachiko?*" Sachi's father called from the other room, "*Be careful, okay? There's been a lot of news lately about attacks.*"
"*Don't worry about us, Dad,*" Sachi replied, "*No monsters will be a match for us!* *...Now, where'd I put Castlevania? Oh! There it is.*"

Pocketing the DS game, Sachi skated outside with Miku in tow. You could be forgiven for thinking the two were twins, since they wore the same clothes in different colours and even had the same hairstyle in different colours - Sachi's hair was purple, whereas Miku's was pink. The two skated down various roads, carelessly flowing between cars and people as if water on rocks, all the while laughing and joking about this or that. Within a few minutes, they had arrived at the large gaming store. It stood out easily from the other buildings, bright displays of the newest games and a couple of staff members outside hurriedly shuffling people into the shop to try out a new game or console. Sachi loved this shop, she spent large chunks of her free time there.

As the two entered the extremely busy store, the manager called out to Sachi and motioned her to come over. The aging and bald man had a bag in his hand, small enough to hold only one kind of item - the case of a DS game.

"*I figured you'd be here today,*" he said, "*I still seven years ago, you were one of my first customers and it was Golden Sun 2 that you bought.*"
Sliding over to him, Sachi offered a polite bow and thanked him as she took a five thousand yen note out her purse. When she made to hand it over to the manager, he shook his head. "*Don't be silly. It was your birthday two days ago, if I recall. Your mother came in here a week ago and picked up an order for you - one of those 20th Anniversary SaGa DSi's - and she said as much. So this is a late birthday present for one of my best customers,*" he said with a big smile, "*Just don't tell anyone, otherwise they'll all want birthday presents...* *See you around, Sachi.*"

With that, the manager disappeared. Miku muttered something about Sachi being a lucky bitch, but she wasn't paying attention. Already she had torn off the packaging and had the case open. The game she had waited a good seven years to play was now in her hands and it didn't take her long to pull out her DSi and swap the games. In mere moments, she was skating out of the shop with her face buried into her new game. At least, that was until...

_*BAM!*

_...she skated into another person. He was a relatively tall man with brilliant red hair, but he looked only a few years older than Sachi.

_~ Rafe ~_

"*Bleedin' heck!*" he shouted, startled, "*Where'd you come from?*"
A girl had skated into him and now had her butt planted on the ground. Given how she was holding onto a DSi, he imagined she was too busy playing a game to notice there were people around her. Scratching his head for a moment, he decided to offer her a hand up. He sighed out of relief when she took it, then smiled as he saw her quickly grab her handheld console first.

"*Fond of that, aren't you?*" he said, "*Well, so long as you aren't hurt then there's nothing to be worried about. Although you could probably at least pretend to look where you're goin', y'know?*"
"*Sorry...*" the girl said, "*My name's Sachi, by the way.*"
"*Sachi, huh?*" he mused, "*Mine's Rafe.*"
"*Rafe? That's a strange name.*"
"*It's spelt with the Kanji for 'crush' and 'defeat'.* *I guess my folk's thought they were bein' poetic or something.*"

The girl, Sachi, laughed. It wasn't a nervous laugh, either. That was good. He liked honestly laughter, it was the best kind. "*Well, Sachi, I'll be seein' you around sometime, I imagine.* *Try not to knock into any more unsuspectin' bystanders, eh?*"With a wave, Rafe left the girl and her friend. He had places of his own to go, after all. He didn't have a lot of information to go on, but he knew about the strange monsters that were attacking people and the weirdly dressed people in black who sometimes appeared to stop them. He had actually met one of those people just the other day and apparently they called themselves Shinigami... Rafe couldn't help but laugh at the arrogance. He didn't know who they were, but to call themselves the Gods of Death... That took the biscuit. Even so, he had to find another of these "Hollows". If he did, a Shinigami wouldn't be far behind.

As if answering his thoughts, there was a collective scream from people as they ran away from near the video game store he had just passed a few minutes ago. From what he could see, the people were running away from something happening in the alleyway. When he arrived, he saw something he didn't expect to see... The girl from earlier, Sachi, was standing between the Hollow and that friend of hers with nothing but her DSi in hand.

"*You were a fool to come after us, monster,*" Sachi said with surprising confidence, "*I've not played this game very far, but I already found a weapon strong enough to beat the likes of you. Gaming God, Themis' Axe!!*"

Rafe was more surprised to see the girl pull out an old looking axe from the DSi itself before quickly slamming the weapon's head into the side of the Hollow. The weapon disappeared quickly afterwards, but Sachi didn't seem too concerned. "*Gaming God, Growth!*" she called, motioning as vines grew from the ground and held the Hollow in place, "*Quick! Miku, run!*"

Just as Sachi turned around, the Hollow quickly tore itself from the vines and lunged after her. But Rafe was already there. "*Heh... Attacking kids, now? You guys never seem to have much tact,*" he smiled, then booting the Hollow in the face, "*You should run, kid.*"

"*No, I'm not running,*" Sachi retorted, "*Just keep that thing busy for a few seconds, then I'll deal with it.*"
"*Okay, okay...*" he sighed, "*But try not to take too long, eh? I'm not made for fighting monsters from Hell.*"

Thankfully, the Hollow was slow and easy for Rafe to dodge. Within two minutes, he heard Sachi call out "*Gaming God, Vol Secare!*" as she charged past him with an impressive looking blue sword in hand. The Hollow was killed in a single strike, after which Sachi fell to her knees and left her DSi on her lap.​


----------



## PervySageSensei (Mar 1, 2011)

*Maric*

Maric walked in the light towards his scorched home. He stepped onto the charred remains with a crunch here or there. Maric looked down to see his favorite action figure still intact. "Thank God that everything wasn't destroyed from the fire." Maric bent over and picked it up and began cleaning it off with his shirt. Then a wave of emotions hit him and he held the toy close to his heart. Gripping it very hard as he remembered the pain he felt when his parents were killed in front of him. He stopped himself and thought of better times. Before the endless battle between these things he was happy playing with this action figure. Maric's arm began to glow and sparkle and the arm of the toy began to disappear and reappear on Maric's arm. "I feel stronger holding this precious heirloom, somehow." He opened his eyes and saw his arm transformed to something very similar to the action figure's arm. "What is this?" Maric twisted and turned his arm about getting a better look at what just happened. Then Maric jumped when he heard crunches and a snarl behind him. "No!" Maric jumped forward and spun around to see a hollow standing there. *"Hmm, you smell... Hmmm, delicious!"* The hollow charged at him and he didn't know what to do. "I'm dead for sure!"

*Bugsy*

Still a human Bugsy held himself tightly trying to keep warm. "I've lost my family. My job. My life.... What do I do now?" He looked up to see snow begin to fall. "I'm so hungry." He crawled over to a dead tree and cuddled up to himself. Bugsy looked up and saw the expanse of snow covered hills, and Bugsy's vision began to slowly dissipate. Until he stopped breathing and his spirit left his body. Bugsy opened his eyes and saw a chain protruding from his chest and saw his dead body on the ground.


----------



## Ice Dragon (Mar 1, 2011)

*Soam Town, with Gen Maru*

Gen ran over the tops of buildings his mind racing, he leaped from the top of one building to another one he landed and rolled forward and continued his run.

"An ambush? That's insane, hollows don't work together" he thought as he ran
"Please get there in time! I'm coming Eve"

He heard a hollow's scream and stopped short before his next jump and looked down onto the street. The police had already blocked off the area but Eve was the only one fighting them. One of the bigger hollows grabbed her from behind and slammed her into the ground. He picked her up again and threw her lifeless body. Gen dropped out of the sky and caught her the ground shattering, he walked over to the police and handed her over.

"Get her medical attention right away!" he shouted

He turned to the group of hollows, there were now five left, from the looks of it Eve had killed several of them before she was taken out. Gen was fuming with anger, he wasn't normally angry when he killed hollows but this was different.

"Now is when you die!!!"

Gen screamed as his reiatsu made the area around him heavy some of the bystanders froze while a few children fainted from the spiritual pressure. One of the hollows charged at him he side stepped the attack and grabbed it's hand and swung it around slamming it into the ground. He punched it in the face shattering it's mask causing the hollow to disintegrate.

"_He's stronger than the girl_" one of the other hollows said
"We'll just have to work together" 

Three of the remaining four lunged at him his hand transformed into a sword and he slashed off the hand of the first one as it passed him. He spun and slashed it in half as it burst into blackness like the first one did. A punch came from behind sending him flying across the street. He slammed into a parked car shattering the windscreen. He shook his head

"That one hurt" he said pulling himself to his feet

The same one that had grabbed Eve earlier grabbed him just as he stood up

"I've seen this already" Gen said

Spikes erupted from almost every inch of his white armor, the hollow screamed in pain and released him. He hit the ground and sprang forward the fingers on his hands turning into mini blades. He slashed the hollow strait through it's mask making it too explode into darkness.

"And then there were two" he said 

One of them screamed and charged toward him, it's head lowered it's head was full of odd horns protruding at weird angles. Gen caught two of the horns as the hollow barreled into him. It pushed him back the ground under his feet began to break up as he was pushed backward. 

"AHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!" Gen shouted as he lifted the hollow off his feet and tossed it into the air

He jumped after it and grabbed it holding onto it's tail and swung it toward the ground where it slammed into the ground with such force it created a huge crater and exploded into darkness. Gen landed and turned to the last hollow and pointed to it.

"Your turn to die, I'll make you pay for what you did to Eve" Gen said
"*You can try human, I'm not the same as those you just killed so easily*" the hollow said with a sick smile


----------



## Kei (Mar 1, 2011)

* The Fire That Ate Up the Sun: Alice * 
* Location: Unknown, Time: Afternoon * 

A girl with dark skin was looking down from a telephone poll, her short sliver hair and her bright yellow eyes stood her out from all the rest of her counter parts. And with her outfit that looked like something out of an anime also raised eyebrows of her character, but she didn’t care. She didn’t care about the eyes that saw nothing but one mirror; she cared about the eyes that seen more then one…

The eyes of an hallow
And the eyes of a shinigami

“Well then, it is about that time.” A white little fluff ball appeared on the wires, “Do you sense it?” 

Alice eyes narrowed as her eyes focused on a corner of the street, “It’s coming…”


“It’s big…”


* BOOM *

A loud crash was heard as a car came across the street, people who didn’t have the sight only saw a car accident. But Alice eyes saw more…

She saw a hallow

“Now that looks yummy~” The white fluff ball said

Alice smirked, “It my prey Kyuubee…” 

The white cat like creature expression didn’t change as the monster glared at him and roared. Kyuubee always wore a cute expression, a one that came off innocent and kind, like a teddy bear expression. Alice landed down on the ground, by this time the people had left, screaming and calling for help..

_“Your soul…Give me your soul!!!” _The hallow yelled

Alice smiled and the thing came after her running at a fast pace, but the girl didn’t move. She only smiled as her prey came straight for her, like an idiot, all of them hallows and shinigamis alike….

All of them are…

A quick slash brought the monster down….

“Die..”


Black blood sprayed from the hallow body and a bright light came out but that wasn’t until Kyuubee dropped down and ate it. Alice sheated back her swords, her movements were so quick and wonderful, Alice could tell that that was nothing but show…

“I sense something wrong Alice…” Kyuubee stated

Alice shook her head, “It getting boring around here, without a shinigami coming, I feel bored…”


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 1, 2011)

*Yuusuke Reiki*

*"Hyaa!!"* a voice was heard yelling as the sound of wooden swords clashing against each others echoed around the place,*"HAAAYYYAAA!!!"* again the voices of two men were heard as some other voices of more men raised, some of them laughing and few others complaining about what was happening inside the dojo where the members of the eleventh division of shinigami use to train their skills with the sword but this was not what mattered. Unfortunately just next to the dojo one of the members of the division was sleeping, though if someone were to look at him he could be mistaken for a tramp. The clothes of this person were some clothes similar to the human world ones, some tennis shoes, his pants just a couple of centimeters below his knees and a red sweatshirt, the face of the guy being covered by a piece of paper big enough to be able to involve his head. 

*"Hahahaha!!!"*the voices of most part of the squad reunited at the training room sounded loudly; when they finished laughed, the guy with the paper on his face sat properly, the paper still covering his face"Man, these guys sure are animated...geez I wanted to sleep a little more"he said to himself as he took the paper off of his face, then the sunlight illuminated him a little making able his face to be seen, his blonde hair headed down as his right eye was covered by it, his red left eye showing that certainly his right should be red as well.

As soon as he realized that his sleep time was really over he stood up and stretched his body, the red hilt of a katana outstanding while being tied to his waist. The blond guy began to walk, his idea was to take a walk around the Seireitei and distract himself a little but he stopped as soon as he heard a voice calling his name*"Yuusuke Reiki, what are you doing here? skipping the training?"* a reproachfully voice said. Yuusuke turned just to see one of the most experienced members of the division"Not at all, I just wanted to take a walk"the nineteen years old shinigami said*"I think it is too much to allow you to use those clothes when you are a shinigami but I can let it slip but you should train, we are the 11th division, the strongest one specialized in fights, you should be training and gaining more experience since you are the youngest one of the whole division!!!"*the man said fired up and took the blond from his clothes, dragging him to the dojo"*sigh*..."


----------



## Cursed panda (Mar 1, 2011)

Edge awoke, in a tree in the soul society, It was early morning and the sun was just starting to rise. He stared at it with his piercing eyes, as if expecting some sort of sudden attack from it. But as normal it just raised into the air and stayed in the same place. He just sat and stared at it, not paying attention to time or anything other that may required effort, a gust of wind rolled by shaking all small branches and twigs in the tree, it was peaceful. Edge looked down, he was a good 8 feet high in the tree, he must of fallen asleep last night in it.

He tried to recall the events of last night but with no memory he simply dismissed it, if it was so easily forgettable it wasn't worth his team to recollect. He turned his head behind him at this point to see if there was room to lay flat on his back, laying on one side was getting rather uncomfortable. He rolled and stared straight up now staring into the branches and leaves of green above him. His hat hung from a branch above and whisked back and forth in the wind. He didn't bother to reach up and grab it, it wouldn't be going anywhere, the wind was no way near strong enough to push it fully off it's branch and even if it did he was right under it, able to catch it. 

Edge propped his head up a little to see that his Zanpakuto was stabbed into the trunk of the tree. Because of it's length the blade was still sticking a good foot out of the tree, it's sheath hanging form the hilt. He laid his head back down on the tree and tried to fall asleep again, but with no successes figured he should get up and move about more. 

Jumping carefully down to the ground below Edge began to stretch. His left arm, his dominant arm had fallen asleep and limped to his side. It took him about 10 minutes to get his arm out of sleep mode and into active mode. Edge looked back up the tree and stared at his hat, it was time to train.

A simple activity use his Shunpou to get to his hat, bu yet a lot harder then it looked. He tried once, he got about 4 feet into the air and then fell to the floor, hurting his back and throwing his left arm right back into sleep. He tried a second time, once again with no successes. This time he managed to get 6 feet before falling flat on his back. He tried one final time he felt his energy building up, the power, the focus, and yet he only got 5 feet. He had to settle for climbing the tree and getting his Zanpakuto and hat, and started toward the 11th squads building.

"Damn I have got to work on that."


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 1, 2011)

*Yuusuke*

The guy who just caught him dragged the blond guy to the dojo where, as soon as he entered, most of the eyes in that place turned to look at him, it hasn´t been more than two months since he was assigned to be part of the eleventh division and he has not got something he could call friend right there, for some of those guys he was just once more, by his age he was just a baby for some others and well just a brat for the people who think of themselves as the rude guys of the squad."Umm...hello?"Yuusuke greeted them as the only way to break the ice.

*"Hey kid, you were skipping the training, right?"*one of them finally spoke"mmm...yeah though it wasn´t my intention" Reiki excused himself but the man who was talking with him just smiled*"You know what your punishment will be?"*he asked"Oh yeah I know...of course not()"he said sarcastically just to make in the end a face showing confusion as if the man who was trying to scare him was an idiot.*"You brat...."*the man said but then sighed and smiled*"Okay guys, since our little baby wanted to skip training we will have to punish him...You will have to fight all the people you can in this room one after another until your body is exhausted enough for you to fall unconscious"*the guy said taking Yuusuke´s Zanpakuto and putting it in a corner from where he took a wooden sword that he threw immediately towards Reiki.

*"Okay then...Kishimaru you are the first one!"*the shinigami told to a bald guy who nodded and took his wooden sword while taking fighting pose"Okay! I will teach you what the hard practice can do of a swordsman! little baby"the guy said kind of animated. Yuusuke just looked calm at him with his left red eye even if he were to refuse, they would drag him there again and the so called punishment would be even stranger"Okay then I will fight" the blond shinigami said without taking a specific battle position but he was looking carefully at the bald man.

*"Start!"*the guy who decided Yuusuke´s punishment said and instantly Kishimaru rushed against him beginning to swing his sword as crazy. The blond began to dodge the swings of the sword easily"Come here! if you are part of this division you should be able to handle this!"Kishimaru said stopping his attack but then Yuusuke put the wooden sword he was holding in the rope where he tied his zanpakuto"No need to use the sword against you"the red-eyed young man stated calm and sure of his words. The bald man took Reiki´s words as an insult and attacked once again, this time swinging once to hit the head of the boy who ducked just to stand up instantly before Kishimaru could defend he landed an elbow in the face of his fellow division member, then ducked to make a low round kick sweeping Kishimaru´s feet and making him fall back. The funny thing of the fight was that when he fell back, what knocked him out was that he hit his head with the floor; even some of the present people were trying not to laugh.


----------



## Kei (Mar 1, 2011)

*Alice and Kyuubee*

Alice was walking down the street of a bustling city, girls wore heavy make up and men wore their suits, everyone was going though their own things not opening their eyes to the world around them. The world of the spirits, looking around Alice had already passed like 5 of them, each one of them were waiting for something to either eat them or save them. Alice smiled, she was neither a devil or an angel.

Kyuubee was one of those things the people couldn’t see even though he rested perfectly around her neck, his warm fur tickling her skin. She smiled at her partner, maybe that hallow was enough to stop his hunger and put him to sleep, but she was hungry.

Walking into a fast food place, she got in line and grasped the attention of some school girls that never seen someone of her skin color before. And she spoke perfectly even though she was foregin, she was like something out of an novel. The girls watched as the older girl sat down at the window and ate her burger and French fries.

Kyuubee woke up and nuzzled her before jumping down on the table

_“Hmm, are we leaving this place as well?”_ Kyuubee asked mentally

Alice nodded, _“We can’t stay here for long, I cut down too many hallows and only a few shimigamis…This place is too damn relaxed for my taste..”
_

Kyuubee tail flipped back and fourth, _“So lets have fun in this city…”
_

Alice smiled at her hallow partner, _“What type of fun?”
_

_“Bring the whole town down to it knees…I have enough to attract other hallows to this area and plus you looked starved for a fight.”_


----------



## PervySageSensei (Mar 1, 2011)

*Maric*

Maric saw this monster standing in front of him drooling at the very sight of Maric. *"I'll eat you up boy, and savior every bite."* It charged forward on its side and was a giant beast that was slinky and covered in muscles. "I guess the only way to survive is to get rid of you monster." Maric ran forward and shoved the action figure into his pocket. Maric clenched his new arm and slammed it into the monster causing its head to fling to one side. "I must be a match for this thing, ha." The hollow then rolled a bit and stared at Maric. *"I love when I have to fight for my food!"* It clenched at Maric and he rolled from side to side and jumped out of the way. *"Ahh! You are a persistent thing aren't you."* Maric charged forward underneath the monster and did an uppercut. It did a back flip and Maric had his arm and fist ready for this. "Good bye monster." Maric reached back and even lifted his leg to add force to this punch. He then let it go in one punch slamming into the hollow's mask. *"Aggrrghhh."* The mask cracked and some of it began to fall off.* "You bastard." *The hallow began to get up from the ground. "Nice to know ya monster." Maric stepped forward clenching his fist. He did one last all out punch on its mask and it began to disperse throughout the air. 

*Bugsy- 3 days later*

Bugsy's chain had already been disconnected when he woke up three days ago. Bugsy was walking on the expanse of land looking for any sign of life. He couldn't remember how he got out there, but he knew to just walk forward. "I don't need food, I can't feel the cold, and I can't move anything. Am I dead?" Bugsy looked at his hands and he could see through them. A portal opened in front of him and he looked at it, wondering. "What's in there?" He looked left and right, but nothing and no one was there. Bugsy walked in and the portal closed right behind him. The black world was only shaded in grey from what he saw. There were moving shadows everywhere and he only looked around wondering. "What is this place? Where am I?" Suddenly shadows rushed him and hollows sprang from them. The clawed and bit his spirit body while he screamed in pain and agony. Bugsy was ripped apart into hundreds of pieces and the hollows disappeared as soon as they appeared, lurking for new pray. Bugsy had no thought, feeling, or need. He was into thousands of pieces and felt nothing. Until a wave of want came over him. The pieces of him that were torn apart began to transform into black sludge and wiggled and wormed around. They then took the form of bugs and began to crawl all around. Bugsy opened his eyes and say hundreds of different things. He saw all the bugs that he was and then he saw out of one pair of eyes.


----------



## Ice Dragon (Mar 1, 2011)

*Ave in Hueco Mundo*

She sat quietly in the back of the cave her eyes glowing red as she waited for the hollow that lived in this cave to return. She already had plans on how she would approach this she would get some more information if she could regarding this place. She suddenly heard a sound and smelled a foul smell. There was the clatter of hundreds of legs as the hollow came into the cave. The cave itself wasn't very big. There was enough space for Ave to stand upright. From the little she could see of the hollow it was long. She dove on it her talons digging deep into the hollow. She held his neck near where his head was.

"OK you creepy crawly bastard, it's time to start talking" she began

The creature tried to thrash around but Ave was stronger than it and her four talons with all her weight holding the hollow down was more than enough.

"You say anything I don't like and I will rip you to shreads and eat you"
"If you're helpful, I let you live and keep your home" 
"Do we have a deal?" she asked
"_Yessssss_" the hollow rasped

Ave loosened up on her grip near his throat

"What is this place and how does it work around here?"
"_We call it evolution canyon_"
"_Low level hollow like us stick around here and eat each other until we are strong enough to leave_"
"_This is the only place in this area that hollows can hide so weaker hollows flock here in droves_"
"_Once they get strong enough they leave and the cycle starts all over again_"
"_The bigger hollows live in the bigger caves down to the bottom and the smaller once live up here_"
"_Based on your strength I'd say you are mid level_"
"_This place is cut throat though, you can challenge hollows outright or attack them at night anything goes._"

Ave sat still for a few seconds

"_That's everything_" the hollow said
"_The current number one is about ready to leave, the place will be chaotic when he leaves_"
"Perfect" Ave said
"_Someone will definitely come looking for me, I made an aliance with some other low levels like me to take out a mid tier we were supposed to meet here tonight_"
"Y_ou don't want to be here when they get here_" he said his courage building
"That sounded like a threat" she said
"_No..._"

She ripped his head off and ate a huge chunk of it

"Now I'm the only person that knows I'm here, and I'll have a little trap set up for your friends" Ave said


----------



## Olivia (Mar 1, 2011)

*[Yuu Kameko]*

She slowly walked in the white desert. She wasn't sure where she was heading, she was just looking for others, she needed hollows around her. She subconsciously walked towards a area from her past, one where she "grew up" in. It had been years, countless number of years since she'd been to this place, although it was exactly the same. Nothing changes in this world. The sand, the moon, the sky, nothing changes. She didn't mind though, she was use to it after all the years of living through it.

She found caves, small caves, a few she recognized right off the bat. She had lived in these caves when she was "younger". She closed her eyes, trying to block out the memories. She approached the caves and peered in. She wasn't scared about anything popping out. If anything were to happen she'd just take down what tried to attack her. If she remembered correctly this place was for new hollows just getting started, there shouldn't be a threat nearby.

She checked most of the caves in the vicinity and most of them were empty. That was however until she approached the last cave. She could sense a hollow was inside, but it seemed considerably weaker then herself, so she presumed it'd be safe to just enter. She wondered what she was doing, but she decided she should see what this hollow's made of. If it's worthy enough it may be able to help her with her plan. With that she slowly entered the cave.


----------



## Cursed panda (Mar 1, 2011)

On his way to the squad 11 building Edge fastened his Zanpakuto to his back. He couldn't keep it on his side like a normal Shinigami as it was to long and would drag along the floor, and that would show no respect to his Zanpakuto spirit. As he got closer and closer he walked slower and slower. Last time he had been late he had to fight all of them, every single one. He got 2 of the down when finally he was knocked out.

He finally arrived at the building and slowly walked in, no one paid attention to him, they were all watching some new guy. Edge had never seen him before, or at least never remembered him. He didn't have the typical Shinigami garb on, instead just human clothes, he looked like a disgrace in Edge's eyes. But as Edge got closer and closer to the group he watched the new comer. He had just finished fighting Kishimaru who was now knocked out on the floor. The group was just finishing giggling, and then one of the trainers of squad 11 came up to him. 

*"Edge!" * He shouted at him, drawing a few eyes, but still were fixated on the fight. He looked at Edge with mean eyes and then suddenly turned those sinister eyes on the onlookers. They all suddenly turned around and focused back on the fight. *"Why the hell were you late again?! You know what happens when you are late!"* 

Edge looked straight at his sinister eyes, not blinking or showing any sign of fear. He had learned at the Asylum that showing fear only makes it harder for you, and now he just stares back. "And? That boy over there is already fighting!" 

Some more people started to look at Edge, at this point there where to many for the trainer to stare them away, he would just have to go with it. *"Well, lets see then. I'm sure I can think of some other punishment."*


----------



## Ice Dragon (Mar 1, 2011)

*With Ave and Yuu*

Ave lay in wait at the back of the cave, the others the hollow had spoken about showed up one by one and she had killed and eaten them all. She could actually feel herself getting stronger. She suddenly felt a presence 

"Another lamb to the slaughter" she said 

She flapped her wings lighting up the cave with the burning cinders that usually appeared when she did so. It usually surprised the hollow and gave her the jump. What she saw thought surprised her but it was too late to stop the attack

"I may as well go through with it" she thought

She beat her wings again gaining speed as she flew toward the person at the mouth of the cave

"Claw Ripper!" she screamed 

She hoped that would be enough to at least surprise the hollow and maybe at least get her out into the open where she could escape if needed.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 1, 2011)

*[Yuu Kameko]*

She looked forward as a hollow tried to launch an attack at her. She didn't know what the attack exactly was but just from looking at it she could tell it was a direct physical attack. She put her arm up which easily stopped the attack and then pushed it forward to send the hollow flying into a back wall. Yuu stared at it absently as she said "Why do you attack me? I've done no harm to you." She put her arm down next to her Zanpakuto as she continued to say "If it's because I look like an attacking Shinigami then you have the wrong impression, I'm a hollow, just like you."

She slowly got closer to the hollow as she said "I won't deny this fight if you want to continue, but I'm not a fan of battles that are pointless, on one side or the other. If pain and death can be prevented then I'd rather it be that way." She slowly put her hand on her zanpakuto and twirled it in a circle in her sheath as she said "My name's Yuu Kameko, what's yours?"


----------



## Ice Dragon (Mar 1, 2011)

*With Ave and Yuu*

Ave was terrified as she was easily pushed away and slammed into the back of the wall. 

"What was this thing" 

Ave have never seen anything like this before, it said it was a hollow but could that really be true. Ave didn't know what a shinigami was either the only thing she knew at this point is that she was dead if she tried to fight with this hollow.

"I can't die again, I can't die again" Ave repeated to herself

The other hollow then said it didn't want to fight and introduced itself

"I'm Ave Fuego" Ave said slowly
"Sorry about attacking you earlier, I thought you came to kill me while I slept"
"This place is very unforgiving" she said getting to her feet

She didn't approach Yuu she kept her distance, she was too powerful and Ave was still a little apprehensive about getting close to her.

"You say you are a hollow but you don't look like one, you don't have a mask and you wear a katana."
"I've not lived in this world long but I've never seen anything like you" Ave said
"I need to get stronger, strong like you so I won't die again" Ave said looking at Yuu in her eyes

She would do what ever she had to learn this hollows secrets, she couldn't die again. She wouldn't allow herself to die again.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 1, 2011)

*Minato*

Arhgg!! Minato growled from his bed. He was in jinzin for about 3 hours trying to find his zanpakutou's spriti but nothing. How was he supposed to live up to everyone's expectations if he couldn't even get his shikai? He would never surpass his sister like this. He sighed and got up getting dressed in his shinigami uniform. He then looked at his sworrd. It was useless for now only being able to cut. He wouldn't give up on it though or he'd never be a good shinigami.

He picked it up and strapped it on his side making his way out of the Kuchki manner to where he was supposed to meet Yoko. She would give out a new training exercise which would work them to the bone like always."So lame" he thought as he sped off.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 1, 2011)

Ice Dragon said:


> *With Ave and Yuu*
> 
> Ave was terrified as she was easily pushed away and slammed into the back of the wall.
> 
> ...



*[Yuu Kameko]*

She slowly sat down as she pondered the name Ave. She quickly refocused as she looked at Ave and said "Actually to say I don't have a mask is false. My mask remains are above my head, on my arms, my chest, and legs." She pointed to each area as she spoke. She then continued with "Also I'm a _different_ type of hollow, I'm what you'd call a Arrancar. By ripping part of my mask off I've gained substantial amount of power. I have even more power in my zanpakuto, well that's if I release it."

Her eyes drifted around the room as she continued "To be honest all my memories from before my mask ripped off have vanished, so I don't exactly remember what I did. However I do remember that if you rip your mask to early then you wont get much power, so doing it as you are now won't do you any good. You need to evolve, and to do that you need to---" She bit her lip before continuing with a disgusted tone in her voice "_Eat hollows_" She sighed as her voice turned normal again.

She looked at Ave as she said "Since you're new I'll also tell you how to get stronger another way. There's no need for you to only eat hollows, you can go to the human world and eat humans, and if you're lucky, eat a Shinigami." She wasn't exactly sure where this was all coming from but it must of been from the back of her mind, she must be remembering what she did as a hollow. Although that didn't matter now, she needed to get her _plan_ started. She looked at Ave as she said "Enough about that though, I have a favor to ask."



Senbonzakura said:


> *Minato*
> 
> Arhgg!! Minato growled from his bed. He was in jinzin for about 3 hours trying to find his zanpakutou's spriti but nothing. How was he supposed to live up to everyone's expectations if he couldn't even get his shikai? He would never surpass his sister like this. He sighed and got up getting dressed in his shinigami uniform. He then looked at his sworrd. It was useless for now only being able to cut. He wouldn't give up on it though or he'd never be a good shinigami.
> 
> He picked it up and strapped it on his side making his way out of the Kuchki manner to where he was supposed to meet Yoko. She would give out a new training exercise which would work them to the bone like always."So lame" he thought as he sped off.



*[Yoko Kuchiki]*

She slowly walked down a hallway with her Captain haori floating in the wind. She had her eyes closed, trying not to get distracted. However something troubled her, and she knew what it was. She opened her eyes and turned around as she saw Minato running. She sighed as she slowly continued forward, not sure if she should speak to her brother or not.


----------



## Kei (Mar 1, 2011)

*Alice*

She smiled as she was on a roof over looking the bustling city, Kyuubee on some telephone wires that seemed to seperate the building that Alice was on and another one a couple of meters away. She sat with her legs swinging forward, some people looked up thinking that she was one of those jumpers, the ones who gave up their lives when they lost everything..

But Alice was far from that, she was on another level...

Kyuubee tail twitched back and fourth and soon, a couple of spirits came out of no where, drawn to some orce that Alice could never understand. But she watched as Kyuubee looked ahead and then at her but then back ahead again. One spirit looked along with him but then turned her head towards Alice...

She looked down at the spirit with a cold glare....

That when the sky turned dark and Alice felt a quake of spiritual pressure, she smiled as she saw something like a dark portal ripping though the town. 

Alice smiled and where the shinigamis to save these poor fodder spirits? Probably resting their asses some where or helping a family get killed. Alice stroke her short sliver hair away from her eyes...

"...Kyuubee..."she began as she watched the thing trying to claw out

Kyuubee turned towards her,"Now...Fun time~"


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 1, 2011)

*Yuusuke*

Yuusuke looked down at Kishimaru who was already knocked out, the red-eyed boy was about to laugh as well, his intention was to finish the baldy with a fist but the floor just did the job."A nice warm up...next please~" the young man said, some guys frowned at his tone of voice as if he were making fun of them"I´m next kid, don´t get cocky just because you defeated Kishimaru by luck rookie, I´m stronger than him" the guy was wearing the same outfit as all the shinigami, his hair was dark with some purple tufts, he had a mustache and green eyes, yeah certainly one of those extravagant guys that ou could always find in the eleventh division. Reiki looked at this man and smiled"Hey that hair looks cool, it´s natural or dyed?"Yuusuke asked out of nowhere as if the fight itself didn´t matter.

"Really? well you know..." the new fighter said trying to answer his question but then noticed that the "new guy" was trying to fool him"Don´t change the subject, moron!"he said a little bothered"My name is Goki and as a members with years of experience in this division i´ll show you your place!" Goki said, Yuusuke sighed and then shook his head, he was just trying to make the atmosphere more comfortable but apparently the senpai´s couldn´t agree with the idea"Okay then we start?"he asked, immediately Goki rushed towards him, his technique was a little better than Kishimaru´s but still Yuusuke was able to handle it. Dodging a thrust by stepping aside he connected his fist with the face of Goki and then a kick in his stomach though a parently the guy was more resistant than the bald man.

Goki attacked once again with more speed, Reiki was dodging them trying not tyo waste energy with unnecessary moves. Then an attack with the wooden sword came from a blind spot forcing Yuusuke to take his own and block it"Finally you have drawn out your sword hehehe"Goki smiled but Yuusuke had a little smile in his face, he ducked as Goki put more strength in his arms, letting the attack to pass above him and then hitting his opponent in the ribs just to make him go away. The man in black rushed angrily at the blond and raised his arms to hit Yuusuke on the head but before his sword could land the guy just stepped aside once more and then using his left foot he put it on the  wooden sword of Goki making pressure and not letting the oldest shinigami to move it, then using his own sword as a baseball bat he hit the face of the opponent. Goki fell back knocked out as well"Nice, two and missing....many"he said smiling.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 1, 2011)

*Minato*

As Minato ran he saw Yoko off in the distance. There she was he thought. He quickly caught up since she was only walking. "Hey Yoko i mean 'Captain' " he said doing air quotes while saying it. "What do you have planned for us today?" he asked. She didn't reply though. "Really? Your just like everyone else in our stuck up family. What makes you guys think being quiet will make people think of you? That your mighty?" he mumbled and continued walking next to her looking of into the distance and getting an emotionless face unknown to him.


----------



## Ice Dragon (Mar 1, 2011)

*Ave and Yuu in Evolution Canyon*

Ave stood and listened intently to what Yuu said to her she took all of it in little bit little adding it to what she had. Her mind was racing, eating souls, evolving shinigami, human world. This new life was so complicated, she didn't remember anything before she was attacked by the man with the sword and pulled into this world. 

"Enough about that though, I have a favor to ask." Yuu said

Yuu's voice had snapped her back to the reality they were in at the moment she locked eyes with Yuu

"Yes I'll do anything for you once it's in my power to do it"

She chose her words carefully, although she was greatful to Yuu for telling her all these things she didn't want to get herself in a situation that she couldn't get her self out of. 

"I just have two more questions though"
"What is a shinigami? and How do I get to the human world from here?"


----------



## Cursed panda (Mar 1, 2011)

Suddenly the instructor stepped in front of Yuusuke and held his hand up to symbol to stop for a moment. *"Yuusuke meet Edge, the other lazy bastard. He is selfish, cold, and doesn't really seem to give a damn about anything."*

Edge was over at the wooden sword rack swapping out his Zanpakuto for a sword of relatively the same size, it was made just for Edge. Edge stared at Yuusuke and then looked over to the boys surrounding him, some where looking at him and snickering again. "Why the hell did I sleep in? And what the hell did I do last night?!" Edge thought desperately he now just wanted to know what he did last night, why couldn't he remember? Did he get drunk? Hit his head? Why was he in a tree?! These questions and more raced through his head he barely even payed attention to his surroundings until he entered the ring.

He drew his hat over his face to cover his eyes, this hat was the one difference from all the boys, his way of expression. *"Now then! We couldn't have 2 versus 1 or that wouldn't be fair"* The instructor began, *"So! We shall have 2 versus 2, Ryuuk and Uni get in there!*


----------



## Olivia (Mar 1, 2011)

*[Yoko Kuchiki]*

She sighed as she decided to finally talk to her brother. She said "I act this way because it's best to keep my emotions in check. If we show emotion then we show weakness, and showing our weaknesses is nothing to be proud of." She took a breath before continuing "Also you're asking me what we have planned today? You'll figure out in about two minutes so just hold on, I don't like to repeat myself." She then closed her eyes and kept walking forward.

They made it to their barracks as walked in and took on the center of the room. She analyzed everyone in the room as she said "Listen everyone, today's going to be a simple practice day. All I'll need you to do is be able to fight me for a minute, a minute is all that's required. If you're unable to battle, or survive, the entire minute then there's no need to even have you in my squad. We aren't weaklings, now show me what you've got---" She had already picked her target as she said "Brother."



Ice Dragon said:


> *Ave and Yuu in Evolution Canyon*
> 
> Ave stood and listened intently to what Yuu said to her she took all of it in little bit little adding it to what she had. Her mind was racing, eating souls, evolving shinigami, human world. This new life was so complicated, she didn't remember anything before she was attacked by the man with the sword and pulled into this world.
> 
> ...



*[Yuu Kameko]*

She continued to have a expressionless look on her face as she said "To answer your first question a Shinigami is, best defined as a spirit completely made out of spiritual pressure. They hunt and kill us hollows because we kill humans. Then to answer your second question---" She snapped and a garganta appeared as she said "Most hollows use this, a garganta, to move from Hueco Mundo to the human world, do you not have such a ability?" She then snapped her fingers again as the garganta closed.

She then commented saying "Also the favor I need of you isn't to hard, I just need you to bring me the bodies of ten Shinigami, preferably alive. Can you do that for me?"


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 1, 2011)

*Minato*

Minatu huffed as his sister explained her reasons for being quiet. Quiet only brought suspicion and distrust. He shut up though respecting his sister's request. As they entered the room where veryone else was she spoke. "Listen everyone, today's going to be a simple practice day. All I'll need you to do is be able to fight me for a minute, a minute is all that's required. If you're unable to battle, or survive, the entire minute then there's no need to even have you in my squad. We aren't weaklings, now show me what you've got---"  finally a fight Minato thought but he was a little shocked with Yoko's next words. "Brother" he was her first opponent. He gaped but then smiledas he stood up.
"So me first huh?" hee said as he drew his sword. "Bring it!" he said as he launched at her.


----------



## Ice Dragon (Mar 1, 2011)

*With Ave and Yuu*

Ave's eyes lit up at the both showings, she thought about it for a moment. 

"Shinigami's raise my level quicker than hollows?"
"I can find them in the human world also right?"

Yuu nodded at her two questions

"I can't make any promises but I will try my best" Ave said he voice becoming lighter
"I'll just need one last thing from you..." she said with a pause

She walked closer to Yuu, they were about the same size with Ave being a little bigger and bulkier

"Teach me how to make one of those Garganta as you call it and we have a deal" Ave said 

Helping Yuu would give her a strong ally and at the same time raise her level much quicker than sticking around here eating low level hollows. Why should she kill her own kind, why did hollows kill each other when there were other prey for them to hunt. The possibilities were endless

"Oh one last thing, when I get the bodies of the shinigami how do I find you?"


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 1, 2011)

*Yuusuke*

He waved his free hand at Edge as a greeting, apparently without counting the motive, he was not the only one who was skipping the training. he looked interested in that hat that the guy had, certainly that thing would make him standout among these guys but couldn´t say anything because the instructor changed the rules a little and now by what the blond guy understood, he and edge would be facing other two guys who were already stretching their bodies for the fight. Their names were Ryuuk and Uni and by their look they were going to be more difficult to defeat than the other two weirdos"Then it will be a 2 vs 2, uh?"he said and looked ad Edge"Hey you okay with that? I think i could handle these two without so much problems"Yuusuke said swinging the wooden sword a little to get more used to it.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 1, 2011)

*[Yoko Kuchiki]*

She looked as her brother launched himself at her, although she didn't mind, frontal attacks didn't mean anything to her. She drew her sword and parried his incoming attack, and then knocking back his sword. She said confidently "Try coming at me with more force than that, or else you won't get anywhere." She continued to show an expressionless face but on the inside she couldn't help but feeling a little excited, she was fighting her brother.

*[Yuu Kameko]*

She wondered what Ave meant, but she tried to explain it to the best of her abilities. She said "When I snap my fingers- As she demonstrated -I send my Spiritual Pressure off to a point in space, where it opens up a fabric in space, allowing me to enter and exit to the location of my liking." She looked around the room as she said "I'll know once your finished, a garganta will appear infront of you and you can use that to find me."


----------



## Cursed panda (Mar 1, 2011)

Edge looked over at Yuusuke and thought to himself _Should I trust him? I guess for a one fight nothing could happen. But you know, he may try to screw me up to advance himself._ Edge snapped back to reality and looked at Yuusuke's sword. "Small sword there bro, and I'm fine." 

Edge lifted his giant blade from his shoulder and got into a ready stance, he was curious what this guy could do. Suddenly though Ryuuk charged him "Lazy bastard!" Edge jumped back narrowly avoiding a hit to his head. _Pay attention Edge!_ He thought to himself. He finally brought himself to talk to Yuusuke. His voice was cold and terse, getting right to the point not wasting any time. "Get Uni, I'll take care of Ryuuk." 

He charged at Ryuuk carefully, making sure his feet where in perfect position for what he was going to do next. He threw his sword right at Ryuuk's foot and then strafed to the left getting right behind his target.


----------



## Ice Dragon (Mar 1, 2011)

*With Ave, The First Trip to the human world.*

The explanation alone was enough for Ave to be able to do it but with that she could work on it.

"Well since I can't open one myself yet, I'll need you to open one for me to the human world" Ave said

Yuu snapped her fingers again and a tear in the world seemed to rip open showing even more blackness beyond. Ave looked at Yuu and nodded and jumped through the rip. She landed on top of a broken down building there was nothing for miles around just dust and destruction. She took a step forward and the ground under her collapsed she fell through the ground and broke through a few floors before she stopped falling. She got to her feet a little fall like that didn't hurt her at all. Her wings burst out of her back with a shower of glowing red. 

"This place looks like Hueco Mundo except instead of the moon there's the sun" she said offhandedly 

She heard something move behind her and spun around to see a man aiming something at her

"*Don't move you hollow scum!*" he shouted
"*I found it! It's in here!!*" 

She pushed off the ground and it broke and the man shot her through one of her wings. She screamed out in pain as she crashed to the floor, 

"*It's over for you*" he said as he walked toward her as she writhed on the ground.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 1, 2011)

*[Yuu Kameko]*

She slowly turned and walked out of the cave. A few hollows appeared. One long and big, it had a mask like an elephant. Another one was smaller, and had a mask like a insect. Yuu quietly said "I don't want to hurt any of you." The elephant yelled out _"WHAT'RE YOU DOIN' IN OUR HOME!!!???!"_ He charged in but Yuu just drew her sword and sliced the hollow in half. The insect hollow looked in fear as he said "Wha---what are you doing here, Shinigami?" 

Yuu tried to hide her emotions, but she could tell anger was being shown right now. She quietly said "You think I'm a Shinigami? How naive." She passed right by the insect as no harm was done to it. She sheathed her sword as she she said "Pain is horrible, death is painful. It all leads down the same road. I don't like to administer a killing blow if I don't need to but---" The insect jumped as it yelled "YOU'LL NEVER TAKE ME!" Suddenly a purple cero formed at Yuu's side and completely obliterated the hollow. She finished her statement saying "Low life creatures never learn." She then slowly walked forward.


----------



## Ice Dragon (Mar 1, 2011)

*With Gen and The Menos in Soam Town*

Gen took a step forward and stopped in his tracks, something was different about this hollow. It was much too smart, smarter than the others he had come across. It seemed this hollow was the one in charge, it would be smarter for him to take it slow and see what this hollow was capable of. He jumped forward and the hollow held up it's hands and numerous tendrils shot out. Gen transformed his hand into a sword and sliced them all up. He swung the sword attempting to cut the hollow in half but when he did so he struck nothing but air. He landed and spun around looking for the creature. He looked up but he didn't have time to move as the hollow crashed into him. 

Pain blossomed throughout his body, this was the first time in a long time he felt pain. He raised his head to see several black tendrils stuck in his chest and legs, his own white armor erupted with spikes forcing the hollow off of him. He got to his feet 

"I'm not going to get killed by a damm hollow!!!" Gen said
"*That's not the first time I've heard a human say that*" the hollow said offhandedly 

Gen's body was wounded but the suit he wore plugged the wounds stopping the bleeding somewhat. He didn't have much longer though, he had to finish this fight quick. He changed his both hands into swords and charged at the hollow. He had no ranged attacks and his strong point was close quarters combat. He had no choice but to charge in and continue charging in. The hollow was too fast for him though and with it's midrange attacks there was nothing he could do. He was swatted out of the air again and slammed into the ground. He was getting tired and his injuries were starting to take a toll, he got to his feet one last time and charged in again.

"*This is why I love humans, that will to never give up makes everything so juicy when I win*" the hollow said

It shot it's tendrills at Gen and they pierced his body, the hollow began to laugh and Gen smiled. 

"I got you now" he said

He grabbed the tendrills and yanked them pulling the unsuspecting hollow off his feet toward Gen. He made a fist and some spikes grew out of his hand just as he slammed his hand into the hollows chest sending it flying backwards. It didn't explode into darkness though. 

"*I'M NOT DONE YET!!!*" Gen shouted 

He yanked on the tendrils again pulling the hollow toward him he slammed his fist into the hollow but it hit something else. A yellow wall of light, the black rope like tendrils disappeared and Gen swayed

"*I'm not done with you yet human!!*" the hollow screamed as it disappeared
"I'll be waiting you piece of shit!!" Gen shouted back before he fell to his knees


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 1, 2011)

*Yuusuke*

Yuusuke nodded as he saw Ryuuk charging against Edge, apparently these people were in a hurry to kick the asses of the lazy guys like them. He moved his head to barely avoid a thrust directed to his eye and then in response threw a kick, hitting the gut of Uni who stepped back because of the attack, Yuusuke stepped back as well taking his distance to start the attack but then he noticed that Edge and Ryuuk were already using their Zampakutos"hey that´s not fair! why they can use the real thing when I have to use this wooden sword that doesn´t fit my style at all?"he complained but didn´t get upset*"Okay okay, then the rules only for this one will change, the four of you can use your Zampakutos but forget about killing or overdo it"*the instructor said this time.

From among the other shinigamis both zampakutos, Uni and Yuusukes, went flying over them. The red-eyed guy smiled as he caught his sword and getting in a pose that would warn the enemy about the first cut that usually would be the final, he quickly made a step forward and then rushed with a good speed at Uni, slashing from the bottom up, Uni stopped it with some kind of difficulty  as Yuusuke took the chance to land a fist in Uni´s face, then jumped and made a summersault landing behind the guy looking in the opposite direction where Uni was. He gave a spin on his right foot trying to cut his comrade with his right hand but Uni was able to dodge just with a cut in his left sleeve.

" That was good Yuusuke but not enough"Uni said and charged, his sword and Yuusukes met each other a couple of times. Uni tried and horizontal cut and Yuusuke ducked and instantly did the same but instead of the head as how the other shinigami was aiming at, the blond guy aimed for the legs but Uni jumped and then put his sword´s tip heading down to pierce Yuusuke from above. Reiki let himself to fall back and rolled backward avoiding the attack just by a little"you are good".


----------



## Olivia (Mar 1, 2011)

*[Kumiko Hamano/The Path for Shikai Part 1]*

She was sitting in a patch of grass in the Soul Society, with her Zanpakuto on her lap facing parallel to the ground. Her eyes were shut and she was trying to focus. Although one problem, she couldn't find anything. She tried searching for a spirit, for a name of some kind, but one wouldn't pop up. She knew her temper was rising, because she was growing impatient, but she had to control her emotions. She had to stay under control, if she wasn't then she wouldn't ever achieve this.

She sat there, doing absolutely nothing, surrounded in darkness. She wasn't sure what she was trying to find, but she did know if she continued to try she'd find it. Although what if she didn't have a Zanpakuto spirit? No, everyone has one, or at least that's what suspected. She tried to remain still but she wasn't sure if she could do it.


----------



## Cursed panda (Mar 1, 2011)

Ryuuk suddenly 360'ed he threw his sword and his body behind himself violently and tried to cut Edge. Edge narrowly once again dodged his first slice, his second and third however where routine and easily avoided. Edge looked down at his Zanpakuto which now lied on the ground behind Ryuuk. His attack missed, and now he was weaponless. _Damnit Edge what are you doing! You know that never works!"_ He thought to himself. Edge was formulating a plan inside his head though. As Ryuuk brought down his fourth and fifth strikes of the combo, Edge jumped back and looked Ryuuk straight in the eyes. Edge poured his hate, his anger, his sorrow into them. This alone was enough to stop Ryuuk, all according to plan.

Edge took this brief pause and Hohou'd right above Ryuuk. This was one of the few times Edge actually had ended up where he wanted to be. Ryuuk looked up and suddenly Edge had fallen atop of him. Ryuuk dropped his sword and was pinned under Edge. Both of them where now in a pile, Edge having no real advantage besides all his weight on Ryuuk. 

Edge quickly grabbed for his blade now laying to his left. He picked it up and rolled off of Ryuuk, who as fast as he could grabbed his blade. Now they where back to square one. Each of them had their Zanpakuto and could strike at any moment. Edge had the advantage in the current stage, his blade was longer and right now they where at a distance, the only way for this to go wrong at this point would be for Uni or Ryuuk to charge him.


----------



## Ice Dragon (Mar 1, 2011)

*Ave, In the Human World*

The man with the gun walked over to Ave as she rolled around on the ground he put his boot on her throat and pointed his gun at her face. She grabbed his foot and ripped into it with her talons there was a quick spray of blood as the man screamed out.

"It will take much more than that to put me down" Ave said

She wrapped her talon around the back of the man's neck and squeezed his neck some other humans burst through the door. One of them lunged at her, she flapped her wings at him showering him in hot cinders and pushing herself back. The man grabbed at one of her feathers and pulled it out. They were both amazed to see the base of the red feather had turned into a red short sword. Ave flapped again pulling the man with her.

"I can't leave him, he's my dinner" Ave thought
"She's got Jeff, stop her!!" one of the men shouted

The man with the feather sword in hand threw the sword at her but she caught it. She turned and slashed at the wall of the building making it explode outwards in a burst of fire. She flew through the hole holding the lifeless body of the man with her two feet. Blasts of reiatsu flew past her but she dodged them. She had no clue where she was headed all she knew is that she wanted to get away from here. She flew until she was tired. She dropped the man man on the ground, he wasn't dead it looked like Ave had injured his neck. She devoured his soul it leaving his body behind,

"Human souls are more pure but they don't have the same amount of reiatsu as a hollow" Ave mused to herself

She pulled the cloak of the man's dead body and wrapped her self in it and began to walk. The man was big enough that his cloak covered her body and dragged on the ground hiding her feet.

"Now where the hell do I find ten shinigami" she said


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 2, 2011)

*Sosuke Shiramoto ~ Speak Your Name to me, My Zanpkutou*

Sosuke unsheathed his Zanpakuto slowly, before looking at the black and purple blade.  He swung it a few times and sighed, shaking his head.  "No good.  This is supposed to feel like an extension of my body, and it just feels like I'm swinging around a sword.  At this rate I won't ever learn Bankai.  I'll have to find out the name of the sword if I wanna get anywhere."  He sat down cross-legged in the soft grass of the hill and laid the sword across his lap.  He closed his eyes and rested his hands on it, trying to open his mind and allow the presence in the sword to draw into him.

Whatever that meant.

In the world within his mind he could see nothing.  Which was new.  There was a shitload of bats swarming him, flying in a neat, tight circle.  He watched them for a few seconds before taking a step forward.  He rose his hand, meaning to push through the bats.  A violent shock was sent through him and his palm was burned.  Her heard a smooth voice with a small gruff undertone.  "_You aren't ready yet, kid.  Go on home_."


Vergil Sparda
- Arrancar NPC, Hueco Mundo

Vergil gave a sigh as hundreds of hollows swarmed at him.  They were trying to eat his soul to grow in strength, or some foolishness they had gotten in their heads.  He gave a sigh, his unwavering glare never once cracking into a smile.  "Yuu-sama wishes for me to not kill when it is not necessary.  Death is painful she says, and she is correct.  It's painful indeed.  But you will not go unpunished.  _Sonido_."

He completely vanished from sight, before appearing before one of the hollows.  He grabbed it by a horn and flung it into the group, before following up with a weak cero.  He had pushed back a large number of them, but they were advancing swiftly.  He gave a sigh and launched another Cero, blasting another wave of the creatures backwards, before aiming a powerful cero at where they were standing.  The ground caved in and they fell into an underground cavern.  "Pathetic."

He turned away and continued walking, keeping his thoughts to himself.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 2, 2011)

*[Kumiko Hamano/The Path for Shikai Part 2]*

She continued to sit crossed legged as she let the wind blow through her hair. That is one of the things she hated the most, always getting her hair messed up, but she suck it up and just sat there, concentrating. She soon found herself in a dark realm, she couldn't see anything, but she could hear something. It sounded like a, like a whistle playing. She wasn't sure what it was but it was beautiful. She looked around once again, all there was darkness like before.

She yelled out "HELLO?!" Suddenly she heard a voice, it was very beautiful and soft as it spoke "What do you want?" Kumiko kept looking around, trying to find the source of this voice as she said "You should know what I want, I want to learn my zanpakuto's name!" Then the noise stopped, the voice disappeared, as if nothing existed.

*[Yuu Kameko]*

She heard a large noise and she sighed. She used Sonido and teleported there, to find Vergil. She slowly walked up to him as she said "Was it really necessary to kill all those hollows? They could have been useful to us you know." She looked down the giant cavern as she noticed nothing was there, everything had been obliterated. She looked away with no emotions on her face as she said "At least they didn't feel _too_ much pain before they died." She said this sounding relieved, although she felt bitter inside due to the fact.


----------



## animelover88 (Mar 2, 2011)

*Blake*


Blake walked around the 9th Division Barracks with a lazy look in his eyes, he always loved to take naps but ever since he started working as a shinigami he had less and less time for that. what should i do, im bored and sleepy, he slowly walk out from the barracks and into a nice sunny day. He kept moving until reaching a huge rock that sat under a very pretty sakura tree, jumping on the rock and taking a seat placing his  Zanpakutō in place on his lap.

With both legs crossed he sat eyes closed slowly drifting into a deep sleep, he would wake in a world ingulfed in flames. He could feel the heat all over his body sweat dripping from his chin, he leaned closer to the fire and was about to touch it when a wolf howled. he would take three steps back before he heard the voice harsh and full of fire.speak my name and i shall help melt away your fears.

Waking from his weird dream he saw that it was already night out, he wondered how long was he out for before jumping down from the rock and heading back into the Barracks.


----------



## Ice Dragon (Mar 2, 2011)

*With Gen In Soam Town*

As Gen fell to his knees the white around him liquefied and turned into a globe of white clay again. His clothes were full of holes and blood streamed from the many stab wounds he had gotten from the fight. Several people rushed to help him, he was sure none of them could see what was actually happening. Most humans couldn't see hollows. To them it looked like he was shooting an action film with the effects being added after. Some police came over and began to shoo people trying to get some normalcy back to the area. There was a few destroyed things but they could easily be fixed. The people helped him to his feet and helped him over to the ambulance they had called earlier. 

"I'm fine, I just got a few holes poked in me" 
"How is Eve, is she ok?" he asked
"_Gen Maru, you are not fine!_" a voice said
"Nooooooooo" 

Gen groaned as a female paramedic walked up to him and began to look over him

"_Yesssssss_"
"_We're going to have to carry you to the hospital_" she said
"Just patch me up here and I'll be on my way"
"_We are going to carry you to the hospital..._" the woman said in a more intense tone
"_Always fighting invisible monsters and getting yourself beat up then running around like nothing is wrong, dammed idiot..._" she broke off into a mumble at the end and Gen couldn't understand what she was saying

Gen knew this woman well, they ran into each other often. She would always show up after on of his harder fights to give him an earful. 

"Is Eve in the hospital?" he asked
"_Yes she's really badly hurt, when I left to come here she was in the OR_" the woman said
"She'll pull though, she's one of the toughest chicks I know" Gen said with a smile

Suddenly a man in black with a katana at his waist appeared in front of Gen, his face became serious. 

"*Gen Maru, I need to have a word with you*" the shinigami said
"I don't want to hear anything you have to say" Gen said spitting on the ground the death god's feat
"*I'll be waiting for you when you recover*" 
"_Who the hell are you talking to?_" the woman asked
"No one" Gen said intensely
"_Don't use that tone of voice with me..._" she said looking at him

Gen just laughed nervously as she shut the doors to the ambulance, she injected him with the contents of a needle and Gen lay down. The last thing he heard was the ambulance's sirens.


----------



## Vladimir Lenin (Mar 2, 2011)

Introductions of the Damned P2- Split Chain [COLOR]

Characters: 
*Spoiler*: __ 





Miedo Cazadore.

DiaMuerte.

Unnamed Gillians.

Unnamed Humans.

Rat Hollow.

Shinigami.





A flash of terror invaded the onlooker's face as miedo began to hover the dead corpses of their most recent meal. 
All three were just normal humans, unlike the unique lot with the fullbringer the day before.

" What a sad thing he can't even see us. " Chittered Miedo as he viciously threw a corpse towards the screaming human.
" Your Vulgarity never fails to amuse me, you slithering freak. " Sighed Diamuerte.
Miedo grunted, and began to move towards the remaining victim.
He had known Diamuerte from almost the first few months of his days as a hollow. They had met together and joined up, to work for a greater goal: power.

Diamuerte was hardly fearsome for a hollow, but he had benefits with extreme regeneration. Miedo had once seen him recover from both of his arms and legs having been sliced in two, and walk away to hunt and kill the attacker in the same night.
But even though years had past, he still looked on his teammate in hatred, and would attack him in an instant if it were not for their agreement being so benificial.

" I didn't ask for your opinion. Who's going to stop me? This weakling? Don't make me laugh. "
Miedo then quickly swiped at the person with his claw, sending the now lifeless body crashing into a crumbling block of houses. " Come on, we're outta here. "
'_ We've been here a little too long. I think we'd beter retreat to where it's safe to recover _' Thought Miedo.


A great deal of his reiatsu had been used up from his shrouding abilities, and he felt like collapsing from the sheer weight of his body.
He looked at DiaMuerte. As always, the hollow's mask was expressionless and in some ways mocking. Miedo decided not to stare into his partner's eyes. He didn't want to get into a fight in his current state, and doing so might even sabotage the group's agreement.


Diamuerte lifted his clumped head to the sky. "We'd best be moving quick then. I sense something strange here." He cocked his head, "Very strange.... in fact, it feels as if-"

He was cut off abruptly when a small rat-shaped hollow began to speed down a roadway to the north, screaming it's pointed mask off.
"Oh well, what do you kno-" Miedo suddenly gasped
as the hollow was pierced through the stomache by a huge lengthy tongue and was pulled high into the sky. 
A horrific, gaping mouth opened to reveal a vast hole that swallowed the Rat-hollow in one gulp.

"A Gillian? You're kidding me. You are goddamned KIDDING ME!" Roared Miedo, backing away a couple of meters.
Diamuerte jumped onto a nearby roof, and analysed the fiend.
"Shit, I don't think we'll be able to deal with this thing together in our current positions. We have to retreat!"

He turned to see the ground implode beneath his feet. He jumped away as two enormous pillars rose out of the ground, with skull-like masks accompanying them.

"What? More!?!" Rasped Miedo, as the two gillians started to charge towards them. 
One opened it's mouth to reveal a glowing red and black ball of heavy energy.
"CERO! SPLIT!!" Miedo roared as the two started to escape in opposite directions.
A deep red beam followed by a large explosion caused the destruction of half the town.


"Gotta get away! If one of those things hit me, I'm screwed!" Cazadore growled as he ducked into a nearby street to rest.
He thought about where he was and noticed that he had made quite some distance from the menos, and began to back track diagonally to find his teammate.
Walking slowly, to recover his reiatsu, he felt a sudden disturbance in the air.
' *Ssching*'

Miedo tumbled out of the way as a blade passed his forehead. 
'_Shit, that was close!_' the hollow raised his claws and blocked another blow from the blade.
'_Shit, it's powerful!_' Miedo only had time to break his fall before a flash of a black cloak and a silver gleam passed his eye when a sword sunk itself into his shoulder.

"Not as tough as you look are you, you great fat-"
"Wrong day, wrong Place, WRONG TIME, YOU PIECE OF CRAP!" The hollow roared.

'*SLASH. Chrkk.*'

The assailant was sent tumbling to the ground, smashing into the pavement and indenting it heavily. 
He got up, swayed, and then collapsed and screamed, his eyes returning the pain in his chest where miedo had slashed him.

"You chose....huff....the wrong day, *SHINIGAMI!*"


----------



## Ice Dragon (Mar 2, 2011)

*With Ave at New Golben Town*

Ave walked through the waste land for days, she killed any humans she came across and devoured their soul to keep her strength up, she didn't really like human souls but they were easier to hunt and less dangerous. If a hollow consumed any part of you that was the end, humans could cut and slice off what ever they wanted and she could just regenerate it. 

She thought about her mission and how she would achieve it. If she remembered correctly the shinigami protected humans so if she continued to kill them one would eventually show up. She needed to find a decent sized town though that was the first thing. She walked for days again collecting different articles of clothes from the people she killed until all she looked like was a weary traveller bundled up more than most. 

She eventually came upon a town with high wooden walls around it, there were people on look out stationed all around the wall. She had very good eyes and she could see the men were armed and they kept to their duties.

"There is no way I can get into that town even with this disguise" she said to herself
"I need to wait for nightfall to climb over the wall"

She found somewhere to hide out the rest of the day where she could see the comings and goings of the town. She thought about what her plan would be to draw out the shinigami, she had never seen one before and didn't know what to expect, all she knew is that should couldn't let her guard down. She waited until nightfall crept close to the wall and scaled it easily using her sharp claws. She could have flown but the flaming cinders from her wing beats would be easy to spot in the night. She pulled herself over the wall near to one of the guards. He spun to where he stood

"_Who goes there?_" 
"_Is that you Joe?_" 

The man shone a light but saw nothing and turned back to his watch. Ave pulled herself over the edge of the wall onto the man slashing his throat quickly. That was a trick she had learned since she began hunting humans, they could be so noisy at times. There was a gurgling noise and he tried to scream for help. She ripped the body apart and left the pieces strewn across the top of the wall and made a trail leading over it so that the people would know it was the work of a hollow and think it left after eating the man.

"Step one complete" she said

She jumped down and moved silently through the night, the second part of her plan was to find a place to hide during the day. She figured if she killed enough of the people a shinigami would appear and if she captured that shinigami more would come to look for it. A small piece of the town seemed to have recently burnt down she could still smell the strong scent of burnt wood.

"That is where I will hide" she said as she squeezed in to one of the houses and went strait down into the cellar.
"Now I wait" she said relaxing in the safety of her lair


----------



## animelover88 (Mar 2, 2011)

*Blake's Hakuda and kido training*

Blake stood outside the 9th division barracks, he had left his Zanpakuto Ōkami-en (blazing wolf) inside in his room and had already set up the training dummies. he felt like his kido and hakuda needed some tweaking, so thats why he was here with the training dummies. he was still new to the shinigami thing so he needed all the training.

Blake stared at two training dummies trying to pick what attack and in what order to attack in, He started with a kido. "Ye lord! Mask of blood and flesh, all creation, flutter of wings, ye who bears the name of Man! Inferno and pandemonium, the sea barrier surges, march on to the south!" Hado #31 Shakkaho.
the ball of fire streaked across the field and before it could hit the dummy Blake was already doing another Incantation.

"Disintegrate, you black dog of Rondanini! Look upon yourself with horror and then claw out your own throat!" Bakuodo #9 Geki. the red light completely  Engulfed the dummy paralyzing it. As the dummy shined with the red light Blake flashed step right infront of it, *Ikkotsu* and with one punch of his ikkotsu the dummy was gone,

blake smiled as he entered the 9th division barracks he was getting better with his kido and Hakuda, he just wished that they would send him to fight hallows. he was so bored of being stuck in the barracks all day with no one to talk with.


----------



## Ice Dragon (Mar 2, 2011)

*With Gen In Soam Town*

Gen woke up in a hospital room covered from head to toe with bandages, he sat up and looked around the room. His clay was clutched firmly in his hand as it always was. 

"*Good you're finally awake*" a voice said

It was a voice Gen recognized, it was the voice of something Gen hated with all his being. He hated hollows the most and then right after that came shinigami. He could see them, they were always around when he fought hollows and none of them ever helped. He had never seen one actually slay a hollow. He knew they could and they were supposed to they weren't doing their job.

"What do you want?" Gen asked
"*I just wanted to help*" the shinigami said
"Why didn't you help Eve when she was in trouble? She almost died!"
"*The truth is I couldn't help her*"
"What the hell do you mean you couldn't?"
"*I mean that I'm not a fighter type shinigami, I'm weak.*"
"*You are much stronger than me, even the girl is stronger. I would have just gotten in her way*"
"So why the hell were you sent here then?"
"*Observe and Report mostly, if I see a situation that the protectors of this town can't handle then I call for back up*"
"So we're some kind of game to you guys, a project to be watched?"
"Fact is most humans can't see hollows..." Gen started his rage building
"*Fact is this town has the most humans that can see and destroy hollows*" the shinigami cut him off his tone matching Gen's own
"*The police force has an anti hollow division, there are several agencies dedicated solely to hollow hunting and there are quincy that live in this city. Fact is this city doesn't need a full time shinigami. There are places on earth where hollows are ripping people apart, they have no fullbringers, no quincy, no protection. Those are the people that need shinigami*"

Gen paused, he had never thought about it like that

"*There are only so much of us, we aren't all fighters and we have our own world to protect*" the shinigami said

Gen nodded, he realized he hadn't thought of the whole picture and he was being unfair. The shinigami walked over and put something down on the table next to Gen's bed. It was a strange looking cellphone.

"What's that?" Gen asked
"*It's my way of helping, it's a hollow alarm with a built in map. It will show you exactly where a hollow pops up and how much of them there are*"
"That will be incredibly useful" Gen said
"*That's what I'm good at making things like this, it took me a while but I finally got most of the kinks out*" the shinigami said
"Thanks a lot, I'm really sorry about before. I was pretty hard on you"
"*I know how you feel, no matter how much you destroy the hollows keep breeding. It's the same in my world, we are trying to figure out what to do.*"
"Well when you do let me know" Gen said 

The shinigami nodded and was gone, Gen lay back down in the bed looking at the device. That device could help him fulfill his dream, he closed his eyes playing with his clay in one hand and clutching the device tightly in the next.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 2, 2011)

*Daisuke Kamiya|Rejection*

The sun beaded down heavily on the desert terrain. It was an empty and vast expanses of sand with the occasional cactus or rock formation every couple of hundred yards. There was only one person in this desolate land and he was starting to get pissed!

“Ey zanpakuto spirit get your ass out here and tell me you’re name already!!!” He looked like he was at least 18 possibly older, no more than his mid-20s at the most. The wind began to swirl his platinum blonde hair flapping in the wind. It was almost as if he was getting taunted, he really hated this thing.

“Well when I’m hitting you against a rock you’ll be sorry.” His threat was met by an even stronger gust of wind as sand whirled around him getting in his mouth. He really hated his zanpakuto’s sense of humor. Soon the wind picked up even more sweeping Daisuke off his feet.

He opened his eyes; he was in a field just outside of sixth division barracks. He quickly collected himself with a slight grin. Before his Zanpakuto wouldn’t do a thing but now it was sending sandstorms his way to shut him up. It wasn’t much but it was progress. He entered the barracks in time to see his captain, Yoko Kuchiki, challenge the division to a little trial by fire so to speak. Her fairy of a little brother was the first one up. Coming from the Rukon district Daisuke would be lying if he said he had any respect for nobility. Yoko was a bit different though they had a bit of a history.

“Ey Captain Kuchiki how bout we go for a nice heavenly seven minute row. Once you’re done with that little herbivore you call a sibling of course.” Daisuke was half taunting half flirting but all serious. Kuchiki was the woman that inspired him to become a shinigami, he had a deep profound respect for her. However that didn’t mean it was one to admit it.


----------



## Kei (Mar 2, 2011)

*Alice
The One Who Struck Down Gods*

The portal was ripping open inside was nothing but darkness but it was more like something unzipping. Reality of the people around and the reality that Alice knew was about to combine. She smiled as she watched as the hallow came wallowing out, she stood up and jumped from the building. As soon the hand reached out, Alice took out one of her blades and slammed it in his hands. The hallow roared swinging his hand forward and making Alice fly up into the air

Alice controlled her body to fall face first, Kyuubee watching the girl landing back down but at a faster pace. Her sword glow a bright white light but then when she took out the other one, it was a more dark purplish color. Alice eyes widen as the monster broke out faster of the portal than she expected, she landed on his back and slammed her swords into the rough fur as she hung on tightly. 

Kyuubee watched as the girl was holding on, his expression did not change, but he was happy. He was happy that he found such a woman to make a contract with, he nuzzled his own fur, and what it wins was it. She was strong and diligent as he watched her continuing to slam her blades into his skin.

“Shinryu and Onikirimaru…I hope you like your master~” Kyuubee stated

The hallow slammed it back on the ground finally making Alice release her tight hold on him. His brownish fur now stained with his own blood but his mask was still white, he growled and roared…

“Kyuubee, you promised me a better prey…” Alice stated, but she was only looking at the hallow that only roared; he couldn’t even make a sentence. 

Kyuubee smiled


----------



## Ice Dragon (Mar 2, 2011)

*Ave at New Golben Town*

Ave sat in the cellar thinking then something occured to her, she had completely forgotten it happened. She pulled out one of her feathers held it in front of her. The feather caught fire and the fire flared up and materialized into a short sword. The whole process happened in a matter of seconds, she held the sword in her hand and got to her feet she swung the sword around it made a whipping noise as it cut through the air. She reached over her shoulder and pulled out another one the same thing happened. She swung the swords in unison and they unexpectedly flared up disappearing in a burst of red flames.

"This is interesting" Ave said in a curious voice

She continued to play around figuring out her new abilities, everything she used so far had popped up by sheer luck. It was time for her to raising her strength into her own hands. 

*Several hours later*

Ave stuck her head out of the trap door that lead the the cellar she was hiding out in. It was pitch black and that was the way she wanted it, she crept out of the hole wrapped in her numerous cloaks and began to walk between the houses. Everyone should be sleeping other than the guards, she crept along the wall silently. The sharp claws on her hands and feet made this incredibly easy for her. She found a man sitting with his feet dangling over the wall. She dove on his knocking him over the wall he hit the ground with a bone crushing crunch. As he died his soul came out of his body, as with all human souls he didn't realized right away he was dead.

"Come here let me eat you!" Ave said

She lunged for him but he ran away from her she chased after him delighting in the hunt. She suddenly felt a presence like she had never felt before. It made her stop in here tracks. She turned around to see a man in a black uniform flying strait for her with his sword drawn. She jumped back and he sliced nothing but air. She skidded to a halt and whipped off her cloak exposing her true form.

"*You will kill no more humans hollow!!*" the shinigami said assuming a fighting stance
"So this is what a shinigami looks like" Ave said in an interesting tone
"*This is the last time you will ever meet a shinigami*" the man said

Ave nodded and reached over her shoulders and plucked out a pair of her red feathers. The both of them burst into flames and expanded turning into double bladed short swords.

"I can't let my guard down, this thing is trained to kill hollows" Ave said to herself 

The shinigami ran forward with a burst of speed swinging his katana in a downwards arc. Ave responded by crossing her swords in an X blocking the attack.

"Lets see how strong you shinigami are" Ave said with a mischievous tone


----------



## Kei (Mar 2, 2011)

Alice
The Wolves Glare

He didn’t know what was going on, at first he smiled a most heavenly aroma that made his mouth water and his soul thirst like he haven’t drunk for days. He fought to get out of the world of the hallows and make it to this delicious meal that waited, but as soon as he got a hand out it was almost cut off! He growled at the human that stared him down…

But she only glared, like he was the only one there…

It was piercing though his soul like a sheep that just met a wolf, how her glare told him of his future. He didn’t not like this feeling, the feeling of being torn apart before even touched, he looked around and saw one of the many souls that Kyuubee had brought to the area. He rushed to them as fast as he could…

Alice let him and only watched as he gobbled one up, her expression didn’t change but she didn’t hold anything special to those souls…

Shinigamis were supposed to do their job and save them, but here they are suffering…

Alice got Onikirimaru ready as she sheathed Shinryu back in, her hatred pounded in Onikirimaru as the hallow gobbled up another soul and then a another. When her prey was strong enough to fight back, then she will take him out…

Other than that, this wasn’t her problem

“Get stronger Alice and become that wolf that kills the other, become the monster that lurks in monsters nightmares, and become the darkness that even dark fears…”Kyuubee sung


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 2, 2011)

*Yuusuke*

He glared at Uni as the guy was kind of playing with his sword, probably he was planning to do something to Knockout him before he can become a nuisance. The blond smiled at this thought, certainly his fighting style was to use at his best capacity his sword but he also had something to be proud about, his fists and legs, before becoming a shingami he used to fight hand to hand without problems then so adding his Zanpakuto to the equation he shouldn´t be able to lose a practice fight. Then taking the first move for himself, the red-eyed shinigami advanced at normal speed at Uni, with his sword only in one hand he raised it to throw a vertical cut that was stopped by the guy with black clothes. Reiki smiled as he used his left hand that was free, to strike back with a fist in the gut of the guy.

Watching the fight, the instructor in charge of the training was analyzing more than anything the fighting skills of Yuusuke and Edge though he was only a little more interested in observing the blond because he was the newest member.*"I see, he uses his sword with a good technique and strength but also is used to dodge with fast movements and then use either his legs or arms to counter attack, the guy is completely one of us"*the man said as the fight was still going on.

"here I go again!"Reiki yelled and made a frontal attack but then Uni responded with a thrust that forced the blond guy to duck, then a vertical cut made Yuusuke to jump backwards to dodge again making his attack useless."/Geez...he is like a monkey, jumping from one place to another/"Uni thought."/What to do....I need a two hit KO, I´m getting bored and a little tired/"Yuusuke thought and stuck his zanpakuto in the ground but this only gave him the idea"Sweet..."he muttered to himself.

"What´s up kid? tired?"Uni asked in position to receive any attack"Not at all, but in my next attack I will take you down for sure senpai"he said. Uni frowned at the unjustified words of the young man but didn´t say anything.Reiki smiled and charged against Uni who thought that it would be another normal frontal attack. The red-eyed boy  threw a horizontal slash but before it could be blocked by Uni, he retreated his sword to stuck it in the ground.Then using it as support, he raised both feet and double kicked a confused Uni ,who fell for the feint, in the chest. Immediately he took out his Zanpakuto from the ground and attacked this time with more speed; his opponent threw a horizontal cut but Yuusuke jumped making a summersault in mid air again and before his feet could touch the floor again, he used te revers side of his sword to hit the back of Uni´s head knocking him out."Nice I won hehe".


----------



## Kei (Mar 2, 2011)

Alice

Alice took note that he was finished by the way his body was changing, but the sudden change of his spiritual energy wasn’t anything, he was still low rank. He was still her prey, the one she was going to kill and eat. Alice got prepared as he turned around towards her and roared, trying to show off his pathetic fang.  He still couldn’t form a sentence and he still roared like it was his right…

Alice put Onikirimaru in front of her and closed her eyes…

“Alice tells me why are you fighting?” Kyuubee asked as he still sat on a telephone pole

The monster charged, Alice took note that he had gotten faster, but she was still pretty good herself. She jumped into the air as the monster charged into a car toppling it over and slamming it into a building. Alice twirled as she landed on another car far away…

“I am fighting because of anger…” Alice answered

“Anger? Why are you angry Alice?” Kyuubee asked

The hallows roared only louder in annoyance, he looked closely at the woman, she was different from all the other girls he had eaten and ravaged. She was different, colder and more deadly looking. She seemed to be nothing but a savage herself compared to him but he smiled as he looked up at Kyuubee…

She and him…
They were partners?

“Because I am always hungry…Hungry to kill…Hungry for revenge…” Alice stated

*“P—part—partnerrssss~” *The hallow hissed


----------



## Olivia (Mar 2, 2011)

*[Yoko Kuchiki]*

She continued to block her brothers attack as a minute passed. She facial features stayed emotionless but inside she felt a bit happy, he had been able to survive this. She slowly turedn to Daisuke as she said "I'm sorry, I don't know what you mean, however-" She lifted up her blade as she continued to say "I can go all out on you right now if you want." A little tint of red sparkled in her eyes after she said this.

*[Kumiko Hamano/The Path for Shikai Part 3]*

She wondered around a bit in the darkness, there was nothing around, absolutely nothing. The previous sounds had stopped and she didn't know what to do. She closed her eyes and took a breath as she yelled "GET BACK HERE WHOEVER YOU ARE!" The previous voice softly said "I don't like your attitude, please go back from which you came." Kumiko started to get irritated as she yelled "JUST GIVE ME A HAND HERE GOD DAMN IT!" The place feel silent again.

She didn't like being toyed like this, so she started to pace around. She wasn't sure where she was going but it didn't matter, this dark world seemed nearly endless. She contemplated on what she should do, and then yelled out "JUST SHOW YOURSELF ALREADY!"


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 2, 2011)

*Daisuke Kamiya*

“Captain Kuchiki-sama you can go all out on me anytime.” Daisuke moaned suggestively at her as a few of the squad members snickered. He shot the other members of his squad a glare for laughing; this was between him and Yoko. He wasn’t some class clown looking for approval of the crowd; he was an idiot unseated member of squad six who was flirting with his superior officer and the laughs would not help his cause.

“Now listen Princess Kuchiki I’m not like your herbivore little brother." Daisuke drew his zanpakuto and tapped his blade against hers. 

"I’m a carnivore babe and I bite.”He proceeded to make a horizontal slash at his captain swinging at her with everything he had. He wanted to at least get the opening blow and start the fight on his terms.She was going to kick his ass something fierce but he was going to give it all he had otherwise it wouldn’t be any fun.
---
*Milliardo Merquise*

Milliardo couldn’t help but look wistfully outside the window of his desk outside of the Captain Commander’s office. His official job was liason to Central 46 but his real job was more like slave for the fiercest woman in the history of the Gotei 13. He lamented on how poor his luck. His family thought they did him a favor by getting him a job in the first division, a nice cushy job, but it wasn’t it was just as bad as the front line. Setsuna was a brutal fearsome woman who might be the devil incarnate.

“Milliardo fetch me some tea and stop looking out the window like you’d rather be somewhere else!!! If you don’t then I’ll double your paper work load!!” The voice came from behind a closed door, with the shades closed. Milliardo got to his feet and hurried up in making her tea. Setsuna Vi Britannia was truly a scary woman.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 2, 2011)

*[Yoko Kuchiki]*

She sighed, Daisuke was being annoying like usual. She readied her sword for when he tried to mak a horizontal slash towards her. She motioned her sword to deflect the incoming attack. Then she quickly turned her blade over as she tried to slash at him vertically.

*[Kumiko Hamano/The Path for Shikai Part 4]* 

Once again not a single response from the person who had talked to her earlier. It was frustrating to say the least. She wondered in the darkness and suddenly saw a pink light appear. It was blinding, but tolerable. She slowly stepped forward as she noticed a girl with blue tinted skin. She didn't know who the girl was but the girl spoke "I've shown you who I am, now may you please leave?"


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 2, 2011)

*Yuusuke*

When the fight ended Yuusuke turned to see what was going on with Edge, he thought to land a hand but probably the guy with the big sword would complain or something"*sigh* time to relax" he said and went over the instructor who looked at him all the way until the blond sat just next to him*"Good fight, and now just don´t try to skip training again"*the man said. The red-eyed shinigami turned his face to look at him"Yeah i won´t, today was kind of funny"Yuusuke replied and looked forward again, to keep watching the fight between Edge and Ryuuk, by how things were going probably edge would be the winner but still in a fight nothing was sure unless you were a powerful damn monster.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Mar 2, 2011)

*Bugsy*

Bugsy felt spiritual pressure everywhere around him. "Ahhh... That's the stuff I need." Bugsy smiled curling the bugs that were a part of his face. All the bugs formed together to make him stand up and he began to concentrate on becoming whole. "This bug here and that bug there." His failed attempts at making his body ended very quickly. "Forget it! I need to eat! So hungry." Bugsy moved forward with a cloud of bugs that swarmed forward replacing his legs. "I must colonize somewhere very close."  Bugsy swarmed with delight as he felt the strongest spiritual pressure out there and began to pursue it. "I will be able to become so much stronger, if I use that power as I wish." As his bug body came in closer he could see two humanoid forms fighting each other. "What is this?" His body squealed in pain and he began to back away. "I can easily feed of their reitsu that is pouring off their body from this distance, but it is somehow too pressurized for me to break down. What are these beings?"


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 2, 2011)

Tia Halibel said:


> *[Yoko Kuchiki]*
> 
> She continued to block her brothers attack as a minute passed. She facial features stayed emotionless but inside she felt a bit happy, he had been able to survive this. She slowly turedn to Daisuke as she said "I'm sorry, I don't know what you mean, however-" She lifted up her blade as she continued to say "I can go all out on you right now if you want." A little tint of red sparkled in her eyes after she said this.
> 
> ...





SoulTaker540 said:


> *Daisuke Kamiya*
> 
> ?Captain Kuchiki-sama you can go all out on me anytime.? Daisuke moaned suggestively at her as a few of the squad members snickered. He shot the other members of his squad a glare for laughing; this was between him and Yoko. He wasn?t some class clown looking for approval of the crowd; he was an idiot unseated member of squad six who was flirting with his superior officer and the laughs would not help his cause.
> 
> ...




*Minato*

Minato noticed the minute was up. He was disappointed he didnt get to use any kido but oh well he survived which was something. He then heard a comment from the crowd. "I'm sorry, I don't know what you mean, however-" his sister replied. He looked at Daisuke. "I can go all out on you right now if you want." A little tint of red sparkled in her eyes after she said this. His sister meant something.?Captain Kuchiki-sama you can go all out on me anytime.? Daisuke moaned suggestively at her as a few of the squad members snickered. Minato narrowed his eyes. He hated people like this who thought of women sexually especially his sister. ?Now listen Princess Kuchiki I?m not like your herbivore little brother." "Why you little..." Minato grwoled holding back though. This wasnt Kuchki behavior. He'd show him or his sister might.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 2, 2011)

*Sosuke Shiramoto ~ Speak Your Name to me, My Zanpkutou [2]*

Sosuke rolled out of the way of another onslaught of bats.  They were swarming as a unit, forming shapes and objects which tried to pummel Sosuke into the dust.  He rolled out of the way of another strike, before leaping to the side.  He looked up just in time to roll backwards and avoid being smashed by a giant sledgehammer made up entirely of bats.  When they slammed into the ground they separated and formed four giant arrows, which flew at him at an incredible rate of speed.

Sosuke grit his teeth and jumped, planting his foot on each arrow and leaping off of it.  He rolled to a landing behind the arrows and stood, getting bored of this little game.  "If you're really _my_ Zanpakutou, why are you hiding behind a wall of bats?  Come out and face me like a real man, unless you're afraid of gettin' hurt!"



Tia Halibel said:


> *[Yoko Kuchiki]*
> 
> She heard a large noise and she sighed. She used Sonido and teleported there, to find Vergil. She slowly walked up to him as she said "Was it really necessary to kill all those hollows? They could have been useful to us you know." She looked down the giant cavern as she noticed nothing was there, everything had been obliterated. She looked away with no emotions on her face as she said "At least they didn't feel too much pain before they died." She said this sounding relieved, although she felt bitter inside due to the fact.



Vergil looked over at her words and gave a nod.  "I apologize, Yuu-sama."  He bowed to her.  "I beg your forgiveness."


----------



## Cursed panda (Mar 2, 2011)

Edge and Ryuuk had actually watched Yuusukes whole fight ever since they where at a stand off. But now Yuusuke had retired and Edge knew his fight was about to begin and end. Edge and Ryuuk suddenly stared into each other. It was like their eyes had been doing all the fighting, the tension in the air, the looks of hate. But then everything suddenly changed. Edge ran right toward Ryuuk, throwing him off guard, edge had never launched such a full on attack since this point. Edge sliced once, an uppercut it rang off of Ryuuk's Zanpakuto. Edge quickly flipped the blade in his hand and brought it crashing down. Ryuuk threw his sword up in defense of the giant blade and had to keep it their or else Edge would cut off his head. 

This was the hole in Ryuuk's defense as Edge simply kicked Ryuuk's left foot from beneath him and dropped him. Ryuuk dropped his Zanpakuto which went rolling to the left. Edge smiled and then put his blade to Ryuuk's neck. "Check mate" and then he walked off, as if nothing had happened.

Edge knew he would have to return within an hour but for now he could go ff and be alone. He went back to the tree he had woken up in and laid against it's trunk and thought about the events that had happened so far. "Yuusuke huh? Seems rather strong, although I doubt he could beat my blade.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 2, 2011)

*[Yuu Kameko]*

She closed her eyes as she said "What has happened is in the past now, we just need to keep moving forward. And speaking of which---" She looked over and saw a bug like hollow slowly backing away from them. She confidently said "Wise choice, I wouldn't want to see another death among us." She turned back to Vergil as she said "Never mind this, we should get going." She slowly walked away, but then faced towards the bug like hollow as she said "If you wish you can follow us." She then turned back away as she slowly advanced forward. She needed as many allies as she could have if she wanted her plan to be successful, even if the allies were _weak_.

*[Kumiko Hamano/The Path for Shikai Part 5]*

Kumiko started to get annoyed again as she yelled "I DIDN'T ASK TO SEE YOU! I JUST WANT TO KNOW THE NAME OF MY ZANPAKUTO!" The girl smiled as she said "Good thing for you then, because _I_ am your Zanpakuto spirit." Kumiko smiled as she said "Really, then what's your name?" Her zanpakuto spirit smiled as it said "You'll have to earn my respect before I can tell you." The spirit then raised her sword.


----------



## Ice Dragon (Mar 2, 2011)

*With Gen Maru in Soam Town*

Gen got off the bed and began to unwrap his bandages all the while looking at the device the shinigami had given him. He looked at his reflection in the glass in the window. His wounds had began to heal up already, these were wounds caused by a spiritual being. The hospital couldn't really do anything to heal him, the only reason he was there was because of that bossy paramedic. He put on his clothes sticking his fingers through the holes that were torn in his t-shirt.

"Now I have to go shopping for new work clothes" he said with a sight

He picked up the hollow detector and slipped it in his pocket and peeped out into the hallway

"Dammit Jean is right out there" he said 

He walked over to the window and opened it up

"Looks like I'll have to come visit you another time Eve" he said

He jumped out of the window free falling a few stories he brought out the soul of the building and pushed off it launching himself forward he spun around a street light and slid down it. He dropped to the pavement as a few passersby looked at him walking well clear of him. He did look like bum, with his clothes full of holes. 

"Gen Maru, get back here! There is no way your wounds are healed!!" Jean shouted from above him
"I'm fine!!! I'll see you later!!" he shouted back up 

He ran off down the street before she could get there to drag him back into the hospital. He went to his favorite clothing store and bought a few new sets to t-shirts and pants to work in. He changed his clothes in the store and headed for the agency where he worked. He walked through the front doors ready to get to work when he heard the PA system come alive, he felt his pocket for the hollow finder to see that it was still there. The message was one he didn't expect

"_Gen Maru, please report to the president's office_"

Gen looked directly at the camera that faced the front door and sighed, this would probably be another speech about destruction of public property. People always behaved like he meant to break things when he fought hollows. He made his way toward the president's office praying the hollow alarm in his pocket rang but today wouldn't be his lucky day. He got to the large mahogany doors with the word president engraved in it with gold lettering. He knocked and pushed his way into the room.

"Hey Gen, have a seat. Lets have a quick talk" the president said

The fat balding man dabbed sweat from his forehead with a white handkerchief with a small red emblem in the corner.

"Good Day sir, what is it you wanted to see me about?" Gen said

He took a seat on one of the large cushioned chairs, they the room was covered in mauve suede cloth and drapes and the chairs were no different. A little gaudy for Gen's liking but to each his own.

"I have bad news Gen" he began dabbing his forehead again
"We're going to have to let you go, the money we pay in insurance because of your collateral damage is too high"
"You're the best hunter we have but this is a business" he said 

Gen got up from the chain with smile on his face

"I am going to bury this place" Gen said
"I'm the best hunter in this city and I'm your worse nightmare as competition" 

He turned to walk out the door

"Who you kidding Gen, you can't compete with us" the president said chuckling
"We're the best in the city"
"Correction you WERE the best and that WAS because of me" Gen said over his shoulder before he walked through the door.
"You cocky brat I made you, I'll break you!!" the president said slamming his hands onto his desk
"I think you have that the wrong way around" Gen said stopping in the door way
"I was the one that made this place and now I'm going to break this place" Gen said

With this he walked through the doors, he could hear the president cursing in the back ground but it was done. He cleared out his locked and made his goodbyes. He walked through the front doors of the building what would be the last time

"Goodbye Hollow Hunting Inc. Hello Gen Maru Hunting Inc." he said patting the hollow detector in his pocket.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 2, 2011)

*Sosuke Shiramoto ~ Speak Your Name to me, My Zanpkutou [3]*

Sosuke's words seemed to have more a profound effect than he thought they would.  The swarm of bats froze and hovered.  They parted like a grand door and revealed a strange-looking man.  He was red and had a coat that seemed to be attached to his flesh.  Upon closer inspection one would see that they were wings.  His skin was leathery and red, and seemed to be scaled.  Over his face seemed to be a sort of helm and his chest had a strange black design.



"_You want to know my name?  Prove to me that your ears are worthy_."  He held up a hand and Sosuke's katana appeared in it.  Sosuke looked down.  On his side was a bokutou, a wooden sword.  He smirked and drew it.  "Let's do it, then."


Vergil Sparda

Vergil walked alongside her, his vision trained directly ahead.  "So, Yuu-sama.  Is there anyway I may be of service to you?"  He ignored the presence of the Bug Hollow, not bothering to speak with it.  Not because he believed himself to be above the Hollow's social class, but because he had no real reason to talk to it.


----------



## Chronos (Mar 2, 2011)

*{Chrono Del Azul}
*
A hollow darkness surround a beast like creature... The beast had a sort of mask on it's face, a horrific shape of a dragon's skull, with horns pointing at what seemed another dead beast. A large scaly body with the shape of lizard and what seemed like claws were really this beast arms. Blood ran through those teeth the mask gave out. Every time the beast munched on the almost dead monster in front of it. It seemed that his voiced echoed in a disturbing way. It seemed like many voices were under it. This was something even beyond human comprehension...  What the hell was this thing...? Were was this place...? Who was this thing?

"Chrono Del Azul..."

Said the beast that was being devoured slowly by this thing. He was in agony and pain. His panting was fierce and blood ran across his body. The beast seemed like it was suffering, it seemed like he had, had it's limbs cut off and eaten.

"Be quite. You've already lost. Now stay and let devoured the rest of you. I am rather hungry and I don't like to talk with my food."

The beast called Chrono Del Azul said. Dull and tired. This is what could be told of the tone of this voice. He seemed like he didn't feel much mercy for the suffering beast in front of him. He, nonchalantly, devoured the beast piece by piece as it carefully chewed on the beast flesh.

"You traitor! We were suppose to work together to get stronger! Not kill each other!"

"Life is full of betrayal. Just putting your trust on another hollow just shows how weak you are. You had you chance of gaining the power you so desired. But ultimately..."

It got closer as it stopped on the defenseless beast chest. It's mask like face opened slightly revealing a blue fire coming swarming around the inside of it's mouth.

".. You failed..."

It shot a stream of fire at the down enemy. The fire soon engulfed him and left him dead were the lay. The beast, Chrono Del Azul, Kept on dinning on it's flesh.

"Now... Like I said. Be quiet. I don't like talking with my food."


----------



## Olivia (Mar 2, 2011)

*[Kumiko Hamano/The Path for Shikai Part 6]*

Kumiko started to hold up her sword, however she wasn't very adept at using it. Her hand started to lightly shake as the Zanpakuto spirit came charging in. Kumiko barley had time to deflect the attack, and she didn't escape unscathed either. A small scratch appeared on her cheek and it started to bleed. She held her hand up to it and looked at the blood which was now on her hand. She slammed her teeth together as she looked on at the spirit in front of her as she said "I don't care how much better you are than me at sword fighting, I'll beat you no matter what." The spirit softly said "How ridiculous."

*[Yuu Kameko]*

She stopped walking forward as she said "No... for right now I need you by my side. I already have a hollow in the human world doing the task that I needed done. Once that's finished we can start moving as well." She then started to walk again as she said "For right now though, why don't we start rebuilding that old structure here, what was it called? Oh yeah that's right, Las Noches."


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 2, 2011)

*Yuusuke*

He saw the end of the fight between Edge and Ryuuk, the way he won was nothing special but that only meant that he was rather strong, looking around he saw how his comrades of the eleventh division were already starting to get up and leave the place, apparently they would have one or two hours to rest"I still wonder why did he has that huge sword"he asked to himself taking his chin to think a little about it but his thoughts were interrupted by the instructor*"Hey Yuusuke you can rest now"*the older man said at the red-eyed"Yeah...hmmm...oldman, do you know why his sword was that big?"he said obviously talking about Edge´s zanpakuto.

*"That was the representation of his soul, Edge has a big amount of Reiatsu and a strong soul so his sword is really big"*the guy explained but it just brought a new question"Then why is it that my zanpakuto is smaller when I have a big amount of reiatsu too?"the blond asked this time, the man was the one taking his chin now*"I don´t know at all, probably you have more control over it or your Zanpakuto is something special, that´s something that only you could know"*he said and began to walk in the opposite direction but before leaving he turned to see Yuusuke again*"I bet you want to become stronger"*he said as the young shinigami just nodded*"therefore I believe you should try to know your zanpakuto and try to get your shikai by going to your inner world no to go inside your own soul , that´s the only way to be stronger"*he said and left.

The blond stayed some seconds thinking about it"Shikai, uh?".


----------



## Cursed panda (Mar 2, 2011)

*The story of Fate Part 1*

Edge now at the tree decided it was time to try and learn his Zanpakuto's name. Edge climbed into the spot in the tree of which he fell asleep and set his Zanpakuto right in front of him stabbed into the tree. He cleared his mine and stared right at his sword, he heard nothing but then suddenly seemed to be sucked into a vortex. He was in the same spot in reality but now he was in his Zanpakuto's world. 

He looked around and saw nothing but a purple felt chair in the middle of the room, it was turned from him so he wasn't able to see who was in it. He said nothing but neither did the man in the chair. they just sat in silence. Finally the man spoke to him "Edge you have not asked me who I am or even my name?"

Edge looked at the chair, it didn't turn it just sat there mysteriously. He felt like it was calling to him though, challenging him even. "Thats your decision to tell me, I have no control over you actions, and honestly asking is not my style." Edge replied slowly, well thought out.

The chair suddenly vanished but apparently the spirit vanished with it. Suddenly Edge heard a loud booming voice from all sides. "Edge, you and I are one of the same, silent, cold deadly. Edge I want to see what you can do, and then we can meet."


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 2, 2011)

*Sosuke Shiramoto ~ Speak Your Name to me, My Zanpkutou [4]*

Sosuke ducked under a swipe to his throat before raising his bokuto to jab his Zanpakutou in the stomach.  However, his Zanpakutou dashed back, far out of his reach.  It raised a hand lazily and vanished, his hand appearing barely a centimeter away from Sosuke's face.  "_Had this been a Cero...  You would be dead- ugh_!"  He looked down to see the bokutopressed up against his skin.  Sosuke had attacked him.  Sosuke brought up the wooden sword for another attack when he vanished, appearing behind him and kicking him hard in the back, sending him flying.

Sosuke rolled to his feet when he landed and pointed a hand at the Spirit of his Sword.  "Ye lord! Mask of blood and flesh, all creation, flutter of wings, ye who bears the name of Man! Inferno and pandemonium, the sea barrier surges, march on to the south!  Hado #31!  Shakkaho!"  The red blast of kidou flew out of his palm and rocketed toward the Spirit.  "_Ha!  As if that would even be effective_!" He cut down the attack with a one-handed sword swing and used his free hand to catch the blade of the bokuto when Sosuke tried to sneak attack him.  He threw the boy across the inner realm.  "_You're weak_."


Vergil Sparda

Vergil was immensly pleased to know Yuu-sama needed him at her side, but his face didn't show that.  He was as calm and stoic as ever.  He looked up when she mentioned rebuilding Las Noches, the Palace built long ago in Hueco Mundo.  He nodded and looked over at Yuu.  "As you wish, milady."


----------



## Chronos (Mar 2, 2011)

*{Chrono Del Azul}*

As he numbed on the last chewable piece of flesh the monster had, he looked up at the sky. An empty, dark sky, only the half of the moon was covered by it. The took out his wing and stretched them to their limit. Looking down on the gnawed remains of the hollow he had just devoured, he said.

"Why did it all had to come to this...?"

His deep voice echoed around his mask like cranium. The dragon like mask didn't even bother to move, words came out like any normal. But the mask didn't budge. He was talking out loud, though no matter what he did it didn't move. It only opened to create that blue fire attack. 

"I've completely lost track of time... Why am I here? In this... world. Hueco Mundo..."

He pondered at he started flapping his wings slowly, increasing speed soon after taking of into the air and flying around aimlessly. Without a specific goal, juts flying around for its next target.

"Last thing I remember is... Ah, yes. I was killed by my suppose best friend. Typical how humans work. Betrayal is every where it seems. Honor mean little now."

He flew throughout the sky endlessly. For what seemed like minutes to him were atually hours. He was lost in his memories of where he was alive. He couldn't quite remember all of it. Though a large amount of anger ran through him as he though about it.  Though his expressions said that he was affected by nothing.

"I remember... My sister being raped by my best friend an neighbor. Three month trying to solve what seem an endless case. Soon after, when I found who was my sisters murderer. I went and confronted him... he thought things through though and shot me right there while we were talking. He confessed to what he did though my life was the prize for my foolishness."

He continued, he soon landed as his wings were tired from all the flying. He stood up in two lags and continued down what seemed like a desert. It colorless sand and it's dark skies. Its sorta like the books he read bout Limbo. No one suffers, though the men and women who are trapped in this location are forever mourning because their soul are lost and they will never find peace. The true peace.

As he continued to walk around this endless, empty, soundless desert. His thoughts of when he was alive still pulsed inside him.

"Is he still alive? Or dead? I want him alive... I want to show the bastard what it mean to mess with me. You won't just get away with everything..."


----------



## PervySageSensei (Mar 2, 2011)

Tia Halibel said:


> *[Yuu Kameko]*
> 
> She stopped walking forward as she said "No... for right now I need you by my side. I already have a hollow in the human world doing the task that I needed done. Once that's finished we can start moving as well." She then started to walk again as she said "For right now though, why don't we start rebuilding that old structure here, what was it called? Oh yeah that's right, Las Noches."



*Bugsy*

When Bugsy was slowly backing away and suddenly stopped. He heard her words and couldn't move. As if it were divine words spoken from a deity. Bugsy thought to himself, what is she? He studied her from head to toe. Seeing what makes her different from him. She is a hollow, isn't she? She stopped the fight between the two of them and began to walk away. Bugsy was surprised to see this. Why didn't she continue fighting with the other. Is it not a struggle for dominance or power? The whole time Bugsy was trying to break down the reitsu pressure she exerted so freely. It must be impossible to even break down this power. She began to walk forward again and spun back around. She spoke again and Bugsy was enthralled with every word she spoke. "Why not. I'll be under your wing won't I?" The bugs that made up his body buzzed and began to fly around in a circle motion from his feet up. "I'll begin the task that you want done." Bugsy's bugs came apart from his body completely and flew away towards the building in the distance.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 2, 2011)

*[Kumiko Hamano/The Path for Shikai Part 7]*

She looked straight at the spirit as she said "If you really are my Zanpakuto spirit then I shouldn't be using my sword- she then sheathed her sword as she continued -Because that'd mean I have to rely on _your_ power to defeat _you_, which will not happen in normal matches." The Zanpakuto spirit looked bored, not moving as Kumiko quickly put a hand in front of her as she made a few kanji and said "Disintegrate, you black dog of Rondanini!! Look upon yourself with horror and then claw out your own throat! Bakudo Number 9: Geki!" Suddenly a red aura wrapped around the zanpakuto spirit, although she still looked like nothing was happening.

*[Yuu Kameko]*

She continued to walk forward as she looked at the ruins up ahead. Massive blocks of cement and concrete were just laying around, mostly covered in the massive sand from this desert. She sighed, she wasn't exactly sure how she'd rebuild this place but she needed to if she wanted a head quarters. Yuu looked over to Vergil as she said "This place use to be gigantic, at least according to the legends. I have no idea how they built it, but we'll try to imitate it. New one, can you start gathering what is left of this place that's buried under the sand?" She then drew her sword as she waved it parallel to the ground in the air in front of her.


----------



## animelover88 (Mar 2, 2011)

*blake-sama my Zanpkutou part 2*

flames where all around him, he was scared this time he can feel something out there in that sea of flames. he body was shaking but he reached for his sword and held it infront of himself, waiting for something to jump out at him. why are you scared, all you have to do is say my name. he would stared out into the flames, what is your name. he waited for a voice but nobody answered, he would reach out to touch the flames when he woke.  

he stared from where he way laying and ran his finger's through his hair, he was sweating and there where burn marks on his palms. he would get up slowly and walk out of his room, paying no mind the the other people in the barracks. i need to get out of here, and get some sparring done before i go nuts in there.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 2, 2011)

*Yuusuke - Get the Shikai! provoke the chaos?  pt. 1*

The blond-haired shinigami was walking around the seireitei, his look showing clearly that he was spacing out trying to discover a way to get his Shikai, apparently getting it was a must to rank up. He barely remembers what was told to him when he was at the academy for shinigamis, there was something about called Jinzen where you could meet your Zanpakuto´s spirit but by what her remembers the instructor said that most of Zanpakutos would be reluctant to give their name as if it were nothing "Man, this is confusing"he said and rubbed the back of his head while walking towards a forest area, which other place would be perfect for a training like that?.

After some minutes walking he found a place that seemed to be hid between some trees that were surrounding a free area, some bushes covering it as well as if it were a special place for a little event. The boy smiled as he walked over the center of the area and the sat, the sword in its sheath while being held in Yusuke´s right hand"good, let´s do this Jinzen stuff..."he said and sat in the middle of the place, his legs crossed "Time for you and me to meet face to face, buddy"closing his eyes and starting to meditate.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 2, 2011)

*[Kumiko Hamano/The Path for Shikai Part 8]*

The Zanpakuto spirit smirked as she said "Do you think you can contain me in a Kido this weak?" The zanpakuto spirit then started to resist, and Kumiko wasn't sure how long it'd hold. She started to back up, she needed to think of a new plan. However it was to late, her zanpakuto spirit burst out of the Kido and she charged straight at Kumiko with her sword about to slash her down. Kumiko barley said as she pointed towards her zanpakuto spirit "Hado Number 1: Thrust!" A small blue blast blasted from Kumiko's finger tip as it hit her zanpakuto spirit, pushing her back a few feet.


----------



## Ice Dragon (Mar 2, 2011)

*Hattori Hanzo, The best Peeping Tom in all of Seireitei*

Hattori crept along a roof top in Sereitei as silently as he could, the sun beat down on his back but he paid that no mind. He looked over the edge of the roof strait through a window. He giggled slightly as a drop of blood dripped down his face. He was peeping directly into the bath of the female barracks of the 6th division. 

"This is much better than that stupid meeting" he said with a smile
"Hattori...what are you doing?" 
"Oh Oh" he said slipping
"What was that?" one of the women in the bath said
"Is someone on the roof?" another asked

Hattori fell off the roof flipping and landing on his feet as he dropped to the street. Just as he landed the door burst open several women with towels wrapped around them burst through the front door and saw him standing there.

"It's that brat from the second division again" one of them shouted
"Hiiiii" he said waving to them 

One of them threw a bath jug at him he dodged it easily as it crashed to the cobblestone.

"Sorry ladies, but I have a pressing meeting to attend to!"

He ran off but they followed him there weren't many that knew the street of seireitei like Hattori. The entire place was his play ground, he ducked into alley ways and jumped on top roofs easily leaving his pursuers behind. He stopped to hide in the dark part of an alley. He giggled to himself as he watched the angry mob of women run past.

"One day you're going to peek at the wrong person and someone is going to kill you" a voice from over his head said
"Damm how did you find me?" Hattori said

He turned around and looked up at a dark skinned woman stooping on the roof behind him looking down at him. 

"Well Hiroichi-sama, as always it was nice but gotta go!" he said looking at her with his trade mark smile

He used shunpo to disappear from the spot but he ended up in the woman's hands. She held him by the back of his uniform and lifted him up so that he was eye level with her.

"No you don't" she said looking at him
"How are you doing with your zanpakuto's spirit?" 
"It's coming along" he said still smiling
"You're lying" she said pounding him on his head with her closed fist

He didn't make a noise, he simply rubbed his head

"I'll do some Jinzin meditation after the meeting with the squad capitan" he said still smiling
"You aren't going to any meeting, that woman is a disgrace to the second division" Hiroichi said
"You will come with me and do some Jinzin meditation now, you will not move until you learn your zanpakuto's name" she said sternly
"I'm in charge of you, I took you in because I saw great talent in you. Talent that far surpasses peeping..." she said in a motherly tone
"I'm sorry Hiroichi-sama" he said the smile on his face didn't change though

She she sighed as she slung him over her shoulder still holding on to the back of his uniform, in almost no time at all they were in the dojo of the Shihoin house hold.

"Now sit and concentrate" Hiroichi said sternly

Hattori pulled his zanpakuto free of it's sheath and placed one tanto on each leg placing his palms on is knees and closed his eyes. When he opened them back he was in a forest. It was dark but he could still see.

"I guess this is zanpakuto world" he said looking around
"Well from what Hiroichi-sama told me I have to go find my spirit" 

He jumped up into one of the larger trees and climbed to the top, the forest seemed to span the entire world.

"I guess this is like mega hide and seek" he said with his trademark grin
"I won't lose"


----------



## PervySageSensei (Mar 2, 2011)

Tia Halibel said:


> *[Yuu Kameko]*
> 
> She continued to walk forward as she looked at the ruins up ahead. Massive blocks of cement and concrete were just laying around, mostly covered in the massive sand from this desert. She sighed, she wasn't exactly sure how she'd rebuild this place but she needed to if she wanted a head quarters. Yuu looked over to Vergil as she said "This place use to be gigantic, at least according to the legends. I have no idea how they built it, but we'll try to imitate it. New one, can you start gathering what is left of this place that's buried under the sand?" She then drew her sword as she waved it parallel to the ground in the air in front of her.



*Bugsy*

Bugsy was flying up in the air when he heard her words and each and every bug of his body buzzed. The buzzes were made out into words. "Of course." Bugsy flew down and swirled around the sand. The sand flew into the air and uncovered the stones and pieces that held the building together. Bugsy flew across the expanse of the wall and only covered a few feet and stopped. "It seems that the stone is made up of reitsu. I can break it down and rebuild it back onto the structure if you wish?" The rest of Bugsy flew around and began to uncover the stones close by to him. Only his face stood in the air floating waiting for his new master's words.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 2, 2011)

*Yuusuke - Get the Shikai! Provoke the chaos? pt.2*

"geez, this s more difficult than what I thought" Yuusuke said still in the middle of the forest, he has been some minutes with his eyes closed, trying to concentrate while his sword was in front of him but nothing was happening. He slowly opened his eyes and took his zanpakuto again "would it be that I should be in contact with it?"then putting it on his crossed legs he closed his eyes once again, trying to feel the minor change in his zanpakuto or in himself. Suddenly he began to emit his reiatsu unconsciously, usually it happens all the time, his reiatsu is really big and he wastes it without knowing but this time was different, the reiatsu wrapped around his body as a silhouette.     

His mind went black for an instant as he felt his head spinning. A weird feeling, a combination of anxiety, excitement and curiosity was inside him. When the red-eyed opened his eyes, he found himself lying on the ground, looking up he was able to see a deep blue sky, it was really relaxing but when he sat and looked around he found something similar to a city of the human world where he used to live some years ago but what surprised him even more was that most of the buildings were kind of destroyed and the place was like a ghost town, kind of creepy certainly."Where is this? The sky is really beautiful and relaxing but the city looks creepy and boring".


----------



## Olivia (Mar 3, 2011)

*[Kumiko Hamano/The Path for Shikai Part 9]*

The Zanpakuto spirit looked at her like nothing had happened, and then said "If that's all you've got then I'm afraid your finished." The zanpakuto spirit quickly charged at Kumiko, with her dodging to the left, and catching the sword. She held onto it as hard as she could and placed her right hand infront of her chest. She quietly said "Hado Number 4: Byakurai." Suddenly a flash of white lightning flashed from her hand and went straight through her zanpakuto spirit's shoulder.

*[Yuu Kameko]*

She looked at the hollow as she said "Do what you need to do to rebuild this place, I don't mind anything, as long as you don't get in my way." She then continued to wave her zanpakuto in the air as reitsu started to build up, and a wall started to form. She didn't show any sign of distress, but she wasn't sure how much she could build on reitsu alone before wearing out, even she had a limit, and she knew she couldn't build the entire fortress alone.


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 3, 2011)

*Rika Amane*

Rika walked down the suburban street, heading home, her school bag thrown over her shoulder and still in her school uniform. Behind her was a massive cityscape, with the entire area surrounded by a great wall outstretching into the distance.

"Soam Town. As long as I can remember we've had those walls to protect us from the "outsiders". My name is Rika Amane. Unlike some people I know, I've been able to see the spirits of the departed my whole life. People like me are valued in this city." She walked past two ghosts of elderly men chatting with each other. _"Good day, Rika,"_ one of the ghosts said as he tipped his hat to the girl. Rika simply waved as she continued on her way. 

"Oi, Rika!" Rika turned around to see her bubbly friend Yui. She was shorter than Rika, and had light brown hair in two pigtails. "Oh, hi Yui." 

"I'm glad I caught you." Yui quickly pulled something out of her backpack. It was a video game. "Here. I'm sorry if I kept it too long." Rika took the game and placed it in her bag. She patted Yui on the head and smiled. "Don't worry about it. Listen, I've really got to get home to get dinner ready for my brother. I'll see you tomorrow okay?" She continued on her way, leaving Yui with sparkling eyes. _"She's so cool!"_

Rika finally made it to her house and opened the front door. "I'm home." To her surprise, she was met with a cloud of smoke. "What the..."

"Sorry sis. I tried to make dinner myself and I fell asleep."

"What? Shota?" The smoke started to clear as a few windows were opened up. Shota, Rika's younger brother of twelve, was a petite boy, with dark hair and blue eyes like his sister. Rika smiled and placed her bag down in the corner. She rolled up her sleeves walked into the kitchen. "It's fine. I'll fix dinner. Where's dad?"

"He's in his study or something." Rika and Shota's father was an architect for the city, helping in it's design.

"Well, let him work until dinner's ready."


----------



## Ice Dragon (Mar 3, 2011)

*Hattori, Mega hide and seek*

Hattori ran and jumped through the trees for what seemed like hours with no sign of anyone or anything. He dropped down out of the tree and landed on the ground.

"I know your're out thereeeeee" Hattori shouted

He began to walk on the ground as searching from the tree tops wasn't at all productive. He looked for any traces of anything other than himself but found nothing. Suddenly he heard a noise. A humongous boar charged out of the bush with it's tusks low to the ground. It was the biggest boar Hattori had ever seen. He turned to face it and stepped until a tree was right behind him. The boar barelled into him and he grabbed it's tusks pulling himself up onto the back of the creature. It slammed into the tree that Hattori had positioned himself in front of and disappeared in a puff of smoke.

"So now we're playing tag?" he shouted
"I'm it I suppose" 
"Leave here noowwwww" one voice said
"Youuuu are not readyyyyyyy" another voice hissed
"Sorry but I can't leave until I find out my spirit's name or else I'll get in trouble with Hiroichi-sama" 

Hattori said he tried to hear where the voice came from but it seemed to come from everywhere at once.

"I'm coming for you!" Hattori shouted with a smile before dashing off where the boar had burst from the bushes.

*With Ave and The Shinigami*

Ave and the Shinigami were almost face to face pushing each other, he was much stronger than he looked Ave didn't expect him to be able to match her strength based on his size. They were evenly matched in strength something had to give, Ave flapped her wings at him a cloud of hot cinders burst forth distracting him. She pushed him off and slashed him across his chest with a fiery slash. He staggered back and cursed silently under his breath, Ave didn't give him much time thought she jumped in the air and flapped her wings giving her self a boost of speed and slashed at him. He side stepped and slashed off her wing making he slam into the ground and roll to a stop. She was howling in pain, the separated wing fell to the floor and exploded into flames burning to ash in a matter of seconds. She got to her feet and the wing slowly began to grow back.

"I can regenerate a wing" she said trying to keep the pain out of her voice
"Lets see how you do if I cut off a piece of you" she said angrily

She swung her swords downward and the shinigami put up his sword to block but her both swords turned to red flames and passed strait over the sword flaring up in the shinigami's face. Ave didn't expect that to happen but she took advantage of it and slashed the shinigami across his stomach and chest with her sharp talons. The attack against the undefended Shinigami was  bad he was knocked off his feet in an erupting of blood.

"One down, nine more to go" Eve said breathing hard


----------



## Olivia (Mar 3, 2011)

*[Kumiko Hamano/The Path for Shikai Part 10]*

She smiled as she said "How was that." The Zanpakuto spirit backed up holding what use to be her shoulder. She calmly stated "Fine, you got me. I'll tell you my name." Kumiko smiled happily as she started to say "Really, you really will?!" The Zanpakuto spirit sighed as she said "Yes... my name is Chikako." Kumiko pondered the name for a moment as she quietly said to herself "Chikako..." She smiled as she gave her zanpakuto spirit a big hug, which now her shoulder had been healed somehow. She smiled as she said "Thank you so much." Chikako couldn't help but smile as she said "There, I've told you what you want to know, so leave." Kumiko laughed happily saying"No problem." She closed her eyes and the reopened them, looking around, noticing she was sitting on a green patch of grass.


----------



## Ice Dragon (Mar 3, 2011)

*With Hattori in The Never Ending Forest*

Hattori walked and walked but nothing happened he wanted to get out of this stupid place and go do something fun. 

"Come on spirit, you gotta help me out here" he shouted
"Aren't we supposed to be friends?" he said

He sat down and leaned back on a tree, he wasn't tired even with all the running around he was doing.

"*Frriendsssssss? We are not friendssssssss*" a voice hissed
"*You don't belong in hereeeeeeee*" another one said
"I know right, there is nothing to do here!" he shouted
"Lets make a deal"
"I don't wanna be here anymore than you want me here!" he shouted
"The faster I find out your names is the faster I'll be gone" he said

There was silence he still had his trademark smile on his face, even though he was getting annoyed. 

"I could be stuck in here forever" he said in his head
"Hiroichi-sama will kill me"

*With Ave in the Human World*

She sat in her lair looking at the Shinigami she had used her feather swords to hang him on the wall by pounding the swords through his hands and feet. The shinigami was too weak to speak he was barely alive. She has found out all she needed to know from him. She wasn't sure how much of it was accurate, the pain and blood loss had made him partially delirious. From the information he had given her it would only be a few days before a shinigami came looking for him if he didn't report in. She checked every night but found nothing, eventually she got a feeling a lot of the same kind of spiritual signatures of the shinigami. They would be able to find him there, she escaped her lair quickly and hid on a roof top. To her amazement there were several shinigami, one of them wore the same uniform that the captured one wore but the other ten of them wore white and blue clothes. She completely masked her reiatsu.

"_Now class everyone stay up here_" the one in the black said
"_Keep on the look out Shin there may be hollows, I shouldn't have brought you guys here but I wanted you to see what the human world was like_" 

The man kicked pulled up the door and jumped down into the hole, the others had much weaker reiatsus than him and they were chatting amongst themselves not paying attention. 

"This is my chance to get them all in one fell swoop" Ave said excitedly

She jumped into the air and ripped off her cloak, a few realized what was happening and reached for their swords but the majority of them were frozen in fair.

"*Fire Quill Storm*" she gambled almost all her entire reiatsu stores on the attack

Feathers rained down on the group they were so close together that may of them were impaled by the flaming feathers. She followed up by diving toward them She pulled feathers from her back with both her hands and feet and dove into the crowd hacking and slashing.

"_Noooooooo_" she heard a voice scream from behind her

She turned just in time to block an attack with her two swords

"_What did you do to my students!!_" the shinigami screamed more in greif than rage
"You brought untrained soldiers on to the battlefield" Ave said

That statement seemed to hit him hard she felt him lost focus and she pushed him off with the last of her strength. He stumbled back and tripped over one of the moaning bodies of the shinigami academy students he fell backwards right into the midst of the slaughter. The shinigami seemed to be overcome with grief he got to his feet looking around at all of the bleeding and burnt bodied

"_I'm so sorry everyone, I'm so sorry_"

His sword clattered to the ground as he dropped to his knees. Ave didn't have a spec of remorse for the death god. She rushed him and stuck both her swords into his chest. He was pushed over by the force of her attack and fell backwards his eyes beginning to get glassy.

Suddenly a garganta opened behind her with some familiar scenery, it was Hueco Mundo. She began to gather up the bodies of the students and throw them unceremoniously through the black rip in the air. She went down into the cellar to find her first captive missing. She didn't pay it any mind though she jumped through the garganta and it closed up behind her. She saw Yuu and some other hollows she didn't know. Yuu had already known of course that she was there.

"I have brought you eleven shinigami, they are mostly alive" Ave said
"I have a single request, all I ask is that I can consume one of them"


----------



## PervySageSensei (Mar 3, 2011)

Tia Halibel said:


> *[Yuu Kameko]*
> 
> She looked at the hollow as she said "Do what you need to do to rebuild this place, I don't mind anything, as long as you don't get in my way." She then continued to wave her zanpakuto in the air as reitsu started to build up, and a wall started to form. She didn't show any sign of distress, but she wasn't sure how much she could build on reitsu alone before wearing out, even she had a limit, and she knew she couldn't build the entire fortress alone.



*Bugsy*

Bugsy floated in the air for a few seconds and buzzed away back into the free moving form of bugs. A few very small hollow walked up from the sand and Bugsy had already sensed them. Five bugs each on the very small hollow that were just about. Each were knocked unconscious and Bugsy began making a hive in front of the structure. It began to produce more bugs adding to Bugsy's speed of rebuilding. Those bugs swarmed the stones that were uncovered and laid out. Even the very tiny pieces were broke back down and built back up in the order they were placed. Each and every piece were being replaced by this method. Bugsy felt some sort of power being used and he just happened to look over at his new leader. Hmm, she must really want this place. I wonder what it can really be. The hive had already begun to make twice as many bugs that his body was made of. Hmm, what a tedious task to complete.... But it seems to need to be done. Bugsy turned his attention to the very large slabs and swarmed them with his bugs. Every bug latched onto the the boulders. They used their legs to touch the slab and siphon out the reitsu which only made them able to grab pieces of the stone. They were then transported the original structure and were placed together, piece by piece. Bugsy noticed the walls and busted up areas. "There must of been many fights here for this to happen."


----------



## Ice Dragon (Mar 3, 2011)

*With Hattori in The Never Ending Forest.*

Hattori was ready to give up the forest was never ending and he had no clue what he was looking for he just stopped and sat down and crossed his legs.

"That's it" he said calmly
"If you want me out of this place you're going to have to kick me out yourself"

He closed his eyes and began to concentrate

"I'm not leaving until you face meeeee" Hattori said trying to emulate the way the voices sounded

He sat there for a while relaxing it was no use running around he was not in control here. Hattori opened his eyes and a pair of huge snakes were coiled in front of him. One of them was black with gold markings and the other was gold with black markings. 

"Finally you show yourself, I knew there were two of you" Hattori said

The snakes look surprised

"*How did you knowwww that?*" One of them asked
"Because you have different voices" Hattori said plainly 
"Now tell me what your names are" 

*Soam Town with Gen*

Gen walked into one of the largest buildings in Soam Town, The Department of Hollow control. This was where hollow hunters that weren't attached to an agency found work. They city didn't pay as well as the agencies though but they still paid well. Gen wasn't here for a city job though, he had other plans.
He had called and arranged a meeting with the man in charge of this department. A lot of people knew who he was no one got rid of more hollows than him. As soon as the secretary saw him arrive she got to her feet, 

"_This way Mr. Maru_" she said ushering him toward a door

He thanked her and walked into what was easily the nicest room he had ever seen. There was glass everywhere and everything seemed to shine.

"Ahh, Mr. Maru" the man behind the chair said getting to his feet

He offered his hand to Gen who took it and they shook each other's hand

"When my assistant tells me "The White Knight" wants to have a meeting with me all I can do is clear my calender" he said with a chuckle
"I also hear you are out of work" the man said 

The city had been trying to get Gen on the anti hollow taskforce for a long time but he constantly turned them down

"All right, I'll lay out my plan for you" Gen said confidently 
"Currently the government pays a fee to the agencies that assist with hollow hunting. We both know the Anti-Hollow Taskforce don't leave the inner city"
"Each agency has an quarter of the city that it operates in primarily so that they can respond to hollows as quickly as they can"
"They still depend on specialists on patrol to do this"
"I have a device given to my by a shinigami that will alert me when a hollow appears in the city by what ever means"

The man perked up at the sound of the device

"I've had a look at it and it's purely spiritual there is no mechanics involved" Gen said 
"I would have loved to give a copy of the device to all of the agencies but the fact is that can't happen"
"This is my proposition to you"
"The city supplies me with a small space to work out of in the inner city. I don't need much just a building with a few rooms even the floor of the building will do"
"I will be working directly under you therefore employed by the government"
"I am the best hollow hunter in this city and with this device and the proper location I can get to the scene of most hollow activity before the other agencies."
"I will work for 75% of what you pay them per incident"
"How does that sound?" Gen asked

The man looked like he had just stumbled upon a pot of gold at the end of the rainbow.

"I'd say it sounds too good to be true" he said with smile
"I will tell you what, I can't make a decision like this without talking to a few other departments first" he said
"Let's do it like this, the deal we talked about we do that for two months for a start. I'm your boss, I supply the space you wanted, I pay you the fee we discussed"
"If it's working out and we both feel comfortable with the arrangement we'll make a longer contract where the government will be involved" he said

Gen smiled 

"One thing though, why are you doing this out of your own pocket?"
"There's going to be an election eventually" the man said with a smile that almost reached the corners of his face
"This man started one of the most successful hunting agencies out of his own pocket, this man is looking out for you and looking out for the city"
"I can see it now"

Gen didn't care much about what his new business partner's alteroir motives were. All that was important to him was that he was going to be able to fight hollows the way he wanted to fight hollows


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 3, 2011)

*Daisuke Kamiya
*
Daisuke cursed loudly as Yoko was able to very deftly evade his opening strike and then return the favor with one of her own. However Daisuke more or less knew it was coming the fact it was an up down swing gave him just time to react as he got down to one knee and turned his blade to the flat side. He used his other hand for leverage as he sword came down on him, they were in stalemate for the moment. 

"Do you remember the first time we met? When you released your zanpakuto and used your shikai form. It's a moment that stuck with me for a long time, the moment you stole this street rat's heart. I don't know if I'm head over heels for you or your zanpakuto. I want to see it again so show me!!!" Daisuke jumped backward with his legs spread eagle so as to evade Yoko's sword, he then proceeded to spin around on his back with his legs in the air ala a breakdancer. But the complexity of the move didn't end there as he was using his rotation to spin his sword as well hooking it around his geta sandal to become like a helicopter of spinning dancing destruction. This was his style Champuru Kendo at work, it was wild and erratic but it could really surprise you with all of the tricks in it's bag. He wanted to see the woman that inspired him down this path in all of her glory so to speak. He wanted to stake his claim as the "Denkou Ouji", however he didn't have a shikai himself. He didn't even know if it could use lightning!


----------



## Ice Dragon (Mar 3, 2011)

*Hattori and The Snakes*

"So tell me what your names are" Hattori said with his trade mark smile
"*It's not ssssssoooo easssssssy*" one of the snakes said
"It is easy, you're just making it hard" Hattori said

He looked directly into the snake's eyes

"Look, you're part of me right?" he said
"Way I see it right now you're cooped up, I know you wanna come out and have fun because I would wanna come out and have fun"
"*We're not like youuuuuuu*" the snake said sounding angry
"*We're like usssssssss*"

Hattori got to his feet

"Fair enough then, sorry I insulted you" 

His voice nor his face pointed to him being sorry but that was the problem with all of his apologies. He was about to get serious, again his face didn't point to this but once the apologies came out his mood had changed.

"Since I can't leave until I find out your names and you don't want to tell me your names"
"I guess I'll just have to beat it out of you" Hattori said

With that one of the snakes began to laugh and lunged at him.

*Soam Town with Gen*

Gen walked down the street headed toward his house one of his dreams had come true today.

"Maybe I'll go visit Eve" he said

Since he was officially employed for another few days he was working freelance for now. He patted his pocket and the hollow detector in it. He made his way toward the hospital a place he was all to familiar with. He walked through the doors and strait up the the front desk. It didn't take much to find out where Eve was. He made his way there and saw her lying in a bed staring out the window as if in a trance

"Hey Eveeee" he said walking over to her

It was as if she didn't hear him though

"What's crackalackin?" he said

That always made her smile but he didn't even get a response from her, a hand grabbed him by the back of his shirt and pulled him out of the room into the corridor

"What are you doing idiot?" Jean asked
"Heyyy, I'm not doing anything. I just came to visit my friend and tell her the good news" Gen said
"Good news?" Jean said
"She found out she is never going to walk again, I don't think she cares about what your good news is" Jean said

A feeling of dread washed over Gen and his feet gave out on him, the only thing that kept him standing was Jean holding him and the wall behind him

"This is my fault" he said shaking his head
"I shouldn't have stopped to help that woman, I should have been faster"


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 3, 2011)

*Sosuke Shiramoto ~ Speak Your Name to me, My Zanpkutou [5]*

Sosuke cursed under his breath and dodged another onslaught.  The Spirit of his Zanpakutou had spread his wings and taken flight and had begun raining down swarms of bats and ceros upon him.  But that was the troubling part.  Not because he was powerful, but because he didn't make any sense to Sosuke.  _How can a zanpakutou utilize the Cero?  That's a Hollow technique.  Him using it doesn't make any sense.  Fuck it, I'll just have to keep fighting and find a way to beat this guy.  He isn't making it easy, though._

Another Cero rained down on him and he rolled out of the way before raising his hand.  "Ye lord!-"  "_I won't let you perform another spirit chant!  Cero_!"  Another blast crashed toward him, but he managed to dodge it, but just barely.  He smirked and rose his hand.  "Shakkaho!"  A smaller version of the blast rocketed from his palm, weakened by the lack of a spirit chant.  But as soon as that one was fired he began the chant for another, firing a stronger Shakkaho toward his Zanpakutou Spirit.  The man smirked and batted the first Shakkaho away with the back of his hand, but that left his chest open.  Sosuke was anticipating blowing him out of the sky, but in an instant he vanished.

He appeared directly in front of Sosuke and swung downward with the sword.  Sosuke just barely managed to roll out of the way, raising in time to see the Spirit's foot connect with his chest and send him flying.  He hit the ground and rolled backward, standing up.  _Dammit!_

This was not going the way he had wanted.



Vergil Sparda
- NPC Arrancar, Hueco Mundo

Vergil looked sideways over at Yuu-sama.  She was using her reiatsu to rebuild Las Noches.  Yuu was incredibly powerful, but he knew she wouldn't be able to handle all of Las Noches without help.  He wasn't sure if he could perform the ability she was.  He knew her resurrecion command was "Write," was she 'writing' the walls back into existence?  He decided to help the only way he knew how.  He gently placed a hand on her shoulder and began to feed his Reiatsu into her.  His reserves weren't as large as hers, but they weren't small.  They were fairly large.  He didn't know how much he could help out with, but he knew he could do _something_.


----------



## Cursed panda (Mar 3, 2011)

*The story of Fate Part 2*

Edge sat now alone in the dark box of a room, nothing happened. He thought that the man was going to teleport him or do something to change the area, nothing just blackness. So Edge got up and just started walking straight, toward where the chair would have been. When he arrived at the chair's old resting place he stopped and looked around. He saw nothing, just more blackness and then it hit him. This was a test.

Edge sprinted straight ahead again, expecting to find some kind of wall or the end of the room. But even after 10 minutes of running he had seen nothing. Suddenly the voice boomed again knocking Edge off his feet in shock. "Edge, having trouble? Here's a hint, look up.

Edge looked straight up and what he saw was rather amazing. About 10 feet up shades of blue and purple coalescing in air, a swirl of some unknown beautiful substance. He had not noticed this before, but come to think of it it didn't glow or project anything to the floor, it was just there. It was so high, there was no way he could touch it, and then it hit him he had to Hohou to get up there.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Mar 3, 2011)

*Bugsy*

Bugsy was still breaking down the reitsu slabs that were ripped to pieces when he heard a rip in space. Bugsy turned to see another hollow toss shinigami through and walk out and close the portal behind it. He heard what she said and he turned his nose up to her. "What a pathetic mess you have made." Bugsy's bugs buzzed in their tedious work that they preformed. "If it were me I would have made it much more cleaner. They wouldn't even be close to death." Bugsy scoffed, "and for all this work you ask for a body to eat for yourself? Hah! If only you would be so lucky. Most likely one of them will diebefore our master even gets a chance to look at your haul." The other hollow seemed to get a little heated up about his words. Bugsy looked over and saw Vergil giving Yuu energy to move around the reitsu building. "Are you sure we can even get any help out of that thing? It seems to me that she has made such a sloppy mess." Bugsy's face floated in the air looking down on Ave in disgust.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 3, 2011)

*Yuusuke - Get the Shikai! Provoke the chaos? pt3*

After walking around some minutes, Yuusuke still did not realize where he was at all. He was supposed to be at his inner world, the representation of his soul but if that fucked up city was his soul he just wouldn´t accept it, he imagined his own soul more like a place filled with a field and a tree where he could relax himself but this was just depressing also the fact that the weather and the city were completely opposite to each other he jut thought that that place couldn´t be his soul."Geez, even if this is my soul i did not come here to know this, I came here to meet with my zanpakuto!".

After saying that, the red-eyed guy felt a weird sensation, he would call it chills. when he turned back, he was able to see the figure of a human approaching to where he was standing, with each step, the appereance of the thing that was getting closer to the shinigami was clearing. Yuusuke was able to see a red cape  being moved by the sdden breeze that was coming from the left, the figure of the one approaching was completely black despite that red cloth. He stared at this new guy until he noticed he was in front of him. Reiki was able to notice the black armor covering the body of this guy, he looked overwhelmingly  strong; a pair of green shining eyes looking at him through the helmet of this knight"Who are you?"


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 3, 2011)

*Minato/Shikai Quest Part 1*

Minato watched the fight and decided that instead of watching when he knew the outcome he'd try for his Shikai again. He took out his sword and impalled it in the ground as he took a meditation pose and concenterated. He looked into his inner mind to try to find his spirit but it was all darkness. He felt a presence though but he saw or heard nothing. Where was it? What if he never got his? That was a terrible thought. He'd be stuck in this level for ever.

"Getting discouraged already?" he heard a womens voice say. 

"Whos there?" he said in his head. The darkness then warped and he found himself in front of one of those ancient looking japanese castles. It was huge surrounded by a purple sky. He stood there for a while and then entered it.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 3, 2011)

*Yuusuke - Get the Shikai! Provoke the chaos? pt4*

The guy in the armor just kept looking at the blond guy, his shinning green eyes as if he was analyzing Yuusuke. The shinigami did not frowned or anything, he remained calm but the presence of the armored person in front of him was kind of making him nervous"Who are you?" the red-eyed memeber of the eleventh division asked once again but the armor didn´t answered, instead he asked"Are you Yuusuke?" the black knight asked still looking interested at Reiki. The young man nodded staring at those green eyes, even with that weird feeling he felt that nothing was wrong at all with that guy.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 3, 2011)

*[Yoko Kuchiki]*

She noticed he came in with a strange attack that seemed to be basically unpredictable, however she didn't care. She blocked each of his attacks as they came inwards and then eventually pushed the sword away as she slowly stepped back a few feet. She sighed and commented "I'll admit, you surprised me, and I'll show you what you wish to see, only for you to be pulverized." She waved her sword in the air as she said "Shock Them Out, Raitoninguboruto." A giant white flash appeared around her sword and its shape changed. She smiled saying"Here you go, and if you aren't careful, this'll be the last thing you will see." She then came at him while using Shunpo to strike him with a electrical filled sword. 

*[Yuu Kameko]*

She continued to build the giant structure, halls and everything inside, for when she noticed Ave completed her assignment. She opened a garganta with her mind for her to enter through, and so she did. After her question Yuu smiled while looking at the ever building fortress "Yes, you can eat one of them." She had trouble saying that, she didn't want the shinigami to feel the pain of death, but they were her enemies, so she had to accept that fact and move on. This whole time she didn't notice Vergil had put his hand on her shoulder. She looked over and smiled at him as she said "Thanks. Alone I assume I could build a little more than half of Las Noches. That includes everything inside of it in that half. Although with your help we should be able to build most of the structure, once it's made we can go to the next faze." She then closed her eyes and concentrated on the fortress that continuously built in front of her.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Mar 3, 2011)

*V?ctor Halc?n*

V?ctor sailed through the empty sky of Hueco Mundo, something was noticeably different, a new reiatsu was in the air. He closed his eyes and turned in the general direction of the new reiatsu, curious to find out who it belonged to. When he opened his eyes he was caught by surprise as he saw Las Noches being repaired. If someone wanted and had the power to take control of what was left of Las Noches and had the capacity to rebuild it than something big must be going on. V?ctor doubled his speed, he wasn't going to be left out of something like this.

He closed the distance in no time, circling above he saw the source of the powerful Reiatsu he had felt earlier, an arrancar. He had heard of them before but never believed he'd actually get to see one. He descended and perched on a pile of rubble near the arrancar. V?ctor preffered not to start conversations so he sat and waited to be acknowledged, if he was lucky he'd be able to be of use to this arrancar.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 3, 2011)

*Daisuke Kamiya*

The question that's asked when one falls in love is does your heart skip a beat when the object of your affection is near. For Daisuke the self proclaimed, Denkou Ougi, or rather Emperor of Lightning his heart didn't simply skip a beat as he returned to an upright position. No the captivating sight of his captain wielding lightning incarnate made his heart do somersaults. The mere sight of her sent fireworks running through his body. She was a beautiful woman but no more so than when she was in femme fatale mode. 

"You're quite a beauty when you let your hair down Princess Kuchiki-sama."Her reply was a complete disappearance from his line of sight, the flash step, shunpo. Considering that she was a lightning user her speed was no surprise to Daisuke but it was still disconcerting how swift she was, truly on another level from his own. His blood boiled with excitement as he had to think quickly of the perfect response to her incoming assault. He began to spin in place slightly bent and on one foot like trained dancer. It was a defensive move that protected most of his vital points but at the same time if she got in good enough he was going to be shocked literally.


----------



## Cursed panda (Mar 3, 2011)

*The story of Fate Part 3*

Edge looked up, how was he supposed to Hohou all the way up there? He couldn't do eight the most he probably ever had achieved was six or seven feet, and now he had to do ten? Edge figured this would be pointless and impossible but he knew nothing bad could possibly come out of it right? After all he wasn't in the real world he was in his zanpakuto's. So no physical trauma could hurt him, or so he thought.

Edge tried and tried again sometimes he would only make it three feet, others he would make it six before falling to the ground below. Soon he discovered though that he was in pain, serious pain. He had been hitting the ground so many times that he's back could barely take it anymore. And then he got another idea. He would jump and Hohou, he had never tried it before always just using it from the ground. If he jumped he would get high enough to just grab the object right? 

So Edge tried it, the first time he didn't get the Hohou out fast enough and by the time he had he was already on the ground. The second time he just didn't go high enough just out of reach, finally on the third time he did it. Edge had made it just to the top and he reached into the strange mixture in the air and felt something, a ball of some sorts? He reached for it and then fell to the ground with it.

He laid there on his back for a good ten minutes. He had just fallen 10 feet and his back was destroyed. He finally managed to roll over and look at the object in his left hand. It was a blue and purple orb, nothing special looking about it, but it was the only real object he had encountered in the area so far, and then he heard the voice again. "Well now Edge look what you found. You finally passed my test I see. Edge looked around wondering where that sound was coming from, he couldn't find a source. 

"Edge what you have recovered is are connection. The physical form of it. If that thing were to be destroyed we would lose all connection and you wouldn't have a zanpakuto." 

Edge looked at the small orb, the more he stared at it the more the unknown man's words sunk in. This was Edge and his connection, this was what held them together as a team.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 3, 2011)

*Minato/Shikai Quest Part 2*

Minato entered the castle and looked around. It was amazing but where was he? He then remebered being told a Zanpakutou resides in a person's innerworld. This was his inner world then. He looked at it again. It was beautiful but not what he imagined.



He went through room after room finding no one. I kinda creeped him out. Was he alone? No. His Zanpakutou spirit was here. He then had a feeling that started guiding his movements. He didn't fight them and started following it. It led him through room after room making seem as though he walked for hours. He then came to a grand door that looked more elegent and expensive than any he had seen. He clenched his fist as he sensed something beyond it and then pushed them open to reveal an even grander room. It was more beautiful than any the Kuchki had being decorated in ribbons and silk curtains. From the ceiling hung a chandelier the size of his bed. He then turned his attention to a bed that had silky purple curtains covering it surrounded by a howling fox statue on each side.

"So you found me at last?" he heard the feminine voice say again.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 3, 2011)

*Yuusuke - Get the shikai! Provoke the chaos? pt5*

" yes, I am Yuusuke Reiki"the blond said answering to the armored man question" I see"he responded in a short manner but the red-eyed guy was still wondering who was this knight"mmm...Who are you?"he asked again"Could it be that you are my zanpakuto?" the shinigami asked. The black knight nodded at his last question, thing that made Reiki to smile so that guy was his zanpakuto spirit"I think you came here to get more power?"the spirit asked"Yeah, my goal is to be the strongest so I need to get your power...Then how do i get it?".

The guy in the black armor remained in silence some moments and then responded a sthe same time as he raised his hand and pointed at yuusuke with his finger"To be able to gain part of my power you have to know my name"Yuusuke took his chin, his name? he never heard it when he got that sword how would he know the name of that guy?"then why don´t you tell me?"the blond shinigami tried to persuade the knight but the spirit only shook his head at the one who is supposed to be his master"If you want to know my name...you have to prove your strength and discover it by yourself". Yuusuke´s expression became a little more serious with this but he was still calm, those words could only mean that he needed to past a test.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 3, 2011)

*[These posts pertain to anyone who has a captain.]*


*[Yoko Kuchiki]*

She spun her sword in the same manner in which he spun in the air, making her blade ride right up against his side. She then stopped the spinning motion and jabbed forward, which grazed Daisuke's arm. She looked a bit disappointed as she said "That should have cut through your entire arm, I must have not aimed properly." She then moved back again. She didn't want to kill the guy, although she was already using her shikai against him, something more than he could probably already handle, let alone that she's a captain class Shinigami. She sighed saying "That's enough Daisuke, I think you've seen enough for one day." She waved her sword downwards as it slowly turned back to normal. She sheathed it as she continued to say "I forgot I have a meeting with the Captain Commander today, so I got to leave you all. Just go on about your normal duties." She then instantly shunpoed away towards the Captain Commander. She arrived at his side as she said "Right, I'm here." She then looked around the room as she saw she was late, as most of the other captains were there as well.

*[Yuu Kameko]*

She was exhausted, but the giant dome seemed nearly complete. It took most of the reitsu that both she and Vergil had, but it completed it. She smiled, but she felt a bit weak, she hadn't ever remembered feeling this vulnerable. She reached into her pocket and threw something out. A dispenser came out and she pulled a few pills from it. She took one and chewed on it, and then gave another one to Vergil. She didn't show any emotion as she put the dispenser into her pocket. She slowly said "That pill will restore your reitsu to full, but if you take to many at a time then it'll kill you. So be weary." She then walked into the dome that she had just recreated, it was furnished and it looked complex. She continued to walk and noticed that somewhere it became outside again, although it was sunny out. No, this was wrong, it was a mind trick. 

She explored the place for a bit and then finally entered the throne room. It was vast and looked fancy, although she didn't show that she really cared. She slowly touched the chair and then looked out at the view. She looked back behind her at Vergil as she said "You two hollows stay here, Vergil, come with me, we need to introduce ourselves to our _friends_. She snapped her fingers and a garganta appeared, and with that she entered it. She didn't look behind herself to see if Vergil was following, she automatically assumed he was. Once the other end opened up she appeared in a room with about a dozen of Shinigami. She looked at them all as she said "Hello, my name is Yuu, and I'd like to have a word with all of you."

*[I suggest in your next post as your captain you post leaving what ever it is you were doing and showing up in this meeting room, and then Yuu appearing]*


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 3, 2011)

*Mai Sakuhana*

Mai sat in her captain corredors flower arranging. She loved doing it. It relaxed her. As she finished putting in the last flower she saw a hell butterfly call her to a Captain's meeting. "What? Oh might as well leave now" she said as she sped off reaching the meeting area she enetered see a few Captains there already. She took her place and waited for the rest. After a while all were here with Yoko being the last. As she was about to askt the reason for the meeting she felt a presence and turned to see a girl burst in the room. 

Hello, my name is Yuu, and I'd like to have a word with all of you." she said.


----------



## Cursed panda (Mar 3, 2011)

*The story of Fate Part 4*

"No this isn't what holds us together." Edge suddenly said, bringing himself to painfully stand up. He looked all around and then a chair appeared before him, turned away from him once again so he couldn't see it's occupant. "Oh? And your an expert in these things? I seem to recall you almost killing yourself to grab that thing."

Edge looked at the chair and had an impulse to fling it around and cut him up, although he knew nothing would happen, as he probably couldn't have his zanpakuto cut himself. So instead he revised to another plan, a more sinister one, one that had the to potential destroy his zanpakuto. "I'm going to cut this thing in two pieces. A connection has no physical ties, only mental. If there was such a psychical object I would have been taught about it in the academy. If you die then I apologize but this is what must be done."

Edge placed the orb behind the chair, the man hadn't said anything although Edge thought he heard him snicker. Edge unsheathed his zanpakuto and got ready to hit it with full force when the spirit spoke to him again. "Edge, edge, edge. I feel your destiny and it is full of life and death. I see your future, I see beyond the human eyes, and Edge your future isn't pretty.

Edge stopped and looked down at the orb and thought about what he had said, he was curious but he knew knowing his own destiny would only come around to kill him. Although he figured one question wouldn't destroy his life, and if it did his spirit was to blame. "Then who shall I die by and how?" The words were precise, like an ambush Edge had caught his spirit off guard. This wasn't in his spirits plans for this day.

"Edge.." The spirit spoke soft and then suddenly become cold, his voice remained calm and precise almost a mimic of Edge's. "You are going to end up killing yourself."  The spirit smiled from behind his chair and suddenly burst out in laughter.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 3, 2011)

*Yuusuke - Get the shikai! Provoke the chaos? pt 6*

Yuusuke was thinking about what could the test be, if he had to prove his strength it must be a fight but still he did not know how fighting would let him discover the name of his zanpakuto, though something was sure for him, this spirit was really strong so he should be strong as well to prove that he was worthy of having a zanpakuto like that."alright, then what do i have to do to show you my strength?"the shinigami with red eyes asked to the black knight who nodded and then spoke"You have to provoke the chaos..."the spirit said. Yuusuke took a little to understand what did that mean just to finally answer stupidly"What do you mean?".

The black knight pointed at one of the buildings and then it exploded"Tell me Yuusuke, what would normal people do if they see something like that?"the armor with the red cloak asked"I don´t know, maybe...panic?"he said looking at the destroyed building"Exactly, and what would happen when that panic gets bigger and bigger?"the black knight asked again"well there would be riots and fear, it would be something chaotic"the blond responded while taking his chin"You said it, chaos, there are different kinds of chaos psychological , social even the feelings or the way a person fight can be immersed in chaos all of it depends only in the point of view of each being"he explained at the boy, after that the spirit signaled at the blond´s hand and then the zanpakuto in it´s sealed form appeared in Yuusuke´s hand"Your task is to bring chaos and confusion during a fight with some illusions I will create...also the word chaos is a clue that could lead you to what my name is" he said and then 4 hollows appeared in the city as the black armored guy disappeared.

"Chaos, uh?...seems that it won´t be easy"he said looking at the four hollows.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 3, 2011)

*[Yuu Kameko/Yōko Kuchiki/Setsuna Vi Britannia]*

Yuu looked up at all of them as she said "Now before I explain why I'm here I should tell you all something. My partner and I are hollows." The air in the room seemed to get tense. Yoko felt the need to charge in right now and just deal with them, to get rid of the thread of hollows. However Setsuna put out a arm as she said "You're a hollow? That's the worst thing you could have probably just said right now. Give me a good reason why I shouldn't just dispose of you quickly right now?" Yuu looked disappointed at the response she had just gotten.

She frowned a bit as she said "Now now, I'm only here to talk." That statement didn't seem to make the room any less tense, but it did stop everyone from moving, at least for now. Yuu continued with "As I was saying, I'm here to discuss something with you all. As Captains of the Gotei Thirteen we've been bitter enemies ever since the start of time. Although I do regress that this battle has been going on far to long, so I've come to end it." She snapped and a few Garganta screens appeared around her and Vergil, showing the Throne Room of Las Noches. In a large circle were the ten shinigami tied up onto a different post, where reitsu gathered in the center of the circle.

Yuu continued with "When I say that though, I don't mean through a way of peace, I mean by destroying every single one of you. Mrs. Captain Commander, you should know what that is I'm making, right?" Setsuna bit her lip as Yuu commented "I thought as much." She turned away as she said "I just came here in person to tell you, that you need to prepare for this. Mrs. Captain Commander, you should know what to do, shouldn't you?" Although before Yuu could escape through a garganta Yoko tried slashing her front her back.

Yuu quickly turned around and knocked the blade away as she said "I thought I said I didn't want to fight." Yuu sighed saying "I usually don't get worked up over stuff like this, but if the Soul Society is in danger then I'll do anything to protect it." Setsuna closed her eyes as she said "Yoko, fall back, that goes for the rest of you. Normally I'd kill her right here and now, but if we were to do that then it may just speed up the process. For right now we have to stay calm and think of a plan." Yuu smiled happily as she said "That's right." She then headed out the garganta and disappeared with Vergil. The Captain Commander looked at where the garganta used to be in anger, she couldn't believe what had just happened. She angrily said "Everyone, send all your available Shinigami to the human world, we need to prepare for what is to come." She had forgotten why she had originally called them, oh yeah that's right, a possible hollow sighting in the outskirts of the Soul Society, but that didn't matter now, she needed to be ready for this, and if they were to survive they had to do whatever it takes to make sure _it_ isn't made.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Mar 3, 2011)

*Bugsy*

Bugsy heard Yuu speak to Ave allowing her to eat one of the shinigami. "Enjoy it for now. I will soon empower myself into something truely magnificent. Just like our master Yuu." Bugsy had finished the section of building he was rebuilding. He flew over to the shinigami and had wrapped bugs around their hands and feet and begun to escort them where master Yuu and Vergil walked towards. Bugsy used his own reitsu to excrete a mucus that hardened to attach them onto polls in the throne room and did what Yuu commanded. Bugsy left the throne room and looked up into the shining sky. Bugsy formed together into a humanoid form made of bugs and saw a hole in the ceiling. "An illusion of some kind? Whatever it is I have to fix it don't I?" Bugsy flew up and flew out of the hole. He could see the unending wastelands of Hueco Mundo. "How dreary." Bugsy looked around and saw the pieces of building scattered everywhere. He spread himself out yet again to reform the broken building. Bugsy's head stay in place as he looked at the damage. "Wow. There must of been some fight here. Most of this place is completely vaporized. I guess I'll just readjust the buildings that are around here and substitute them with the pillars" Bugsy called upon his hive and bugs swarmed out of it making it fly to his location. Then Bugsy felt a burst of reitsu in the air, "Master Yuu must be busy with something important. I wonder what it could possibly be."


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 3, 2011)

*Yuusuke - Get the shikai! Provoke the chaos? pt 7*

The swordsman took a deep breath, until now he has killed just a few weak hollows, half of them alone and the other half in group. If that was a test it meant that these hollows would be toughest, something inside him got fired up, the reason why he was happy to be sent to the eleventh division despite his usual attitude was because he heard that they were specialized in fighting with the sword and well fighting was his life itself, challenges like this one were only fun for him and nothing else."I think the test begins now?"he asked still staring at the four monsters in front of him, a couple of them salivating apparently wanting to eat the guy.

In the distance, on the roof top of an enormous building who had the windows of all of it´s floors broken, The black knight was sat looking with those shining and powerful eyes of him"Show it to me Yuusuke, show me that you deserve my powers"he said and the made a signal with his hand.

With Yuusuke, one of the four hollows began to attack viciously, trying to trap the guy who was just dodging while jumping from one place to another. Those monsters were fast and Yuusuke still had no time to react to the first attack because the others would jump in to help.


----------



## Cursed panda (Mar 3, 2011)

*The story of Fate Part 5*

Edge stood there in shock, His zanpakuto fell from his hand to the ground. *Clash!* It echoed through the are until it suddenly just died, drifting to far away for the eardrums to hear. Edge's eye's throbbed and didn't blink, his world had gone still. He finally brought himself to say something. "Sui-" He stopped and turned around, now facing away from the chair. "Suicide?"

"No." His spirit answered quickly, realizing the situation. If he played his cards wrong here Edge may do something really stupid, resulting in both their deaths. "No Edge, not suicide. You are going to die by a choice you make. An important one, one that will seal your destiny and kill you." He stopped and thought of his next words carefully, everything he said was true just phrased in a rather angry passive way. "However, you won't completely die, just in this form."

"This form?" Edge said quietly still in shock, his zanpakuto laid next to the orb on the floor reflecting the light of the orb of it's blade. "What the hell does that mean?!" Edge suddenly grew violent. He spun the chair around and got his first look at his spirit.

The man was in a suit, his eyes seemed to always be shut and he had a permanent smile on his face. Green hair and a fedora he was rather scary looking. Edge stared at him, this wasn't what he imagined his spirit to look like. The spirit cocked his head to the left and his smile grew bigger. "Different then you imagined right? Well Edge I think this wraps up are time for today. You have an important mission to go on, I'll speak to you once you arrive at your destination."

With that Edge awoke back in the human world, in his tree he sat. He sheathed his zanpakuto and jumped down from the tree. He was still rather unstable but at least now he was starting to accept what his spirit said as true.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 3, 2011)

*Yuusuke - Get the shikai! Provoke the chaos? pt 8*

Yuusuke dodged the enormous fist of the hollow that was after him, in order to get more space and time to counter attack, the shinigami ran into the city. While running he noticed more and more how the state of his soul was. It was kind of a bad thing two have a soul like that one, wasn´t it? then so why would he feel relaxed at that place as if he knew it perfectly?"Man this place is a complete mess...still does not know how that guy can live here"he said referring to his zanpakuto spirit wondering if the knight  was okay with living in a destroyed city.



Reaching a corner street, he turned in it and waited for the hollows, but after some instants those monsters that were basically on him did not appear"Where the..."he was about to say but had to jump to avoid being crushed against the cracked floor*"HYAAA!"* one of the creatures roared"Geez they aren´t funny"


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Mar 3, 2011)

Verano climbed out of his hole to check on what was making all the noise above. When he got to the top he started rubbing his eyes then stopped and thought out loud for a moment.
"Wait, it hasn't been this bright up here before. What's going on?" 

Víctor landed on Verano's head and spoke without opening his beak.
*"Something very interesting."*

Verano swung one of his arms at Víctor but was not fast enough to catch him. Víctor jumped off Verano's head and landed lightly on the ground in front of him.
"Would you mind divulging what exactly this interesting thing is, Víctor?"

Víctor cocked his head to one side.
*"Not at all. It would seem a very powerful arrancar has rebuilt and taken control of Las Noches."*

"Is that so?"

*"I would not have said it if it were not."*

"Did you say hello to our guests?"

*"I did not."*

"We need to get rid of that anti-socialness you have about you, it's very unbecoming."

*"How so?"*

"That's not important. What is important is that we go introduce ourselves to our guests."

*"That's the second time you have referred to them as 'our guests'."*

"Huh? Well, we _were_ here first."

*"Are we not guests ourselves? In fact, the hollows that were here before us believed that we were quite uninvited."*

"True, but regardless, I'd rather our arrancar friend not think of us as intruders."

Víctor flew up and landed on Verano's head.
*"She will most likely be in the throne room."*

Verano began walking as Víctor looked around, checking the sky for any unwelcomed attacks.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 3, 2011)

*Daisuke Kamiya| Shunpoing in a Winter Wonderland
*
Daisuke admired the wound he received from Yoko. She had told him she was trying to claim his arm. The fact that she had missed and didn't made Daisuke feel a measure of vindication in his abilities. The fact that she also went into Shikai and didn't wipe the floor with him was comforting as well. That was all the good he saw in their sparring match though. It only helped to remind him that he didn't know know his swords name and therefore could not use a sizable portion of his zanpakuto's power. It bothered him immensely, the damn thing wouldn't even speak to him. He decided at that moment enough is enough. He was the Lightning Emperor and therefore he would tame his wild zanpakuto. Daisuke took the opportunity to retreat to a private oasis by the sixth division barracks. He proceeded sit down in a Buddhist meditation pose and hum. He chuckled to himself at the ridiculous of humming like a monk, like hell he'd ever become one. Abstinence was not the way of the Lightning Emperor. He stopped humming and proceeded to drift into the inner world of his Zanpakuto. It was dark for a moment before the scenery shifted in a land of frozen tundra. It was the complete polar opposite from the first time he entered the inner world. It was actually a pretty beautiful scenery in the mold of a winter wonderland. He took a moment to take in the sight and admire environment around him. It was way better than a desert, it also meant that his spirit was playing tricks on him going from one place to another.

"Hey bastard spirit come the fuck out and stop being a pussy." His taunt was met by a mighty roar that would send shudders down the spine of those with a weak constitution. Daisuke was not such a person.

"So now you wanna get chatty well listen up get out here and show your self. I'm tired of your self centered attitude. I'm going to kick your ass and force you to lend me your strength." He was meant by another roar, but could not see where it was coming from. He looked around his eyes darting everywhere to see if he could see the beast. 

*CRACK
*
The sound of lightning reverberated through out the whole inner world.When he looked further in the distance there was a snow capped mountain not too far from his position. It was the tallest peak in the artic territory. He could see the vague shadow of a horned beast atop the mountain. He began to use his shunpo to flit through the snowy terrain and to the mountain. The spirit of zanpakuto had finally decided to show itself and he was going to make it his now.
---
*Setsuna Vi Britannia/Milliardo Merquise*

Setsuna's mind was racing with the thoughts of battles to come. She could not allow _it_ to be made no matter what the cost. 

"Mistress Britannia we're headed to war this fact is inevitable. As your aide I would like to make a suggestion just as I had done when I originally counseled you to pull back the Shinigami from the world of the living." Setsuna turned her stone cold gaze upon Milliardo with a look on her face that said something to the effect of "this better be worth my time".

"The hollow that came here was no ordinary hollow. It was a troubling entity for two reasons. First upon observation one can see that she was a hollow of the highest level, a Vastro Lorde arrancar. A handful of that class of hollow would decimate Soul Society, they can not be allowed to band together. Secondly she is quite confident in the fact that she has won the war without a battle being fought otherwise she had never strolled in here. I suggest a strike team be made and deployed to Hueco Mundo as a show of force to lessen their numbers. It should be small and consist of some of the stronger warriors in the Gotei 13."Milliardo's idea was intriguing to say the least but it was also one that would split up their resources even further.

"It's not a horrible idea Milliardo. We can't let them consolidate their power. This is the most chaotic time in the history of the Seireitei. The hollows are winning the war but if we strike them at the heart... Milliardo do some intelligence work and see what you can find out about the condition of Hueco Mundo. Go to the 12th division tell them you have orders to release probes into Hueco Mundo. You are dismissed."Milliardo grinned to himself as he used shunpo to flit away towards the research sector. He had just given a killer suggestion and garnered a little more favor with Setsuna.


----------



## Kei (Mar 4, 2011)

Alice

“It seems he wants to strike up a deal.” Kyuubee stated, he turned his head to the hallow, “Is that right?”


Alice looked at the monster who nodded his head vigorously, he wanted a partner! He could see that this woman was strong! Very strong! And so was her hallow that was sitting on the telephone pole was very strong. He roared at her and thrust his body trying to show off, hell she even sort of smiled like some of his kind. 

Alice cocked her head to the left and then to the right, she was studying him

That was right! Admire him! Admire his dominance! He got closer to her and roared making her hair blow back. But her expression didn’t change, but then she smiled at him. Did he get her attention?

“I don’t think you understand…” Kyuubee stated

The hallow turned around and saw the little fluff ball sitting down, how did he move from the telephone poll to here!? Kyuubee licked his little paw and proceeded to clean himself, when he stopped he looked up at the huge hallow.

“She has me,” he clearly stated, “Anyone else is a breech in our contract and that means I didn’t perform well enough…Which…Well…Unlike you will never happen..”


The hallow yelled, “What are you talking about you little shit!?”

Kyuubee looked up at him, “Shit? Oh no, my darling friend because you see if I am shit, you are the very thin piece of corn that is inside the middle of that shit.”


He yelled once more

“That enough…Goodbye…”


Alice slashed him in half with one quick slash.


----------



## Ice Dragon (Mar 4, 2011)

*With Ave at New Las Noches*

She listened to what the bug hollow had said and looked at him, he was much weaker than she was and she could eat him had she wanted but the thought repulsed her.

"If you could have done my job better maybe you would have had my job" Ave said simply
"From the looks of what you are doing we have different skill sets"
"Here you are playing mason, I'm not saying my job was more important than yours but I think you should just do as you're told. You shouldn't concern yourself with what anyone else is doing"

With that her wings burst out of her back in a cloud of red cinders and she picked up her prize and flew off to one of the finished places in the newly rebuilt Las Noches. Once she found a suitable place she consumed the reiatsu of the shinigami. She could feel herself become much stronger, the fight that it took to capture it was well worth the prize.

"Now that that's out of the way, I need to figure out this garganta thing"
"I can't depend on Yuu to open them for me anytime I need to go somewhere" Ave said

She began to concentrate on the description Yuu had given her, she tried to push all the other distractions out of her mind. Eventually she sat down, she didn't know what Yuu's plan was yet she was helping out. 

"Does the plan really matter though?" Ave asked herself
"Once I'm given the opportunity to get stronger and evolve I'll continue to follow Yuu" 

She got back to her feet and continued to try opening a garganta

*Soam Town with Gen*

Gen sat on a chair in the waiting area he was so confused he didn't know what the do. It wasn't the first time he had seen someone get hurt but it was the first time it was someone he was so close to. The alarm on the hollow sensor in his pocket suddenly went off. The look on confusion was replaced with a look of anger. He got to his feet and walked to the door as he pulled out the sensor.

"Where are you going?" Jean asked as she appeared with some food on a plate
"To do what I do best, destroy hollows"
"You're not fit mentally to fight"
"I'm more concentrated than you can understand" Gen said

He looked at the map the place wasn't too far he pulled out his lump of white clay and slammed it to his chest the clay liquefying and enveloping his entire body. He bent his knees and short off toward the location of the hollow with a super jump. He ran along building tops using the souls of the buildings to increase the distance of his jumps. He dropped down on the street to see a hollow chasing after a human soul. It was a hollow he recognized several black tendrils whipped toward the woman when Gen dropped down with his hands transformed into swords and cut the tendrils to little pieces.

"Run get out of here!" Gen said to the soul
"Shinigami I know you're watching, you can do this much help that soul pass on!" 

Gen's hands changed back to normal and he turned his attention to the hollow

"You're not going to get away this time" Gen said pointing a finger at the hollow
"I could say the same for you, I've powered up since the last time we fought" the hollow said.
"I'll be the judge of that!" Gen shouted as he rushed toward the hollow

*With Hattori and his Spirits*

Hattori jumped over the snake and ran along it's back the other snake lunged at him and he put a hand on the snake's head and flipped over it narrowly dodging the attack.

"Hiroichi told me I may have to fight you guys, I was hoping we could be friends and I wouldn't have to"
"This is not about friendsssssss or enemiessssss" one of the snakes hissed

The both began to move in separate directions trying to block off any escape 

"*This is about us wanting to know how strong you are*" 

The both snakes prepared to attack just as Hattori put his hands to the ground and they began to glow

"Bakudo 21" Hattori said just as the both snakes' head shot forward with fangs flashing and dripping with poison

There was an explosion of smoke and they both slammed into each other, Hattori hid his reiatsu completely and watched as the snakes looked around for him

"Not so much fun when the shoe is on the other foot"
"Looks like you're it this time" Hattori said with a laugh from his hiding spot


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 4, 2011)

*Yuusuke - Get the shikai! Provoke the chaos? pt 9*

Yuusuke stared at the hollow as two more appeared from above as well but something was wrong"Where is the fourth?"he asked but he was not able to think about it for more time. A hand just hit him and sent the blond-haired  young shinigami flying over some ruins of what apparently was a house.*"Hyaaa!"*the masked monsters roared in chorus as if what happened were a joke that made them laugh loudly."Damn it, that moron got me off guard" the red-eyed swordsman said as he stood up with his left knee bleeding a little the same as his forehead though the wounds weren´t really something serious.

A serious look in his shining red eyes as he throws a little block of rock at the one that attacked him"Time to slaughter you all"he said and smiled. Taking the sword with both hands he dashed against the hollows as one of them tried to punch him, the nineteen years old guy jumped in the moment before it could reach him, the fist cracked the ground but Yuusuke landed on the arm of the masked menace and ran straight on it until he arrived to the shoulder which with a clean slash he cut off of the hollow´s body. The arm disappeared instantly.

As soon as the guy touched the floor again, another of the monsters tried to hit him. The guy rolled on the ground avoiding it by little, just to cut off this time the hand of his second attacker."You all are weak"Reiki said calm as the third hollow tried to attack him from behind but Yuusuke jumped provoking his third attacker to hit the other two hollows, what provoked a little fight between them"Those three are..."he muttered understanding and trying to find a relation between that and the clue word he got but the 4th masked monster attacked now. With a fast movement Yuusuke cut the fingers of his enemy and then jumping on it´s head he pierced through the mask of the monster which disappeared moments later.

At the roof top of the same enormous building the black knight was kind of enjoying the situation, Yuusuke got an idea and provoked chaos and disagreement between those hollows, also took the chance to get rid of one meanwhile the others were fighting among them"I need to see how does this end"


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 4, 2011)

*Minato/Shikai Quest Part 3*

Minato looked as he saw something stir in the bed. As he looked closer he saw a human figure. "So why are you here now?" he heard the voice say which came from the bed. He stepped closer but stopped when he saw fox tails poke out the bed."What are you?" he asked. A tail shot out at him slaming him gainst the wall.

"I asked you a question and you ignored it." The spirit said obviously angered. Minato stood up rubbing his arm which took most of the impact.
"Sorry." he apologized. "I'm here to get my shikai." he said determined. The voice laughed. "Really?" it said mockingly. "You expect to get it? Well sorry to disappoint you but no. Now leave." it said waving one of its tails,the one she attacked with before, dangerously. Minato didn't budge. "I SAID LEAVE" She growled as the curtains covering the bed came of to reveal a beautiful women with 9 fox tails. She was clearly angered but he didnt budge. "Determined huh? Fine but you will not get it easly from me." she said as she shot her tails at him at high speeds.


----------



## Kei (Mar 4, 2011)

*Alice and Kyuubee*

Alice withdrew her swords as she watched as the world around her regained its color, Kyuubee let her have the soul and it filled her up perfectly, but she was still kind of bored. But mostly sleepy, she had nothing better to do. Kyuubee jumped on her shoulders as they began to walk away from the scene. Alice sighed as she realized some of the souls that were left was looking at her strangely, like she was the monster.

Alice turned away...

She didn't care, they had to learn, it was either used or to be used, there was no other fact...


----------



## Velocity (Mar 4, 2011)

_~ Sachi ~_

Everything had moved so quickly... One minute she was talking to Miku, the next a Hollow had grabbed her friend and thrown her down the alley. But Sachi was used to Hollow attacks, so she was quick to react. First she had to get between her friend and the monster, then she could take care of it. As the fight continued, the red haired man from earlier arrived. Sachi didn't really know how to take it, although the peculiar reiatsu - reiatsu that was neither Shinigami nor Hollow, yet not like hers either - she had felt from him before was much stronger now. His reiatsu was _alive_, or at least that's what she felt. But even so, he looked as calm as ever. Either way, the two quickly killed the Hollow.

"*Thanks... Rafe, wasn't it?*" Sachi said as she stood up and looked over at Miku, "*I didn't know you were-*"
"*Let's take the conversation elsewhere, eh?*" Rafe cut her off, pointing to the growing people at the alley's opening, "*We're drawing quite the crowd.*"

Miku merely nodded in acknowledgement, telling Sachi that she would be fine. Sachi then turned to Rafe and the two ran. Well, Rafe ran while Sachi skated beside him. The two were silent for the length of time it took for Rafe to finally stop in a silent corner of the park.

"*Speak,*" Rafe said shortly, "*Tell me everything.*"
"*Everything?*" Sachi sighed, "*But that's an awful lot.*"
"*What was that thing? I've seen them around, but normally those guy's in black deal with them,"* Rafe continued, "*I've seen both for as long as I can remember - what's going on? Are you one of the people in black, a Shinigami?*"
"*Me? A Shinigami?*" Sachi laughed, "*I'm pretty sure I'm still alive.*"
"*Still alive?*" Rafe asked, "*What do you mean?*"
"*You haven't noticed?*" Sarah replied, somewhat shocked, "*Shinigami and Hollows are spirits, ghosts. The Shinigami protect humans from the Hollows, since all they do is eat souls to grow stronger. Obviously Shinigami aren't the most rapid to respond, though, which is why I normally deal with Hollows before they arrive.*"
"*I need to speak with a Shinigami,*" Rafe said after a few moments of silence, "[/b]Is there any chance you could get me in touch with one?[/b]"
"*I don't see why not,*" Sachi replied, deep in thought, "[/b]Although we'd have to find a Hollow first and keep it alive long enough for a Shinigami to show up.[/b]"
"*That should be fine, right?*"
"*I dunno... They're not exactly amiable, those Hollows, and they'd run the second they even smelled a Shinigami... But I can use my Fullbring to paralyse one for a while.*"
"*Then we'll do that.*"
"*When?*"
"*Now?*"
"*Too soon, Rafe. We should wait a while. Like, tomorrow.*"
"*Fine,*" Rafe sighed, "*Can you meet me here tomorrow?*"
"*Oh, sure,*" Sachi smiled, "*I've a few questions for the Shinigami, after all.*"​


----------



## Olivia (Mar 4, 2011)

*[Kumiko Hamano]*

She somehow managed to get into the Human World and avoid the cleaner, although she didn't the slightest clue at where she was. From pictures she'd seen it looked like Japan, although she couldn't be quite sure. She started to walk around and noticed most of the buildings that she had seen in pictures were now ruble. She wasn't quite sure what had happened on Earth but she knew it wasn't good. She started to wander for when she heard a familiar noise. She turned around to see a hollow, and it was bigger than normal.

She slowly backed up as she stared up at it, saying it was just "bigger than normal" would be a understatement, it was gigantic. She gulped, but then regained her confidence. It slowly stepped froward and she jumped into the air. She wasn't that good with zanjutsu but she had to protect herself. She sliced down and surprisingly the hollow was defeated. It's humoungous size didn't do anything. Well, it did do something. It slowly blew away, and released a strange sent as it did that.

It smelt awful, but she couldn't do anything about it. However more and more hollows started appearing, seemingly attracted to the sent. Dozens by dozens hollows came, which freaked her out, she hadn't ever seen so many hollows before. She started to run but some of them were fast. She managed to kill a few and dodge others, but she didn't escape unscathed. She was bleeding from a few places, but there were no vital injuries. She slid on the ground as she looked around. She noticed a hotel near by, but wasn't sure if it was vacant or not, although regardless, she needed a place to hide, there was no way she was taking out all these hollows alone. Taking a chance she ran towards it, with the mass of hollows following her.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 4, 2011)

*Yuusuke - Get the shikai! Provoke the chaos? pt 10*

Yuusuke saw how the hollow who did not have any of it´s members cut off, killed the one which hand was cut before by Yuusuke. Those hollows were destroying each other without paying attention to the shingami who smiled"So this was the so called chaos he was talking about, uh?"he said, apparently the spirirt of his zanpakuto wanted him to know that the chaos isn´t only a big scale problem, even little differences or mistakes could provoke confusion, rage and disorder...that was the chaos though now that he realized the meaning of chaos what was he supposed to do? probably finish them off. The red-eyed young man took his sword and a battle pose to start his counter attack.

*In the reality*

*"Hey newbie!!"* a voice was heard entering the forest where Yuusuke was already training in the Jinzen, a guy with black clothes and a Zanpakuto  was apparently looking for the blond guy*"Man where could that guy go? I´m sure I saw him heading here some hours ago...just when we have to head to the human world, such a problematic kid"*the man said and kept walking. As soon as they got the order to leave towards the human world, one  of the more experienced of the division ordered him to go find the new member.

The minutes passed and the man was st8ill looking for Reiki, always calling him with words like newbie, rookie, baby or kid it was until he noticed a weak amount of reiatsu coming from between some trees, as he went in he could find Yuusuke sat in the middle of the place with his zanpakuto on his legs and being surrounded by reiatsu*"what a moment to try to do what the instructor said and go to the jinzen..."*he said and then sighed if he dared to wake him up in that moment all of Yuusuke´s efforts would be in vain so using a Kido he took Yuusuke who was still asleep  and left.

* In the Jinzen with Yuusuke*

The guy cut in half one of the three hollows vertically, as the creature disappeared Reiki´s face and some of his clothes were clearly with blood on them"Just one more..."


----------



## Laix (Mar 5, 2011)

*{Nodoka Sumato}*

The cherry-haired girl walked around the human world, upset and depressed. It had been nearly two days now that she had been trying to enter the required Jinzen state to meet her Zanpakuto, but had failed. Once taking a chance to actually look around, she didn't seem to recongize the place. It was covered in dense rubble, and there seemed to be a horde of hollows following a small figure. 'No ... isn't that a Shinigami?' she gasped as she saw the black robes on the girl who was sprinting away from the hollows. 

Nodoka ran down a parallel street to finally see the woman, who she faintly recongized as Kumiko. 'K-Kumiko! Are you okay!?' Stupid question. The girl was being chased by dozens of hollows, while it seemed she was heading towards a hotel nearby. 'Wait! I'll come with you!' She bellowed before sprinting ahead of her down the street, until she was quite close near her. 

'We should try and ... try and take them ...?'


----------



## Olivia (Mar 5, 2011)

*[Kumiko Hamano]*

She shook her head no at her comrades suggestion. She softly said "There's way to many for us to take down alone. I can try to stop them but..." She didn't dwell on the unpleasant thought as she continued to put her sword infront of her as she said "Get Their Emotions Spiraling, Chikako!" Suddenly her sword changed shape and she looked at one hollow, and put her sword infront of her. She smiled as she said "Go crazy." Suddenly it started to go on a rampage, crashing stuff near it, including its fellow hollow. She quickly turned again as she said "It won't be long until that hollow is killed, we don't have time, we need to get out of here."


----------



## Ice Dragon (Mar 5, 2011)

*With Hattori and his spirits*

Hattori hid in the trees looking at the snakes through some branches, they slithered around the clearing he had a strange feeling they were pretending to not know were he was though. He used shunpo to appear near the gold snake and slammed the edge of his palm into the top of the snake's head. It hit the  ground with a loud noise. The snake hissed as the black snake flew over the gold one with it's mouth open. The snake's mouth was easily big enough to to swallow him whole. He held the mouth open with all his strength his feet on the bottom jaw and his hands over his head. His knees buckled and the snake's jaw slammed shut but the force sprang Hattori out of it's mouth. He slammed into a tree and slid down.

"You guys are really serious about killing me" Hattori said
"*This is not a gameeeee*"
"*Fight us seriously or you will die*"

Hattori got to his feet and dusted himself off and stood with one hand outstretched in front of him and the other behind his back

"Come at me bro" Hattori said


----------



## Kei (Mar 5, 2011)

*Alice and Kyuubee*

"So how many hallows does that make?"Kyuubee asked as he rested comfortably in his owners arms, she walked silently as she walked though her world. Her territory, she claimed this spot and it reeked of her doing.  Hallows stopped coming because of the fear of getting killed. And Soul Reapers stopped coming because of the lessen activity...

Alice looked up at the sky,"10 in this area alone, 15 all together..."Alice said as she sat down on a park bench sleepy and tired

Kyuubee positioned his front paws on his front paws on her chest so he could get a better look at the girl as her head hung back and look at the passing clouds. His head leaned to the left and then leaned to the right before making himself comfortable again...

"That was less then last time..."Kyuubee stated

Alice nodded,"Don't blame me for weak ass hollows coming out of no where!"Alice yelled shooting up,"All I really want to fight is a soul reaper! I haven't punctured my blade into their souls in a long time!"

Kyuubee tail flipped back in fourth as if counting the time,"Good things come for those who wait...And plus I bet you are becoming infamous in the hallow world right about now, destroying hallow after hallow, it best if we keep our heads down..For now it seems.."

Alice sighed,"I hate that you might be right..."


----------



## Ice Dragon (Mar 5, 2011)

*With Gen in Soam Town*

Gen charged at the hollow and cocked back his right hand and delivered a blow to it's face sending it flying. It slammed into the side of a building Gen followed up but he punched the hollow this time confident that he got it. The punch hit the hollows mask but something peculiar happened. He sunk into the hollow's body. His hand was covered in black goo up to his elbow

"What the hell is that shit?" Gen said
"*I told you I powered up*" a voice said from behind Gen

He turned around to see a storm of black tendrils flying toward him the clay reacted mostly remembering what happened before. Gen just threw his hands up and the clay morphed into a shield to block the attack. 

"I have a few new tricks too" Gen said

He ran toward the hollow again, he'd already seen what had happened. It broke a hole in the ground and was using the sewers below the city. He didn't know how to prevent that.

"*We could be here all day playing around*" the hollow said
"*Fact is you can't touch me*"

Gen clenched his fist, he had noticed something out of the corner of his eye. Another hunter from the looks of it.

"If I can distract this thing maybe she can take it out" Gen thought
"I don't wanna touch you, I was to break you in two!"


----------



## Kei (Mar 5, 2011)

*Alice and Kyuubee*

Kyuubee poked his head up, his tail waved side to side and this excited him to the point where he jumped off of Alice, his usualy comfort. Alice sat straight up wondering about the little hallow. He turned back around to her after sniffing the air for a minute, his tail stood straight up now but then wavered back down.

"Spiritual energy?"Alice asked

"A new prey as well~"Kyuubee purred

Alice got up,"Is my job never done?"Alice sighed as she began to run to the spiritual pressure, Kyuubee ruuning under her caught on to her leg and crawled his way up

"Danger never sleeps Alice, we must learn that."Kyuubee smiled

Alice jumped from building to building finally stopping when she saw a fight going on, she frowned another weakling? She sighed and looked at Kyuubee and he just nudged her along, she jumped. the wind pushing her short hair back and her blades reacting to the souls in front of her.

Alice took out both Oni and Shin and began to twirl around really fast, soon she cut though the hallow. Kyuubee happily ate the rest that came out, landing Alice turned around to the person...

"....Your spirtual pressure..It weak? Are you shinigami?"she asked

"Hmm, if this person is...I will happily eat it soul~"kyuubee smiled


----------



## Ice Dragon (Mar 5, 2011)

*With Gen and Alice*

Just as Gen had planned while he was distracting the hollow the other hunter had taken it out. Sometimes it was nice to have a little assistance, especially in times when you were fighting tricky opponents. 

"....Your spirtual pressure..It weak? Are you shinigami?"she asked

Gen frowned not that should could see that from outside of the armor, the white armor on his body liquified and swirled around in his hand turning back into a lump of white clay which he began to play with

"Your radar must be broken, I could say the same thing about you though" Gen retorted
"You must not have ever seen a shinigami if you think I'm one" Gen said

The clay in his hand began to spike up and behave strangely and the alarm in his pocket went off he pulled it out and his eye brows almost climbed to the top of his head

"What the hell, that's a hollow!" he said taking a step back glaring at Kyubee

The clay liquefied again covering Gen's entire body

"What kind of human pals around with hollows?" Gen asked with a touch of anger in his voice


----------



## Kei (Mar 5, 2011)

*Alice,Kyuubee, and Gen///Three company*

Kyuubee licked his paw and cleaned himself, what a nice meal it was, Alice began looking around for any more signs but didn't find any. Yet her eyes narrowed when she was yelled at, yet Kyuubee just hopped on her shoulders, his cute face cocked to the left and then right.

"It seems that I have been found out~ Yes I am a hallow."[/COLORhe stated

"And I shouldn't have to explain myself to the likes of you who couldn't take down one."Alice growled

Kyuubee stroked Alice under her chin with his tail, trying to calm her down. Alice turned her head away from the boy, Kyuubee just sighed as he turned back towards the boy.

"Shinigam or not, we seen lots who hide in bodies and surpress their powers..We are just making sure."Kyuubee explained,"And as for my reason for being with her and her me, well that is another story that is to long for a simple human like you to understand."Kyuubee explained

Then he shook his head,"Ahh sometimes you human can just be so hard to deal with~"


----------



## Ice Dragon (Mar 5, 2011)

*With Gen and Alice*

Gen just shook his head

"Couldn't take down the hollow?"
"You must be daft, if you didn't show up and attack it from it's blind side the fight would have just gone a little longer"

He didn't relax though he was still focused on Kyubee

"A simple human like me doesn't want to understand the relation ship between a human and a hollow"
"Have nothing more to say to me you hollow piece of shit, humans are talking"

He turned to Alice

"Stop letting that hollow talk for you, people my get the wrong idea about who's in charge of who"
"You know hollows get stronger by consuming other hollows right?"
"All you are doing is strengthening this one up and when he gets strong enough he'll just eat you too"

Gen turned around and began to walk away

"When that happens I'll the one that has to clean up your mess" Gen said
"Remember I said this, there are no good hollows. What ever you get from that creature it's getting ten times more than you. You're making the enemy stronger."
"You seem like a cool chick what ever your name is but as long as you're hanging around with that thing we're on different sides of the fence"


----------



## Kei (Mar 5, 2011)

*Akice and Kyuubee*

"My name is Alice and Kyuubee is the only one I have."she stated as matter of factly, Kyuubee jumped down into Alice arms and she pat him, his warm fur and his huge tail was a nice combination, she knew that feeding him would end her. Even though she was aware of this fact, she still did it, she had fun chasing down hallow after hallows.

"We made a contract, as long as we are bound to this contract, we both won't break it as far as I know."she told him as he walked away

Kyuubee nodded,"Unlike many hallows, I am the one who see a gray line not a whole dark one. Stop considering us one thing, you humans always so blind and judgemental. Like a dog who knows nothing."Kyuubee said and then he looked up at Alice,"Can we leave, his spiritual pressure isn't even appitizing to say the least~"

Alice nodded, she had no more reason to stay here as much as he did.


----------



## Cursed panda (Mar 5, 2011)

Edge looked around, and instantly saw something was up. People ran from place to place frantically. He saw Shinigami equipping themselves and then suddenly vanishing, gone. The Soul Society appeared to be in chaos. 

Edge slowly walked through it all. Attempting to dodge the crazed Shinigami running through the streets. In the distance he saw a few members of squad eleven, one of which a seated officer, maybe he could provide some answers? Edge began to walk to him when suddenly a man's hands flung onto his shoulders and turned him around. Edge saw the trainer from earlier, the one that made me him fight with Yuusuke. He yelled at Edge *"What the hell are you doing?! You should be getting ready for the human world. Get your shit together boy!*

Edge didn't know what to say, he had been in jinzin the whole time, how was he supposed to know to be in the human world, and frankly why would he go there at all? "Sir I was in jinzin, what is going on here?" 

His trainer rolled his eyes and sighed, he couldn't really yell at Edge because he was training, although he did seem to have terrible timing for everything. *"Long story short, Hollows are everywhere on earth, go protect people and get rid of Hollows."*

Edge stared right at his commander, speechless, it wasn't everyday this happened. In fact Edge hadn't been to the human world since he was a Shinigami. *"I'm going to teleport you now Edge."* His trainer said. *"You ready? As soon as you touch down Hollows are going to swarm you like no other. You may also want to find some allies, you weren't at the squad 11 meeting so you wont have a team down there.*

"So the plan is?" Edge said slowly, somewhat confused by the trainers speech. He was making hardly any sense, why couldn't he just throw Edge into a squad? *"I teleport you somewhere random. You find allies, and then you don't die. Simple enough?* Edge nodded, and with that he was off.


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 5, 2011)

_*Rika Amane at home*_

Rika and Shota had started eating when Hiro came bumbling out of his room. He was a thin man with short dark hair and round glasses. "Oh, hey. Didn't hear you come in," he said with a smile. _"You didn't notice the smoke either apparently..."_ Rika thought to herself as she poured some of the soup she'd made into a bowl for him. Hiro sat down at the table next to Shota, and immediately started eating. "So, how was school?" 

"Fine. Everyone was told to stay home tonight just in case. It's not like it's an emergency thought. They're just being careful." Hiro adjusted his glasses. "I see. Did you spot any spirits today?"

"Only the same two old guys who hang around our street. No hollows or anything. Although I wish the Shinigami would help those two pass on."

"Who are they anyway?" Shota asked, finishing his meal. "I talked to them recently. They were a couple of lifelong friends who died in a car accident around six months ago."

Hiro sighed. "That's a long time. They really should pass on soon, or else...well..." 

"I know."


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 5, 2011)

*Yuusuke - Get the shikai! My name is... Pt 11-1 *

*In the reality*

They were at the human world, the situation was really bad hollows and shingami everywhere fighting against each other.*"Damn it, these hollows sure are tough"*he said. it was the same man that carried Yuusuke to the human world, as the boy was still meditating the old man was protecting him, and as a proud member of the eleventh division he and most of his comrades were enjoying this fight despite how hard it was.Suddenly three hollows surrounded the Yuusuke and the guy, but the blond-haired shingami was still sleeping*"This will be funny...Kid you better hurry up or there won´t be fun left for you!"*the man stated and charged against the monsters.

*In the Jinzen*

Reiki was tired, the only hollow left to pass that test was the one which was not touched by him yet. After beating three monsters he was kind of feeling his body a little heavy"Time to end this"the young red-eyed man said as he dodged the hand of the creature by jumping back. Instantly after his foot touched the ground again, Yuusuke rushed towards the masked thing stepping aside during his rush he threw a cut from bottom up ripping apart the arm of the monster
in one cut, then with a horizontal slash the boy got rid of the monster´s leg. the creature cried in pain and tried to catch Yuusuke but its balance was lost due to the lack of its right leg and arm. The monster was about to fall on Yuusuke but the guy just pierced through the mask of the creature which disappeared moments later.

The blond was breathing a little fast but his test was apparently finished "I did it"he said. Then the sound of claps was heard by the shinigami who turned to see in the direction from where the sound came from.


----------



## Ice Dragon (Mar 5, 2011)

*Hattori, with his Spirit World*

Hattori stood ready to fight the pair of snakes head on

"*Why aren't you using your swords?*" the gold snake asked
"You want to test my strength don't you?" Hattori asked

Both snakes watched him tounges flickering in and out of their mouth

"*You're taking us lightly*" the black snake said
"No I'm not, I'm showing you how strong I can be without you" Hattori said

The gold snake moved quickly but Hattori side stepped it hit it with the edge of his palm on the side of it's head. The snake was lifted off the ground with the blow

"See I'm strong" Hattori said with his trade mark smile

The other snake lunged at him but Hattori used his shunpo and he was above the snake

"Dazing Knock" Hattori said 

His heel fell right on top of the snake's head between it's eyes, it dropped to the ground with a loud thud.

"Come on I know you guys are stronger than this" Hattori said taunting them

He grabbed the tail of the black snake and swung it into the other snake the two of them getting thrown slamming into a tree. He charged at them before they recovered but the gold one swung it's tail and hit Hattori out of the air knocking him into a tree. They were on his before he could get up fangs glistening with venom. He waited until the last second and spun dodging the attack and hitting the snake in it's body with a punch.

The golden snake's fang had grazed him and he could see a small slice on his shoulder. There was no blood coming from it, even though it looked like it should be bleeding.

"What's up with that?" Hattori asked
"*You'll find out eventually*" the snake hissed

Hattori paid it no mind as it didn't make sense to concentrate on it at that moment. The wound was wet with venom though and that worried him, he didn't show his worry though. The snakes were working together more but he kept evading them. He dodged a humongous bite but tripped and fell and the black snake snapped at him making a deep wound on his leg.

He hopped back using a one legged shunpo that Hiroichi had taught him. The wound was deep but his entire foot was wet with blood already and he felt strangely drained.

"*Looks like you are starting to feel the effects of the venom*" the golden snake said
"*Our venom makes it so wounds keep leaking*" the black snake said

Hattori pulled off his sash and wrapped his leg trying to stop the bleeding but it didn't do much

"It looks like I didn't take you guys seriously" Hattori said

The two snakes seemed to smile with a sinister look on their face

"*It's too late now*" the golden snake said
"It's never too late" Hattori said

He bent down and pulled off the bracelets on his ankles and did the same with his hands

"Try to keep up" he said 

With that he was gone then he was above the black snake his heel dropped twice knocking it to the ground. He stood on it's head and his hand began to glow blue

"Hado Number 4" he said aiming his hand at the snake's head

The gold snake charged and him and there was a loud crack as the snake slumped to the ground he had caught it strait through it's chest. He felt weak his hand still glowed as he was lifted into the air and he missed the shot on the black snake.

"*You won't be around long enough to hit me with that*" the black snake said
"*All I have to do is avoid you and you lossssssseeeeeee*"

"Bakudo Number 26" Hattori said 

He disappeared completely he left a trail of blood but there was already so much of his blood where they fought it was hard to tell the new from the old. 

"*You can't hide from meeeee*" the snake said lunging 

There was another loud crack and the black snake feel lifelessly to the forest floor.

"I win you lose" Hattori said with a smile as he collapsed onto the ground
"Tell me your names" Hattori said crawling toward the bodies of the snakes

*In the Real World*

Hiroichi looked on as wounds appeared on Hattori's body, she wanted to help him but she had to have faith. Moments before a hell butterfly flew into the room. All shinigami were to report to the human world, it wasn't for her though. It was for Hattori, she looked at him just noticing the huge pool of blood. She ran over to him just as he fell forward, he looked at her smiling

"I found out their names Hiroichi-sama, there are two of them" he said before closing his eyes

Hiroichi began to try to stop the bleeding but she quickly realized she couldn't do anything. She got to her feet and picked up Hattori and ran through the door with him. At the rate he was going he might not make it, he was bleeding too much. She ran strait into the fourth division barracks. The division commander seemed to be prepping some of his squad to go into the human world when he noticed her.

"Ahhh Hiroichi-san seems you are making a mess in my barracks" he said with a smile
"It's some kind of toxin, I can't stop the bleeding" she said in a worried tone

He pulled out his sword

"Clean the place up I'll deal with this" Chikudo said as members of the squad leapt into action
"Fall Chiyuu Ame" he said 

The sword burst into a colorless liquid and pulled Hattori out of Hiroichi's hand completely enveloping his body

"This is a strange toxin" Chikudo said
"There are two different kinds of toxin and two different kinds of wounds" he said in a curious tone
"How did he get hurt?" 
"He was in jinzin fighting with his spirits" Hiroichi said
"I see, he has a poison based zanpakuto, the wounds are curious also" 
"One is a spiritual cut it was leaking reiatsu and the other was the messy one leaking blood and the toxins made them bleed more" 

Hiroichi dropped to her knees

"I forced him to fight them" she said
"He wasn't ready"
"Did he learn their names?" Chikudo asked
"Yes he said he did" 

Chikudo nodded

"Well he was ready then"

The liquid lifted off of Hattori and he sat up looking around, he looked at his foot where should have been a gaping wound.

"Hey Chikudo-san how are you today?" Hattori asked liked nothing had happened
"You almost died!" Hiroichi shouted
"Please don't be so noisy here" Chikudo said calmly
"I have the poison analyzed very interesting Hattori-kun"
"Rest the night, you can head off to the human world tomorrow" Chikudo said

With that he turned and he was walking away 

"Thanks Chikudo-san" Hiroichi said
"Lets go Hattori this place always creeps me out"


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 5, 2011)

*Yuusuke - Get the shikai! My name is pt12 - 2*

*Jinzen*

Yuusuke was able to see the spirit of his zanpakuto clapping while walking towards him"Tell me Yuusuke, have you gotten it?"the black armored knight asked at his master"Not at all but...I understood what the chaos means, how something little could have an even bigger consequence and I understood that this chaos you are talking about will be what will lead me to the top"the red-eyed swordsman said looking the green shining eyes of the spirit" If we talk about chaos in a big scale it would mean the end of the world, in japanese 'sekai no owari' "they looked to each other for some moments.

The black knight laughed a little"You understood perfectly...Our bond is related to this soul of yours, this soul that has two enormous contradictions a perfect beautiful sky and a devastated city in ruins, this is why you are special, your attitude is even the same, you are relaxed and lazy, you help other people and try to not get in troubles but in the other hand you love the fights, you love the adrenaline that runs through your veins when you are risking your life during a battle and that excitement is something I share with you."the knight explained as he made Yuusuke to extend his hand which was holding the sword; the blade of the zanpakuto heading downwards as Yuusuke was still grabbing it from the hilt.

"In the moment you become weak of mind or heart, or in the moment you lose that chaos in your soul, unlike most of the inner worlds of the shinigami, yours won´t be destroyed but reconstructed and this deep blue sky will turn into a dark gray one, that would lead you to your death."Yuusuke nodded at this and smiled"Let´s do this partner"the blond said and the spirit just nodded"You certainly discovered my name Sekai no owari but I also can be called..."the spirit with the red cloak said as he took the blade of the sword with his hand while Yuusuke was still grabbing the hilt.

*In the reality*

The reiatsu surrounding Yuusuke began to spread as crazy and was increasing, stopping involving completely the guy. Suddenly Reiki opened his eyes while saying"Ragnarok!"he yelled. All the reiatsu that was flowing around him joined into a bright column of energy as the blond guy was clearly seen inside it. His left eye that was the only one that people could see due to his hair was shinning with a bright scarlet red. The zanpakuto began to glow and when it stopped a complete different sword was in Reiki´s hand. The hilt was black and the blade of the sword became bigger, it was almost the same size as Yuusuke and it was kind of thick.

As the flow of spiritual energy stopped stopped, Yuusuke had his now enormous sword leaning on his shoulder as he had a happy smile in his face.


----------



## Ice Dragon (Mar 5, 2011)

*Soam Town with Gen*

Gen left Alice and her hollow and jumped to the top of one of the nearby buildings. There he saw the shinigami that had given him the detector days earlier.

"Did you see that?" he asked the shinigami
"Yes a human and a hollow working together"
"That's one of the strangest things I've ever seen, something if off about that hollow" the shinigami said

Gen nodded and the white armor liquified and ran up his hand and congealed into a ball. He began to squeeze and squish it trying to relieve some of the stress he had just built up seeing such an unholy union.

"I didn't come to talk to you about that though" the shinigami said
"Wait before you start, I just wanted to say thanks for the hollow finder" Gen said
"You always seem to be looking over me and I don't even know your name" 
"I'm Zano" the shinigami said
"Please to meet you Zano I'm Gen" he said with a sheepish smile

The shinigami laughed putting his hand on the hilt of his sword.

"I have some news for you, bad news" Zano said

Gen's face became serious as he continued to squeese about the clay in his hand

"I just got some news from my world" 
"All able shinigami were sent to the human world"
"What does that mean?" Gen asked
"I don't know, I just know it's big. The captain commander has even ordered Captain Class shinigami to come here"
"It seems she's preparing for war"
"I need to tell my boss" Gen said
"We need to beef up security around here" 
"That shouldn't be necessary with a huge in flux of shinigami in the city"
"I have actually been assigned to assist you" Zano said

Gen watched him curiously

"How are you going to do that?" Gen asked
"I'm going to build a bigger version of the hollow detector with human technology" Zano said
"I'll leave that to you" Gen said
"You can contact me with the detector once you decide where you want me to build it" 
"Go to this place it should be an empty ware house now"
"You can use there, that's my office" Gen said with a smile

With that Gen jumped off the side of the building, he had to let the government know that something big was happening and they needed to make preperations.


----------



## Kei (Mar 5, 2011)

*Alice// Late Night Rumble*

Her eyes widen to the darkness as the monster rushed her, her moves were slick and fast, dodging but he was just as fast. But not enough, her eyes dialated to her opponent, taking everyone of his movements in. She was fighting, with nothing but her hands, she took the monsters arm that was trying to harm it and slammed it on the ground.

A park where happiness came to little children and adults alike was now a bloody battle field, with the riddled corpse of a previous Hallow.  The blood splattered all over the swings and its face had nothing but a deep blankness. As it neck clearly showed signs of being cut by something sharp...

Another hallow, not participating into the fight watched in amusement, how well this woman fought. Her mind and eyes on nothing but the fight, he could jump and now and get killed by her, but he wouldn't dare it. This was too fun...

Watching her push herself....

He smiled, what amusement, even though she was never fully human....

Her body was too swift and the way she responded to her areas was to fast than a normal human. Oh no, she was nice~ No nearly perfect, she just needed to be molded to his liking more. He watched her as she struggled with the final hallow of the night..

Her blade crashing with it huge claws and fangs, but even though her fangs were small..She knew how to use them better....

What a nice turn of events~

The hallow watched as Alice breath began to labor, she was running out of energy, but she needed to fight. Fight and be perfect~

And she did with out him even telling her...

Beautiful~

"Ha....Ha....."Alice used her sword to lift herself up, the hallow now lost an arm but he was still going

*"DIE YOU BITCH!!!!!!"*he yelled at the top of his lungs

"Heh~ It is over...."


----------



## Cursed panda (Mar 5, 2011)

*The story of Fate Part 6, 3 minutes until hell *

Edge suddenly found himself on a street, looking around he sawing nothing but ruined buildings and bodies. The souls in this area must have already been cleaned up because there were none, but yet there was nothing alive around either. Edge slowly walked down the street, examining his surroundings with great care, if hollows are walking around then he would have to be careful.

Suddenly Edge thought he heard a voice, not one aloud but rather in his mind. He wasn't thinking about anything really, letting his mind wander. But then just suddenly his mind said to go into the abandoned building in front of him. He slowly walked inside, deserted. No hollow, no people, just silence. It was a small house, one story, no basement, five rooms. He walked into the bedroom to see a half packed suit case, clothes everywhere and a sleeping cat on the bed. He frowned and sat down.

Suddenly his mind stabbed him with thoughts again. _Jinzin, jinzin, jinzin._ The same word repeated over and over, and then it hit him, Mr. Green hair was trying to get him to talk. Edge sat on the floor, cross legged and took out his Zanpakuto laying it in front of him and being warped into his inner world.

"Bout damn time! Three more minutes and you would have been in hell." His spirit instantly began talking to him before he was even fully in his inner world. Edge arrived fully five seconds later, and instantly knew shit was about to his the fan. His spirit sat at in his purple velvet chair in a small room, but what was scary to Edge was the fact that there were monitors and screens everywhere in the room, all of them were focused on Edge in the outside world. The spirit suddenly spun around in his chair and stared at Edge.

In the spirit's mouth sat a cigarette which he quickly took a poof of and the suddenly extinguished. "Edge there is no time for questions I'll explain more to you at the next safe spot okay?" The spirit stopped waiting for Edge's sign of agreement, Edge nodded his head yes. "Good then lets continue, Edge right now you have 3 minutes to get out of this building before enough hollows come to eat you and all your friends, if you had any that is."

Edge stared right at Green Hair he is taking this as a joke? He just said he would be dead in three minutes and now he is joking around? The spirit suddenly continued again. "What I want you to do is get into a car and drive until you find allies. Someone who can save your back." Edge was about to protest when his spirit cut him off. "I really don't give a damn if you don't trust anyone right now, it is life or death, and I want to live so you are doing it." The spirit suddenly cut off the connection.


----------



## Kei (Mar 5, 2011)

*Alice//Scars of a Lifetime*

She limped home, holding her sides and her face scarred from the hand that tried to slash her down. Kyuubee healed her wounds that would be the death of her but he couldn't or more than likely wouldn't heal the ones that weren't deep enough. He told her a warrior must no pain and how to hide it...

But this pain was too much, her sides leaked blood and her face looked something of a domestic abuse case. But she kept on walking, she walked up the stairs of an apartment building. The landlady clearly asleep in her room because of such the time, her kids tucked away in their pajamas not noticing the woman that came in bloody and beaten.

Kyuubee hopped up the stairs and got on the last step as he watched as the girl began to stuggle to carry her own weight. Soon she was climbing up the stairs, her blood leaked on the wooden steps as she dragged her body...

"Do you hurt?"Kyuubee asked

Alice looked up at the hallow and shook her head,"I been though worst..."she answered

"You humans experince pain to know fear...When you fear something because of pain you more than likely won't repeat that action."Kyuubee said as he moved out the way of the girl who finally made it up stairs, she forced her self up and let out a gasp

Soon she made it to her room and opened the door only to fall again

Kyuubee shut the door behind him,"You feel pain but yet you fight and continue on fighting, you can easily live a normal life like a human, yet you choose not too, and do you know some humans will call that foolish?'

Alice closed her eyes as the hallow wrapped his tail around her neck, so easily he could kill her right now...

"They don't know shit, they don't know why I fight nor do I care to explain to explain it to them. We will all feel pain and to run from it makes us weak...I will never...Be...."Alice voice drifed off,"Weak..."


----------



## Ice Dragon (Mar 5, 2011)

*With Ave in Hueco Mundo*

Ave screamed out in frustration, she couldn't figured out how to open a garganta for the life of her. She stormed out of her room her feathers rippling in the wind

"Maybe it's because I'm not strong enough" she said in an annoyed tone

She jumped off the ledge her wings bursting out her back

"If Yuu needs me she can find me" Ave said

She began to fly off toward Evolution Canyon, she didn't know why she wanted to go there but it drew her there for some reason. She had learned to mask her reiatsu while she was in the human world. It was a very useful tool in Hueco Mundo. Here unlike the human world one slip means you can never evolve. Once she reached she knew why she was there. She wanted to blow off some steam. She was angry at herself for being too weak to learn the garganta.

She landed right on the outskirts of the canyon and peered down inside all of a sudden she heard something from behind. A humongous hollow erupted from the sand. It looks like some sort of worm.

"You picked to wrong time to mess with me" Ave said angrily

She flapped her wings and grabbed a pair of feathers from her back, the changed into swords with a flash or red fire. She flew toward the screaming hollow with her swords drawn and ready for destruction.


----------



## Kei (Mar 5, 2011)

*Alice and Kyuubee// Work *

The sunrise broke though the curtains waking a dark skinned girl from her sleep, she dreamt of nothing like she did every night. Her eyes adjusted to the bright light as she noticed her bloody clothes were off and her wounds were healed. Her body riddled with scars,the wounds that Kyuubee couldn't heal...

Alice looked around for the hallow and saw that he was asleep on the couch, her clothes nicely placed to the side of her with a little not beside her that read:

_Couldn't have you dying on me
-Kyuubee_

Alice smiled as she looked at the white cat thingy, his tail black with ink..Or her own blood. Alice walked over to the window and opened it. The cold breeze of night made her skin break out in gooes bumps, she closed her eyes and stroke her hands over Kyuubee fur, he did not stirr...

A large scream made Alice jump...It was the land lady...

"Blood!Blood is everywhere!!" she screamed

Alice ignored her and the other attendants as she stepped into her own personal shower....

She had work to do...

Lots of work to do....


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 5, 2011)

*Yuusuke*

As the flow of spiritual energy stopped stopped, Yuusuke had his now enormous sword leaning on his shoulder as he had a happy smile in his face. The blond began to look around, being able to see what was going on though why were all those shinigami fighting all those hollows? A growl took him out of his thoughts as from behind a red hollow jumped to try to get him. With a fast movement he jumped backwards in the same direction of the hollow and turning in mid air he cut its head, then  before landing he cut the head in half making the monster to disappear"*sigh* that was near" he said.

In the moment he spoke, the guy who was watching Yuusuke´s back meanwhile he was sleeping, appeared, one of his arms bleeding and blood coming out from above his right eye. Reiki walked over him "Hey oldman what´s happening?" the wielder of Ragnarok asked, the other shinigami looked at him with a smile*"Good timing kid, an order was sent and all the shinigamia re fighting hollows all over the world, I found you in the forest and brought you here to fight also I have been trying to protect your ass while you was asleep"*.

Yuusuke processed the information and then smiled"Nice and where are the hollows? seems like they kicked the crap out of you oldman"he said, a big vein appeared in the older shinigamis face*"Damn you brat! that´s how you thank me after that I risked my life by stopping them from getting you!"*the guy scolded Reiki"Hehe sorry, and thanks"the red eyed guy said as the man in black just muttered something about ungrateful brats and not caring about anyone again.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 5, 2011)

*[Kumiko Hamano]*

She made the gigantic hollow go crazy as she led them away from her Shinigami friend. If she were to do this then at least her friend could be saved. By stalling the hollows by making one going crazy she was able to distract them. She hoped she could get away, it would pitiful if she died the first time she went out into battle. Some hollows got past the one going crazy and she sliced them in half in heavy struggles. She continued to get cuts all over her body. She wasn't sure how much longer she could stand. She continued back towards the hotel, wondering what she could do.


----------



## Kei (Mar 5, 2011)

*Alice and Kyuubee//Training*

Her body now dripped with sweat as she ran on the tread mill, Kyuubee right behind her keeping up with her speed. The sun was their timer as Alice worked her legs and arms, trying to get faster and stronger. Her eyes narrowed on the clock, that was the only thing she was looking at. Her attention span was better than anyones, even when something flashed across her eyes...

She knew better than to look away

Looking away can mean death, after the treadmill, Alice began to do crutches as Kyuubee was on her stomach counting how many she did. One.Two.Sixty.Seventy-two. Her body begged her to stop, but she continued. She had to,  this was the life she lived. After all that was said and done she began to pack her stuff.

It was time to leave...

Kyuubee held on to her shoulders as they ran out paying the land lady for their stay and rushing out. Not saying bye to the kids she knew, not taking note on the spirit that was trying to say goodbye, they didn't matter.

No one did..

Alice began to run, she didn't need a taxi or drive a bus, her legs were meant to run. And that she did, far from the city, far from the hustle and bustle of human life and spirit life. Far away from the hallows and shinigami's to a little town outside of the city, by this time she was drenched in sweat..

Kyuubee looked at their new residence...

"Nice...Is this is where we will find a job?"Kyuubee asked

Alice nodded, she was nothing...

Human, Shinigami, or Hallow....

She was an empty being....And to make a living she had to do something....

Even if that mean hunting innocent prey...Alice will do anything to live! Anything to keep fighting...


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 5, 2011)

*Rika Amane/The next morning*

_"Yah!"_ A boy sharged towards Rika swinging his leg in fro a kick to her side. Rika blocked and spun around kicking the in the chest, and sending him flying back onto the training mat. Rika adjusted her martial arts uniform. It was beginning to get sweaty. Rika's friend Yui watched in amazement at her swift fighting skills. It was as if it was an impulse at this point. Mr. Sho, the self defense teacher clapped as the boy got back up and bowed to Rika before rejoining the rest of the class.

"Good job, Rika. Class, you should observe Rika's movements closely. She's my top student. She hasn't lost a single fight in all the years she's been at this school."

After class, it was lunch. Yui and Rika had theirs on the roof of the school. Out in the distance, the world outside the great wall of the city could barely be seen. Although, it being mostly a wasteland at this point, it was probably better not seen. Yui was drinking her small milk carton when Rika pulled out a chocolate bar and unwrapped it.

"You're eating that candy stuff for lunch again?" Rika took a bite. "Yeah, what's the problem?" She asked with her mouth full. 

Yui pouted. "I never really understood how you can have such a bad diet and still be so strong and energetic." Rika took another bite. "I have a lot of energy left over from breakfast. Besides, I have a pretty fast metabolism and I exercise all the time. It's not like I can gain weight from something as small as this."


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 5, 2011)

*Yuusuke*

As they were talking, some steps were heard. Heavy...that was the first word that came to Yuusuke´s mind when heard the steps, something was getting near of them and it was big. Also a new sound arrived to their ears, something like beating of wings. Both shinigami raised their sight to look at the sky as two shadows were flying in circles above them*"Looks like we will have something really funny here"*the older one said, Reiki just nodded and got prepared to fight. He was holding his zanpakuto with both hands, it was not heavy enough for him to not be able to use it in battle but certainly the boy was feeling the difference in weight between the sealed form and the released form of his sword.

Then they heard some voices"Hehehe...look what we have here big brother" a deep and annoying voice said"You are right little brother"a different voice was heard as well.The pair of shinigami turned to see behind them, a pair of hollows with a similar look were looking at them while laughing, both of them were almost the same but the difference was in their masks.If yuusuke had to say what they look like he would say bats*"Ha! a pair of weaklings have appeared"*the old guy said pointing his sword at them but then a new step that this time made the earth under them to shake, was heard.

From between two houses an enormous creature came out, it´s body similar to a human with a lot of muscles, a tail similar to one of a dinosaur and a dark red skin together with a mask similar to a skull appeared"i have found some shinigami here"it said and laughed as well, why was it that most of these guys were trying to make fun of them?

The look in the eyes of the blond red-eyed guy became cold though his eyes where shining as if he was possessed by something, so relaxed a sif nothing wrong was happening, a little smile of enjoyment appeared in his face"Hey senpai...I think it is time to teach them not to mess with the eleventh division" he said as his comrade nodded.


----------



## Cursed panda (Mar 5, 2011)

Edge looked around frantically in the house's bedroom. He knew what his spirit told him to do but yet he still remained in a panic. Adrenaline kicked in and Edge quickly hoisted his zanpakuto up with one hand and but it in it's sheath on his back. He was about to walk out when he noticed the cat still sleeping on the bed. He ran over to it and carried it out of the building.

Edge's mind raced, the damn green haired man told him to find a car and then go find some allies. He looked around in panic, all the cars seemed like slow models. He needed something fast, something quick and well built. He passed by a yellow car with black stripes, he had no clue what company or what it was called but it looked well built and that's all that mattered. He smashed in the window with his elbow, threw the cat in and unlocked the door, and then he remembered he had no clue how to hot wire a car. 

He got out quick and looked around, the car was parked in front of a larger house and the door of it hung open for the world to enter. Edge took this as an invitation in. He sprinted up the front steps and into the house looking around the door for a keys of some kind. With no luck he tried the kitchen, nothing. He quickly ran into the basement and started flinging things left and right, still nothing. He sprinted back up the steps and ran back into the living room where he ascended the stairs to he upstairs. He found what he thought to be the master bedroom and looked around quickly. There on the night stand sat a key ring. He flung himself on the bed and landed on a large lump. 

Edge once again started to panic, he no clue what was under the covers beneath him. Was it a hollow? A dead person? He reluctantly pulled the covers down. What he found pissed him off, a fat cat. He knew he would have to save it so he threw the keys under his hat and grabbed it with both arms and sprinted down the steps, and out to his new car. He threw the cat in the back with the other, the hissed for a moment and then went to separate sides of the back seat and stared at each other. Edge ignored it took off his hat, grabbed the keys and put them into the ignition. The engined roared with life.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 5, 2011)

*[Nodoka]*

Nodoka heard something from the entrance of the hotel; everyone was inside, after all the excitement earlier with the dog. He ran there, thinking the dog might've been part of a pack, and the rest were here, investigating. In which case, he would just have to hope they were still outside, and he could baricade the door.

What he found, however, was much more surprising (and, though he didn't know, dangerous) than a pack of rabid dogs. There were a pair of girls standing there, in black robes. *"Who're you two?" *he demanded, reaching for his knife- at least until he saw their swords. He stopped, not wanted to antagonize them. Hopefully they would just leave.


----------



## Fear (Mar 5, 2011)

*[Diablos El Miedo]

*The Hollow had entered the Earth realm, regularly doing so from a day-to-day basis. He remembered the town where he used to live - _such a peaceful city. _Roaming the streets, he often saw school children at his old school, so joyful and young. Nothing had changed over the years, even the old grumpy lady that lived next door to his home was still there. He used to despise that lady, as he often got told off for doing literally nothing wrong.

The elegance of the city remained; statues of old hero's were still up, and the beaches still glowed brightly with it's delicate sand. Diablos felt a warm feeling in his heart, reminiscing all the times he and his mother had been to that same beach when he was young. ''Those were the days'' he thought. Though everything might seem postive within this visit, Diablos' joy always comes to an abrupt end after visiting his old home. Following the same route home as when he did when he was alive, Diablos had returned home. Often, he would see his heartbroken mother clinging onto an old photo of him, crying endlessly. Sometimes, he wished he was alive just for one day, so he could hug and comfort his mother.

After not being able to see his mother in pain, he left. Returning back to Hueco Mundo. He will always remember that fateful night, where his father had murdered him and fled. Each time he had come to terms with that, anger and hatred took over his heart, turning him into devil. Sympathy, pity, emotion and feelings no longer mean a thing to him. He would often consume the souls of other Hollows, which is the reason why they choose not to stay near him. This was only the beggining for Diablos', as he swore vengeance on the entire human race and most importantly - _his father._


----------



## Olivia (Mar 5, 2011)

*[Kumiko Hamano]*

She sighed she wasn't getting anywhere with these hollows. She kept slashing through them but more and more came at an endless number. She wasn't sure how much longer she could stall this devastation, but she knew she had to at least lessen the numbers out here. She looked out of the corner of her eye after she slashed down a hollow, and she saw a human for the first time in her life. She knew it was her job to protect them, so she stood her ground and continued to cut through the hollows, even though she was getting more and more cuts than she should be able to handle. Blood was practically in a giant puddle around her feat, she knew she couldn't stand much longer.

Then she remembered something, something from her time in the Academy. She was told if in a moment of crisis she could transfer her powers over to a human if she was in a moment of crisis. But wasn't the point of leading the hollows away from the Shinigami so at least she could be saved? Although she decided it was best to defeat these hollows, she couldn't let them win. She continued to back up towards the hotel, slicing through the mass amounts of hollows that came charging in. She eventually made her way to the entrance of the hotel as she looked to her side where the human was standing. She slowly said as blood dripped to the ground "I can't fight much longer, and, even though I don't even know you, I know you can't defeat these hollows the way you are now. As you can probably tell I'm injured, injured to the point where I'm just staying conscious on the intent on telling you all of this. SO answer quickly, if you want the people here to survive and live will you allow me to give you some powers. I'm afraid it's the only thing I can do now." A hollow charged towards them and she barley cut it in half before it attacked. She started to breath heavier then she already had been.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 5, 2011)

*[Nodoka]*

Nodoka realized that the two girls were heavily injured, and were being assaulted by giant black skinned monsters, with white masks. He listened as she spoke, explaining that he couldn't defeat these "hollows" on his own. He was silent and unmoving until she mentioned the "people here". The monsters would hurt them? Of course they would, they were giant monsters, attacking these two girls, why wouldn't they attack the kids? *"Yes...give me powers, if that's what you have to do"*. It was crazy, the idea of powers, monsters, the girls themselves, but he saw the beasts, and the girls, and how they were killing them with his own eyes, so he didn't question it.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 5, 2011)

*[Kumiko Hamano]*

She slashed down one more hollow as she turned to face him. She had to do this quick. She said "Don't be afraid." She then motioned her sword forward into the humans chest as she poured her power into him. She slowly said "Oh yeah that's right, my name is---Kumiko Hamano." A giant light enveloped them and suddenly a sword appeared in his hands. Her eyes started to flutter closed. She didn't know how much longer she could stay conscious, but she felt she could leave the rest to him.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 5, 2011)

*Yuusuke*

He felt a cold wind down his spine, as he put his sword in front of him in battle pose, were it chills? probably, he was not scared, he was excited! this was going to be his first real mission out in the human world, fighting hollows that looked, even if it was only a little, stronger than the ones he had fought before."Do you think you can handle those two? i want to test my shikai against the big guy"he said calm, in a confident tone of voice. The old guy with him answered affirmatively, those winged hollows seemed to be a real nuisance but didn´t look strong at all.

*"Okay you two!, follow me if you can shitheads!"*the guy wearing the normal shinigami outfit said. After those words the man jumped over the masked monsters and tried to cut them, the hollows avoided the attack easily just by flying. The swordsman began to run in a different direction from where Yuusuke was*"Hey you better do not die kid!"*he shouted in the distance. Up in the sky"Hey big brother, that shinigami is trying to escape"one of them said"Looks like that little brother...Let´s have fun with him"both of them began to fly following the oldman and leaving Reiki and the big monster alone.

"Hahaha those two idiots better don´t fail and die"the red creature said and then looked at the blond"Then you will be my next victim, shinigami?"the hollow said confident of himself as well" I think that is my line, weirdo" Yuusuke said with something that could be mistook by a cocky smile in his face"/It will be my first fight knowing about Ragnarok...I won´t lose/".


----------



## Ice Dragon (Mar 6, 2011)

*Seireitei with Hattori, Off to the Human World
*
Hattori awoke his body felt as good as new, Chikudo was really an awesome healer. He sat up and looked around, he wasn't in the second division barracks. He was at the Shihoin residence, he saw Hiroichi slumped over on a chair next to his bed. He put his feet on the ground and took a single step tip toe-ing toward the door.

"Where are you going?" Hiroichi said without looking up
"Daaam" he said softly

Hiroichi looked up at him with a smile

"How do you feel?" she asked
"I'm fine, ready to go fight hollows in the human world" he said 
"Good I made arrangements for you to go today, you can meet up with a friend of mine there"
"You're not coming Hiroichi-sama?"
"No, I'm not allowed to leave Soul Society" she said

Hattori knew when she got cryptic like that it didn't make any sense to ask her any questions. He just accepted it and hugged her

"Well Hiroichi-sama, I'm off I'll see you when I get back" he said 
"Be careful please, no messing around!"

Hattori had fought hollows a few times in his time at seireitei, he and Hiroichi had gone on a few missions in Rupongai killing hollows. He knew how dangerous they were. 

"I have my shikai now" he said with a grin
"I'm stronger than I've ever been"

With that he gathered his things and prepared himself to go to the human world. He met up with some other members of his division

"*The cleaner is clear, go now!*"

A door of sorts opened and Hattori ran through it with the rest of the members from his team. They were given simple orders. Help peaceful souls pass on and destroy hollows. They all had a special detector created by the twelveth division. The got through with no sign of the cleaner and they scattered when they hit the city.

"I'll go look for Hiroichi-sama's friend later" Hattori said

He jumped off running around looking for interesting things he'd never seen before. He eventually found stooped on the fence that surrounded it's roof.

"Maybe I'll find some interesting humans here"

He saw a pair of girls eating lunch, he was told that most humans couldn't see shinigami. He didn't try to hide his presence because of this, he just stooped there and observed them.


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 6, 2011)

*Rika Amane*

Rika had just finished her can of soda and tossed it aside rather indifferently. Yui had already started making her way down the stairs before Rika had picked up her school bag. "I gotta go. I'll see you after school." Rika grabbed her school bag before noticing an odd presence. She quickly turned around to see the shinigami perched on the fence above her. She lifted an eyebrow at the young boy. "Who...who are you? How long have you been there?"


----------



## Cursed panda (Mar 6, 2011)

*Edge, cats, and the car.*

As the engined roared, the cats growled. Edge slowly pulled out into the road and began his get away. He had done it, gotten out in time before he was swarmed by hollows. He even saved two lives from certain death, over all Edge had done good. He started accelerating slowly at first and then rapidly. Trying to gain distance from the area he was in as fast as possible. 

Thoughts and ideas raced through Edge's mind. He was now less stressed and calming down._I did it, I got out in time. I saved the cats lives, although I suppose that didn't really matter. Oh I also saved Mr. Green hair's life too I gue-_ 

*Boom*

The parking ramp that Edge was driving by suddenly exploded when something had crashed right through it. Dust and debris was everywhere, Edge swerved off road and was driving on the side walk, trying to see what just happened. The dust blocked any visual of what this thing was, but by the looks of it it wasn't good. The whole parking ramp had crashed which meant something big coming. Suddenly the dust cleared and he saw it.

There not 15 feet away from him was a T-Rex, a huge one at that. It stood  at probably 25 feet. It reeked of death and blood, and it was a hollow. There on it's face a mask laid. Edge knew that this thing was not fight able, this is what Green Hair was telling him about, he was now a wanted man by Hollows in a 100 yard radius. Edge quickly hit the throttle, and started going faster and faster, he got back on the road and just went straight for the high way.

Behind him the T-Rex roared with anger and hate, it charged after him slowly gaining speed, but so was he. He was able to stay about 7 feet away from him at all times, but he knew he would have to find a way to stop him quickly.

*King*

King sat on a telephone line like other birds in the human world. He knew humans couldn't see him but right now it wasn't a bad idea to remain on the telephone line. As of right now the human world was in chaos, hollows and shinigami where everywhere, and this was he was at least cloaked. He had cloaked his scent so hollows wouldn't be able to find him and shinigamis would think he is just another bird, it was also the perfect trap. 

So far today he had not gotten any prey, although he had only been here for an hour so it was alright. Suddenly something caught his eyes. On the roof tops of a house not to far away two hollows where fighting, King knew this was his chance to get two hollows in one shot. King slowly moved his was over there, flying causally with his scent still covered. The hollows paid no mind to him and just kept going at it. 

Suddenly King swept down and used Talons of the Crow on one of them, a smaller one a spider like hollow by the looks of it, he never saw it coming. His back was gripped by tendrils and pain rushed through his body, King took a bite and the hollow disintegrated into the air.


----------



## Fear (Mar 6, 2011)

*[Diablos El Miedo]

*Diablos had returned to his old house once again; though this time, things were different. In hope of finding his mother peacefully lying on the sofa as she usually did, she was not there. This made Diablos question himself - ''Where could she be? She often stayed inside and locked herself in from society after my death. She couldn't have gone out.'' Diablos left, leaving his former house. He entered the quick route where it took him to several local shops and markets, where he and his mother visited every week. Still no luck, but Diablos noticed a few posters stuck on walls of the streets.

Those posters - showed the death of a women who committed suicide, Diablos' mother. He didn't understand, the term ''committed suicide'' made no sense to him. What had happend to her these past few years? Did she endure that much pain? He thought silently to himself. He began to feel hatred in his heart again, ready to consume him and fuel his onslaught. Just before he was ready to unleash years of hatred, he felt a soft delicate touch on his right shoulder. He turned around, and saw - _his mother. _''Mom, is that.....you?'' whispered Diablos. The lady nodded and replied ''Yes, son, it's me'' as her lips slowly formed a smile. Suddenly, all the rage that engulfed his heart disappeared. ''Mother, how.....'' He was interupted. His mother placed her hand onto his mouth and said ''Shhhhhh......I am with you now, that's all that matters.''

She hugged the large Hollow, without any fear. Diablos had figured out that it was her soul who was reunited with him. ''I am so glad to see you, Hiro. I've missed you.'' Tears began to run down her eyes, but Diablos' used his large claws to wipe them off her cheek ''I've missed you to, mother.'' Shortly after their reunion, Diablos felt her spritual body fading away. ''I have to go son, but I promise I will see you again.'' Diablos lifted up his arm reaching towards his mother. Her body had levitated to the sky, as a bright light in the sky had formed above her. She too, held her arm high and reached for Diablos, but slowly faded away. Forgetting about his assault, he left Earthbound and went back to Hueco Mundo, where he would sit by himself isolated until the next visit - though that visit may have been the last.


----------



## Laix (Mar 6, 2011)

*{Nodoka Sumato}*

Nodoka watched as the girl managed to hold off most of the hollows with her shikai abilities, while she could do nothing. Nothing, absolutely nothing. Soon, they got near the hotel where they saw a boy nearby, who asked who they were. She saw that Kumiko was injured, and that she seemed to be willing to give the boy here some powers. 'Wait ... is that safe!?' She cried as she tried to remain calm. It was rare that she would even talk yet shout, but she couldn't help it. However, Kumiko seemed to be willing to do this, as she introduced herself to the boy. Nodoka thought she should do the same, and bowed before the boy. 'Nodoka Sumato.'


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 6, 2011)

*Daisuke Kamiya| First Words*

Daisuke continued his rush to the summit of the snow-capped mountain. It was not an easy trek in the slightest given the fact that he wasn’t necessarily wearing proper attire. The snow was compact and didn’t have much give which only limited shunpo somewhat. It took what felt like a hundred flash steps before he reached the base of the mountain. He looked up and lamented at the fact he still had to climb the damn thing.

“Hey zanpakuto spirit! You’re an ASSHOLE!!!” Daisuke cursed angrily at his spirit for making this such a difficult process. At first the damn thing wouldn’t even talk to him and now it was making him literally climb a mountain.  The beast moved to the edge of the mountain it’s shadowy silhouette giving it an almost majestic look.

_“You think I’d just help the likes of you without proof of your worth? You dirty little street rat why would I just give you a portion of my power? So you can beat a woman who doesn’t even know you exist? To validate the fact that you are more just mere street scum? I know all of your insecurities Daisuke. Your hopes, your dreams, your soul I know all of it and I’m not quite sure you’re worthy of me.” _The Zanpakuto spoke with a regal and powerful voice. It was almost like that of a king and to make it even more heavy handed the spirit was looking down on Daisuke.

“I don’t care what you think you know. The fact is I’m going to come up there and kick your ass into submission.” Daisuke looked up defiantly at the spirit. He may be a street rat but he was the street rat that was going to tame the spirit of his zanpakuto.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 6, 2011)

*Yuusuke*

As soon as his fellow member of the eleventh division attracted the flying hollows and after exchanging some words, Yuusuke and the red hollow began the fight if it could be called like that. The masked creature raised his arm and then with a lot of strength he threw it down trying to crush Yuusuke against the ground as if his arm were a mallet.The power of the impact provoked a crater and an enormous cloud of dust. When it cleared, apparently there was no trail of Yuusuke"HAhahaha!! what a weakling!"the hollow said as he thought that he already defeated Reiki.

"mmm...this...Why are you laughing?"a voice asked as the masked enemy turned to look at the place where the voice came from only to see the red-eyed shinigami standing on the rooftop of a house"You, when?"the monster asked"Who knows? anyway, you aren´t as strong as how you look"he said smiling.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 6, 2011)

*Daisuke Kamiya| Locking Horns! Part 4!*

Daisuke’s climb up to the top was a harrowing one to say the least. It took most of his upper body strength to get to the top of the mountain. It was a rather dull and arduous climb that almost featured the shinigami’s long descent to the bottom of the mountain on quite a few occasions. 

_“Hello Daisuke Kamiya.”_ Daisuke was greeted by a blue beast that looked like a hybrid between a tiger and a wolf with horns. The beast was about the size of either of the aforementioned animals and spoke with a rather regal voice. It was in stark contrasts to Daisuke’s gruffer auditory disposition. 



“Hello? You make me run through ant fucking artica and climb mount fucking Everest and all you can say is hello.” Daisuke had a murderous look on his face as his eye began to twitch violently. The nerve of this zanpakuto avatar, who the hell did it think it was. Daisuke drew his twin Zanpakuto blades and his teeth began to chatter. He was about to snap but the beast took action upon seeing what the situation was about to become. It roared mightily like a lion, the sound wave it emitted knocked Daisuke to the ground.

_“You come to my world uninvited and have the nerve to insult me!!! I am the king of this world and will not be disrespected by the likes of you. I should tear the flesh from your jugular and feast on you. You are a maggot in the presence of royalty!!! Do not disrespect the true Emperor you pretender!!!” _The beast roared again this time his voice pushed Daisuke’s whole body back a bit. Any more and he could have been pushed off the mountain.

“Listen here beast either we fight together or die alone and I ain’t dying!!!” Daisuke roared back at the beast with a feral yell of his own. The power and bass behind his yell wasn’t the same magnitude as the spirit but his passion was clear in his voice and the fire in his eyes.

_“Prepare yourself then boy. The power of my horns will not be matched by the likes of you!!!”_


----------



## Ice Dragon (Mar 6, 2011)

*With Hattori and Rika*

Hattori almost fell off the fence but he regained his balance easily and used shunpo to appear behind the girl.

"My name is Hattori Hanzo" he said with his trademark smile
"As for how long I was there, I watched you eat your whole lunch"
"Sorry about that I didn't know you could see me, this is the first time I've ever seen humans"

He touched her hand and laughed

"I was just a little curious"

Hattori suddenly looked away as did Rika

"I can sense a hollow" Hattori said

He jumped up on the top of the fence and looked back at her

"Wanna come?"

Hattori didn't know why he asked her if she wanted to come, something about her drew him to her. He didn't know how to explain it, but for now he just wanted to play.


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 6, 2011)

*Rika Amane and Hattori Hanzo*

"Right, I-" The school bell then rang, startling Hattori. "Oh, crap. Now I'm late. My whole day's screwed up now. Thanks." Rika said sarcastically as she headed off to class. 

Later in class, Rika tried to focus on what the teacher was saying. But she kept noticing Hattori tapping on the glass window outside of the school. He was hanging upside down it seemed, trying to get Rika's attention. Rika couldn't quite understand why no one else in class noticed him.

After school, Rika was once again on her way home when she spotted the boy again behind the gates of the school. "Hey, it's me! Look at me! Hey, lady! Hey! Look! It's me! Look at me!" Hattori was shouting this as Rika tried to ignore him and kept on her way. Finally, when she was about half way home, she turned around. "What do you want?!"

Hattori shrunk down as Rika finally was paying some attention to him since the last severa hours. "Oh, sorry. It's just that this is the first time a human has really noticed my presence."

"Go home, kid. I'm not buying it. Even if I could see shinigami, they're not supposed to look like some annoying little fifth grader. Alright?" Suddenly, a daunting presence came crushing down onto them both. "What the...hell?"

"A...a hollow!" 

"A what?!"


----------



## Ice Dragon (Mar 6, 2011)

*With Hattori and Rika*

Hattori moved to stand in front of Rika 

"That's a hollow and I'm guessing just like me you're the only one that can see it" Hattori said
"Get back a bit these things are dangerous" he said

His face still wasn't serious 

He ran toward the hollow and pulled out the twin tanto from behind his back, the hollow was much bigger than he was but it's movements were slow. He easily dodged the hand that the hollow reached out for him with. He slashed at the hollow with both the short blades cutting off it's hand

"Hollows are what human souls turn into when they remain in the human world too long" Hattori said
"Shinigami do two things, they help human spirits pass on to soul society or they destroy hollows"

The hollow lunged for Hattori again but he dodged the attack easily and stabbed both his tanto into the hollow's back ripping it open spilling black blood everywhere. He swiped his tanto the blood splattering on the ground just as the hollow exploded into black mist.

"Now do you believe I'm a shinigami?" Hattori asked Rika as he stuck his tanto back into their sheath


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 6, 2011)

*With Rika and Hattori*

Rika watched in susprise as the boy managed to slice down the creature in front of her. _"Is...that what the wall is trying to protect us from?"_ She thought silently to herself. As the hollow faded away, she noticed the mask shatter. It was only for a moment, she was certain that behind it's mask was one of the two old men she had spoken to from time to time.

She turned back to Hattori, not being able to find the words to describe what just happened. "I...always thought that shinigami are just sent to keep souls from from getting lost on their way to the afterlife...and well, I didn't know that human souls could become..."

Another horrible presence approached the two. An enormous creature walked up behind them, it's body resembling a large black bear, and a round mask with sharp teeth. *"What did you do to me friend there?!"* The creature brought it's large claw down onto the shinigami.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 6, 2011)

*Daisuke Kamiya| The First Strike Part 5*

The tension in the air was palpable as Daisuke and the spirit of his zanpakuto circled around each other like predators. They were about to fight on top of a snowy mountain that was about 8000 feet above sea level. The summit was about a mile or two around which was a sufficient amount of room to fight. Being that high in the air the snow was more like ice though meaning traction was going to be a slight problem.

_“If you can defeat me then I will lend you my power. It doesn’t matter how you do it, if you get me to submit or if you push me off the mountain. Setting any other kind of conditions would be unfair considering how much of a vermin you are in comparison.” _The beast was purposely being condescending and Daisuke hated it. It made his blood boil violently.

“I’m going to skin you and wear you as a fur coat you stupid son of a bitch!!!”  Daisuke rushed the beast holding his arms out, a blade in each hand. He lunged forward at the blue tiger attempting to stab it with the sword in his right hand, but the beast side stepped the blow causing Daisuke to spin around and try to slash in a horizantal arc but this time the tiger ducked under the area of attack. 

_“You charge in like an imbecile and you’re going to get hurt!!”_ The tiger roared as it sprang up and torpedoed its head into Daisuke’s midsection. Daisuke felt as though a battering ram had just hit him as he skidded backward from the force of the blow. It knocked the wind out of him, but it could have been worse. The tiger had horns and he was lucky he didn’t get impaled on them.

_“Next time I will not hesitate to run you through. Show me your Champuru Kendo, Daisuke Kamiya!!!” _The beast roared as it began to rush him.


----------



## Cursed panda (Mar 6, 2011)

*King*

With one Hollow dead King began his attack on the second. The second hollow had no idea what to do, the hollow he was fighting was now dead, and a new probably stronger one had taken it's place, and to top it all off King had wings. The hollow just began to run away from King jumping from roof top to roof top. King was fast on his trail though. "Your a dead hollow!" King screeched at his fleeing prey. He suddenly stopped and activated Rage of the Blind, and then began to charge at the hollow faster, the only problem was that it would be harder to see him.

The hollow once again was taken by surprise when King started flying toward him at an even faster pace then before. He quickly jumped down from the roof and started down the street. At first King thought he had lost him but then he was able to make out a blur heading down the road every once in a while turning it's head back looking for something. King swerved and began to follow the hollow once more. He screeched and cawed, until finally he had caught up to him and then in 10 seconds the chase was over.

Within 10 seconds King had swooped down, taken a bite out of the hollows left eye and then drove his talons into his back. The hollow let out a scream of death and then slowly became dust in the wind. King flew back up to another telephone pool and laid on the wires. He scanned the area again for more prey, you could tell that this must have been King's normal hunting strategy because it was so routine looking. Swoop down on his prey, take a bite, land on the ground and then fly back to the telephone wires. King was truly brilliant.


----------



## Kei (Mar 6, 2011)

*Alice and Kyuubee// Position*

Alice made her way down the steps of the train station, it was a long way from the city to this part of the world. Nothing but old school, like a village from a ninja book, Alice looked around kids were playing with sticks and balls. Different from the kids in the city, that was on their damn phone talking down to everyone...

Alice made her way though the village, the people smiled at each other, they weren't rude and ignorant. Alice smiled as she thought of the peace she could get if she stayed here, Kyuubee looked at her confusinly but she just shook them off....

"Our employer...Is there..."Kyuubee pointed out

Alice nodded and went out to the place, it was a little ramen shack, people went freely in and out and some ate outside. No one carried spiritual pressure until she walked inside and sensed something disturbing, she turned to her side and saw a man, old and ugly as ever. His teeth were sharp as he tore though the ramen, Alice unleashed some of her spiritual pressure and he stopped eating

_"Was waiting ye...."_he began,_"I took note of your scent when you came walking thu hearz...Smelling like hallow...and Shinigami..."_

Alice narrowed her eyes

_"Before wez start what position are you on..."_

"Of my employer...."


----------



## Ice Dragon (Mar 6, 2011)

*With Hattori and Rika
*
Hattori used his shunpo to dodge the attack, the hollow's claw destroyed the ground and a few people noticed the damage as chunks of rock was thrown into the air. People in the town knew what unexplained damage meant and began to move away. Hattori appeared behind Rika and lifted her off her feet and jumped to the top of the wall of the school where he set her down.

"Stay here, these things just seem to keep popping up around you" Hattori said
"I had not seen one all day until I found you and two pop up"

He jumped back down to face the humongous hollow he reached for his zanpakuto but stopped

"*You killed my friend, now I'm going to kill you*" the hollow said with a snarl

Hattori dodged the attack easily just as the last second

"You thought you had me there eh?" Hattori said with a giggle
"Look at this!" Hattori said to Rika 

He assumed his Hakuda fighting stance his right foot pointing forward with his right hand facing the hollow his palm upward. His other hand was behind his back

"I'm not even going to use my swords this time" he said
"*You're not taking me seriously you cocky brat*"

The hollow dove forward with it's claws and fangs flashing, Hattori waited to the last second to side step the attack

"Stumbling Knock" he said as he hit the back of the hollow's foot sending it stumbling into the same wall Rika was standing atop.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 6, 2011)

*Yuusuke*

The blond was with his sword leaning on his shoulder again as he was grabbing it from the hilt. The hollow looked angry as its tail screwed the roof of a house behind him"Hey hey, I was just telling the truth, don´t go destroying the place because of a little tantrum"Reiki said"You brat, How you dare...!"the hollow cried out while raising his arm again and then tried to smash Yuusuke against the house with the palm of its hand but when he reached the boy, it´s hand didn´t go further as he found resistance under his hand.

Yuusuke was between the enormous hand of the hollow and the house, he put his big sword in a horizontal position just above his head to stop the hand of the monster as his feet sank in the rooftop a little, gathering strength, with a sudden movement he pulled up the hand of the creature making it to step back"I told you that you weren´t strong at all"the red-eyed shinigami said and then jumped his right leg was extended a little as his left leg was shrunken, his left hand extended as well as if he were to stop something with it while his right arm was in from of him grabbing the hilt of Ragnarok as the blade of the sword was leaning on his left shoulder.

When he reached the shoulder of the hollow, he moved his left shoulder in a way that it impulsed the blade of the sword, taking advantage of this impulse he waved his sword, making a deep wound on the body of the hollow"Graaa!!"the creature cried in pain as Yuusuke landed in the still untouched part of the rooftop of the house behind the hollow"I´m only starting here".


----------



## Kei (Mar 6, 2011)

*Alice and Kyuubee*

"A hallow out here I would never took note or even fathom, interesting case, hmm why did you come out here...Jino?"Kyuubee asked as he jumped on the table and Alice sat down, her blades on her back didn't seem to bother anyone here. Maybe blades were accepted here than in the city...

_"Me either...Let alone with a human...Kyuubee.."_Jino said

Kyuubee smiled and shook his head,"....This is enough of this silly talk...You called me for a reason, you have a job."Kyuubee asked

Alice nodded,"Kyuubee said it would interest me greatly...Or that what you told him.."she said as she crossed her leg again but this time in another direction

The old man smiled,_"Shinigamiz....Those bastards are coming to Earth in even greater numbers.."_he smiled,_"I am hiring you to kill off at least three of those bastards in this village, I can't fest off of the souls here and I am starvin!!!"_he yelled

Alice rolled her eyes,"I am here for serious business, but I'll take the money first.."Alice said,"But honor this child with a question...How did you get a human body?"

Jino placed his back on the wall,_"When Hallows are strong enough we gain abilities ya herez...This is mines.."_he explained

Alice eyes shapened,"I see...Thank you for the information, I will cut down any shinigami here in this area...For your fest.."she sighed

Alice left and Kyuubee stayed

"Now that the child is gone...Tell me Jino...When are you going to tell us there are more than three here.."


----------



## Cursed panda (Mar 6, 2011)

*Edge now with extra car chases!*

Edge kept on barreling down the road, everyone once in a while dodging stuff that had fallen in the road. Normally this would have slowed him down and probably killed him, however it also slowed down the T-Rex so it was no real advantage or disadvantage. Edge kept looking for a way onto the high way but couldn't find one. It seemed like every road just pushed him farther and farther away from a major highway. He was starting to get desperate, he knew he could crash at any time, he could run out of gas. Suddenly he stopped and thought about what he just thought.

He quickly checked the gas, it was half full luckily, Edge had gotten off easy. But still he knew he would have to get to a major high way at some point. Or at least some kind of straight road. Edge looked behind him, the hollow was still in full pursuit and roaring violently. Edge quickly turned his head back to the road and shook it as to say to himself to never do that again.

That cats in the back of the car where scared as can be, they where now as close as possible, the opposite of earlier when they where bitter enemies, it seems like war brings out fear in everyone. Even to those that can't understand it. Edge however was more in panic then fear, always turning at the first turn available. Not paying any attention to any signs other then "Dead End" Edge was pretty much asking for death. But it really didn't matter either way, Edge would die by that Hollow if he slowed down, so he knew he really had no other option. To him it just felt like he was only delaying his death, and honestly that was okay in his mind.

*King*

King sat on the telephone line, searching the ground below for prey, Shinigami or hollow whatever came his way. He knew that right now Shinigami would be everywhere. He felt there presence downtown, lots of them. He sat there with hope that one would wander to far from the group, go on a recon mission or something and make his way to the suburbs where he sat so he could quickly rip out the Shinigami's eyes and make a meal of him. 

But then again a hollow could walk by, sure they weren't as great but they where something. He could dine on one and gain a little power. Overall that was his mission, have some Shinigami or Hollow walk into his trap just like the last two did. 

His hopes where answered when he saw a Shinigami coming down the street. The Shinigami slowly made it's way toward King. King kept cool, he knew that the Shinigami wouldn't be able to touch him. Even if the Shinigami knew he was a hollow he could quickly just fly away with no harm done. However it was better to play it cool and careful when dealing with Shinigami. He started flying away as the Shinigami came closer, just like a normal crow would. The Shinigami paid no mind to him, fool.

King suddenly curved in the air and came crashing down on the Shinigami's head with the force of his talons, and then flying back into the air. The s]Shinigami fell to the ground and reached for his zanpakuto, but it would do no good. King already was on his was down for a second attack. By the time the Shinigami had retrieved his blade King was already at his legs. King quickly grabbed his left leg with the full force of his talons and started flying away. King heard a snap and knew he had broken the Shinigami's left leg. He was a pawn now in King's plan.


----------



## Ice Dragon (Mar 6, 2011)

*Gen Maru in Soam Town*

Gen ran through the city, the place was becoming more and more chaotic the alarm in his pocket seemed to go off every few minutes and as fast as they popped up. 

"This is crazy!" Gen said to himself

Just as he said that a hollow with bat wings flew out of the sky and attacked him. He ducked and rolled away from the attack and in the same motion he pulled out his clay. It quickly liquefied enveloping his entire body. The hollow flew toward him again screaming he jumped over the attack and put his hands together a white long sword was formed and he slashed the hollow in two.

He landed and didn't stop, he shot off into the air toward the inner city. He pulled out his cellphone and dialed a number, the phone began to ring and soon a voice came though the phone.

"Mr. Chatos, I'm coming in for a meeting. I have some news"

With that he hung up and shot off into the air again with another humongous leap. He landed in front of the building and ran strait inside his armor liquified turning back into a simple lump of clay. He walked pass the assistant's desk, she tried to stop him but he kept walking. He pushed strait though the doors.

"Bad news sir"
"I have just been informed by a shinigami that they are preparing for war"
"They have dispatched all available shinigami to our world"
"I was wondering what was going on with all the hollow sitings" Chatos said
"What do you suggest?" he asked Gen 

He was a little surprised that he was asked for an opinion

"I think we should get all available units into the inner city, the shinigami are better than use at finding and taking care of hollows"
"We protect our own and let them do their job"
"Start getting an army together" Gen said

Chatos nodded

"I'll talk to the president"

Gen nodded

"I'll be setting up I'm currently working with one of the shinigami I'll keep you updated sir" Gen said 

With that he walked out of the office


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 6, 2011)

*Yuusuke*

*With Yuusuke*

"You shinigami scum!!!"the masked menace said as it tried to punch Yuusuke but the guy jumped letting the hollow to destroy the last part of the roof, before the enemy could retreat its arm, Raiki landed on its fist and with one swing ripped apart the hand of the monster"My hand!! My hand!!"[/COLOR the foe shouted in pain again" Let´s aim for something bigger"he said and rushed while on the monster´s arm, then jumped towards its head but then the hollow stopped his cries"Hehehe fool!"it said and then with its remaining hand, the creature "slapped" Yuusuke, sending the boy flying against the ground.

Some moments passed before the blond got rid of the rocks and dust that were covering him by emitting his reiatsu"Okay, i did not foresee that"he said coming out from the hole that the impact of the fall created, the left side of his head bleeding as the trail of blood was passing just next to his left eye"It´s time to finish this brat"the hollow said as he took off his own arm that was left without a hand before. Then throwing it at the ground the arm began to glow as it started to take the shape of something, when it stopped Yuusuke stared bored at it though he was a little surprised inside, a new hollow similar to the big one appeared though the new one was smaller, just the same size as the winged hollows of before.

*with the old guy*

*"Where are they, have I lost them?"*the man wondered as he stooped running, as a member of the eleventh division, just as Yuusuke, the guy´s attitude was not fitting at all the division where he was assigned, he was more the kind of guy who likes to think how to deal with the enemy, but still he liked that division, the members some of them very animated or very grumpy but still the atmosphere of the group was really good, that´s why he stopped as a member of that division he should face the enemy and win.

As he looked around, from behind a voice warned him"Found you"the voice said, the shinigami jumped avoiding the tackle but in mid air the hollow that was missing, hit him with his wing."It´s time to eat little brother"the hollow said landing on a rock fence"I thought so big brother"the other one stated as he landed in the street*"Ha! let´s get this party started"*


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 6, 2011)

*Rika Amane*

Rika watched the shinigami attack the hollow rather effortlessly. She was still getting over the fact that these hollows were actually human souls. She'd heard about the creatures before, outside the city's walls, but hadn't ever really encountered one, or even known what exactly they were called. Apparently they seemed to be fond of her though. She was pretty sure this current hollow was the other old man, whom must have become one in the last 24 hours, like his friend.

The hollow growled and turned around to face Hattori. *"You little bastard. I'm gonna-"* Without warning, Rika hopped off the wall and hit the top of the hollow's head with a drop kick. She then leaped off the monster and landed nearby Hattori. She turned to Hattori and smiled. "I can handle myself too."

The hollow stumbled for a moment, trying to keep itself standing. *"You...you..."*


----------



## Ice Dragon (Mar 6, 2011)

*With Ave in Hueco Mundo*

Ave flew into the air avoiding the teeth of the humongous hollow every time she flapped her red wings clouds of red cinders flew out from her wings 

"What do you want?" Ave asked angrily
"*I have come here to consume all of these hollows*" it said
"You're fresh out of luck" Ave said
"I had the exact same plan" 

The humongous worm hollow began to laugh

"*You think you could stop me and as puny as you are?*" the hollow asked

He lunged at her trying to consume her entire body, she easily avoided him eating the shinigami had really boosted her power. She flapped her wings forward feather flew out embedding themselves in the hollow lighting a large portion of it on fire. It screamed out and beat around in the sand

"I could take a large portion out of you right now and snuff out your chances to get any stronger"
"You think being big is an advantage in Hueco Mundo?" Ave asked

*With Rika and Hattori*

Hattori watched as she attacked the hollow dazing it landing next to him

"You got some skills there" Hattori said

The hollow still seemed dazed and it lunged forward and attacked the both of them. The moved in different directions Hattori struck the hollow in it's side with an open palm thrust while Rika kicked it in it's other side the hollow screamed out in pain and exploded into black mist.

"That's what we shimigami do" Hattori said
"You were pretty good yourself" he said nodding
"I didn't know humans could fight hollows too" Hattori said

He jumped up on the wall and stooped down so that he was looking down at Rika

"So what's your name?" Hattori asked
"You're the coolest human I know, lets be friends"

He said with his trademark smile


----------



## Cursed panda (Mar 6, 2011)

*King*

With the Shinigami's leg snapped he was now King's toy. He could do whatever he wanted with him. King flew a bit higher and then looked down on the Shinigami just to see how bad he had screwed him over. The Shinigami's left leg was completely destroyed, the bone had pierced through the skin and now remains half sticking out of his leg. The Shinigami must have dropped his Zanpakuto in the pain because it sat idle a good foot away from him. 

King examined the Shinigami's face. He looked young even for a Shinigami. His eyes were a bright vibrant green and his hair was pitch black. His face was covered in tears and pain. King could see that there honestly was no way for him to make it out of this alive. King flew down and grabbed the zanpakuto with his talons and threw it away. The Shinigami didn't even seem to care he just laid there with tears and pain rolling down his face, suddenly he tried to speak to King "Ki- k- ki." The Shinigami couldn't form words properly, he started breathing heavily. 

King looked down on him, he suddenly felt pity for him, the psychopath in him seemed to suddenly disappear and King looked down with concern. "I'll kill you" King suddenly said and slowly lifted himself down to the ground. The Shinigami looked at King and smiled. The Shinigami knew he was done for but at least this hollow was kind, that was knew to him for sure. Normally hollows would leave you to die to attract others, but not this one.

King jumped onto the Shinigami's neck and then suddenly stabbed his talons into it. The Shinigami's face flashed from complete and total pain, to relief, and then nothing. His expression disappeared. King quickly flew away, he was down with that for a moment he needed a break to think. King didn't want to turn into a monster, like most Hollows. King wanted to stay how he was. 

*Edge*

Edge suddenly took a sharp turn and what he found was the biggest relief he had ever seen. There was a ramp, one that led right to the freeway. He started full speed for it. The T-Rex followed him also a full speed, roaring more violently it knew Edge had a chance to get away from him. 

Edge kept going at this point he was at the ramp. He flew up it and then roared his way down it. The T-Rex followed, almost breaking the ramp under his feet. Edge suddenly had an idea, he need a bridge! That hollow wouldn't be able to cross a bridge. But he needed a big one like one of those four lanes that hung above freeway's. Edge now on the freeway looked for a large bridge he could use, so far no luck, but he figured if he could find a more industrial area he may be able to find one. For now this freeway would have to do. 

Edge looked behind him again and almost killed himself for doing so. The hollow's jaw hung open now and Edge saw it's hundreds of fangs, all waiting there just for him. Edge turned back to the road and tried to push the pedal down more, sadly he was already going as fast as possible. He suddenly had another idea, and his hand quickly strayed to the radio. 

*"This is an emergency broadcast set on replay,"* Said a mechanical voice through the radio. A womans voice followed it *"The world is in distress, most people think god is finally here to smite us down. Others say that all hell has broken loose. cities are destroyed and the president is dead. Seek shelter and emergency aid as soon as poss-"* Edge looked down and flicked it off, to depressing to hear, the humans don't even know what it is that's killing them.


----------



## Ice Dragon (Mar 6, 2011)

*With Gen in Soam Town
*
Gen walked out of the office and pulled out the detector from his pocket and pressed the button on it.

"Zano how is it coming?" Gen asked
"It's coming, I wish I had some help though"
"I'll see what I can do"

Gen made his way toward the hospital he needed help, he couldn't get everything together by himself. He walked through the to see people running out of the hospital just as the hollow detector in his pocket began to beep. He heard a scream that any hunter knew and feared.

"What they are attacking here too?"

He ran toward the elevator to find it destroyed, he dipped in his pocked and white liquid began to creep him is hand. His phone suddenly started to ring he pulled it out and pressed the talk button.

"GEN, HOLLOWS ARE ATTACKING THE HOSPITAL!!!" a frantic voice screamed over the phone.

He ran out of the elevator to see a hollow squeezed into the corridor with a hand in Eve's room he noticed a black robed figured laying on the ground lifelessly. 

"It's strong enough to kill a shinigami" Gen thought to himself

He took a step forward

"Hey you big piece of shit!" Gen shouted as he ran down the corridor full tilt

The hollow turned to look at him just as he slammed a fist into the hollow knocking it down the corridor and through the wall. He looked in to see Eve and Jean in the room looking frightened.

"EVE!! Pull yourself together, because you can't walk doesn't mean you can't fight!" he screamed at her

Gen ran down the corridor and jumped through the hole in the wall landing on the street. A shinigami suddenly dropped down next to him, drawing his sword.

"_I'll handle this human_" he said confidently 
"You handle your own business, there is a shinigami up there and it looks hurt badly"
"You handle that and this piece of filth is mine" Gen said with intensity
"*You guys are talking about me like I'm not here*" the hollow said hopping from one foot to the other
"That's because you won't be here for much longer" Gen said his arm forming into a blade


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 6, 2011)

*Rika and Hattori*

Rika watched as the hollow faded away. Hopefully, he would find his friend in the next world. As Hattori hopped over onto a nearby wall, she crossed her arms and went over to grab her bag off the ground. "My name is Rika Amane." She picked her bag up and threw it over her shoulder.

"And umm, sorry for being such a jerk to you earlier. I've heard stories about shinigami, but this is my first time actually meeting one." She pulled out a bag of gummi bears and tossed it to Hattori. "Here. It's human food. It's good," she said somewhat playfully.

"Rika! There you are." Rika turned around to see her dad running towards them. "Oh, hi dad. I got held up, but-"

"Who's this?" Hiro eyed Hattori. Rika was surprised her dad could see him too. "Uhh, he's sort of....umm, he's a friend. He's from the elementary school nearby." 

"Oh, I've never seen him before." Rika shoved her dad forward. "Let's go dad. I'll get dinner ready again tonight."

"Oh, well let's bring the new kid along too then. I'd like to get to know him more."


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Mar 7, 2011)

*V?ctor and Verano*

The both of them finally arrived inthe the throne room. Verano looked up at his flying companion with his strange blue eyes and said, "V?ctor, why don't you head back and use my device to go to the human world and pick us up a couple of snacks?"

*"As you wish."*
V?ctor then jumped off Verano's head and flew off. Once he was gone Verano turned and walked over to Yuu.

"Greetings arrancar, my name is Verano and I believe I can be of use to you."


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 7, 2011)

*Daisuke Kamiya| Dropping the Gauntlet, Kenmaru!! Part 6*

As the tiger rushed at him Daisuke began to spin in place on the ice with both his blades, ready to slice into whatever entered his guard or flank.

“The problem with that move is that it only guards three dimensions. What about the fourth!?!?” The tiger roared as it vaulted itself in the air with the momentum it gained running at Daisuke. The young shinigami had to think quickly as there was no immediate defense.

“GOTCHA!!!” Daisuke yelled at the beast as it cocked an eye at him. Daisuke quickly holstered one blade then fell on his back. He began to spin on his back with his legs in the air like a break-dancer. He began using the steel base of his sandal to spin his other blade like the rotor of a helicopter.

“Spinaroonie!!!” He yelled out the name of the move for dramatic effect as the tiger had to change its trajectory and jump over Daisuke so as to not get cut by the blade. Daisuke returned to an upright position smirking at the tiger.

“Don’t get cocky child. It was a nice warm up but now it’s time to get slightly more serious. I’m not going to go easy on you from this point forward. I will show you my true power. First I’ll start with taking my limiter off. This next technique is designed to transmit the electric impulses from the brain in a straight line directly to my body. Try to keep up little mouse. *KANMARU!!!*” The beast’s horns began to pulsate with lightning, which began to flow through its entire body. Soon enough an electric blue aura was around the tiger replacing its fur and giving it an ethereal appearance. Its eyes glowed with its now apparent electric power. The tiger now looked more like pure energy rather than a flesh being.


----------



## Fear (Mar 7, 2011)

*[Diablos El Miedo]

*Diablos was scouring the isolated Hueco Mundo; thinking to himself ''Should I go back to Earth Realm?.'' Though he and his mothers reunion had supressed his hatred, even a short thought about his father could bring it all back within an instant. Two hollows approached Diablo's, in a pugnacious manner. ''Hey, lets feast on this guys soul'' said one of the hollows. The other hollow gulped, and reluctantly replied ''Are you sure about this? He sure looks pretty strong...we should move along.'' Diablos turned around, ''Listen to your freind, if you value your life.'' The first Hollow seemed cocky, a large frown appeared on his face as he replied ''Pft, fine, be a chicken shit. I will kill this bastard myself.'' The hollow swiftly ran towards Diablos, holding out his claws ready to attack him. As soon as the Hollows claw was about to make contact with Diablos, it's arm was abruptly ripped off it's socket. 

The hollow spectating had a face of pure shock, while the hollow that attacked slowly looked above as it saw it's own arm flying through the sky.''My arm, my fucking arm. YOU BASTARD! You will pay.'' Roared the Hollow. It lunged in in attempt to attack Diablos again, Diablos silently stood there with a smirk on his face ''Cluster.......claw.'' Using his large bulky claws, Diablos ripped apart the hollow, leaving multiple segments of his body on the floor. Sweat began to leak down the spectating hollow's face, ''I-I-I'm outta here.'' He said nervously. The remaining hollow fled without any hesitation - Diablos stood there, apathetic in chasing it. Diablos left Hueco Mundo, and once again went to Earth's realm for another visit. Once he had arrived, he pondered in the sky ''Look at them, so happy....nothing but smiles.'' Diablos had felt discusted on how regular Humans could be so happy in such a cruel world.

 The large hollow flew vigourously threw the skies, ''I will find this bastard, and kill him.'' Diablos searched the entire town, seeking the one person in this world who he despised the most - his father. Eventually, after hours of pointless searching, a small light of hope appeared to the eyes of Diablos. Though years of being dead may have made his father unrecognizable, Diablos noticed the distinctive features. A man who was by the ramen shop, with several girls. This was no doubt his father. Immediately feeling the rage within his blood, Diablos managed to refrain from attacking him straight away. ''I will wait until he is alone, then strip the flesh from his bones'' he had thought. Come nightfall, the drunk man had made his way home. Following the route he was going quietly, Diablos had made sure nobody was around after he striked. The winds blew the leaves on the tree violently, as the street stayed lifeless. The man was alerted and turned around in fear ''Who's there......''


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Mar 7, 2011)

*V?ctor in the human world*

The device had sent V?ctor to a large city, the higher the population, the higher the rate of death. The higher the rate of death, the more chances he would have to snatch up a few helpless souls. What he hadn't expected was that there would be a squad of three shinigami on the rooftop of a skyscraper. He let out a screech and their hands instinctively moved to cover their ears leaving them completely defenseless. He sharpened his wings and swooped down on the surprised shinigami and beheaded their leader.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 7, 2011)

Tyran Draconis said:


> The both of them finally arrived inthe the throne room. Verano looked up at his flying companion with his strange blue eyes and said, "V?ctor, why don't you head back and use my device to go to the human world and pick us up a couple of snacks?"
> 
> *"As you wish."*
> V?ctor then jumped off Verano's head and flew off. Once he was gone Verano turned and walked over to Yuu.
> ...



*[Yuu Kameko]*

She looked over to the new hollow who had shown up, it seems she was getting a lot of visits lately. She thought about what she needed done, but for right now while _it_ was charging she had to get stronger hollows with her. She commented with "If you really think I can be useful then find me arrancar Adjuchas and Vasto Lordes. I need them for my plan to succeed." She just turned from the hollow as she continued on with her business.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 7, 2011)

*Daisuke Kamiya| Defeat! The Iron Grip of Kenmaru!Part 7!*

?What the fuck is that?? The beast smiled at Daisuke?s bewilderment as it completely disappeared from his sight in a flash of light. Daisuke looked in every direction trying to find it. Unbeknownst to him the beast was moving in a circle around him so fast that Daisuke could not even perceive him. Little by little however he could electricity streak almost like energetically charged vapor trail of lightning. The game of cat and mouse came to a head when he heard the beast roar, ?Behind you!!!? it was too late though the shinigami couldn?t react as the tiger kicked him in the chest. The kick send ripples of electric energy shooting through Daisuke?s body, burning his body all over and sending him sliding on the icy ground.

?This is quite the shocking development, literally.? Daisuke chuckled weakly as his body smoldered. He felt like a bolt of lightning had just literally hit him as a couple thousand volts had just intrusively entered his body.  The most disturbing part of it was that now the beast was so fast he doubted he could even see him.

?Fighting an opponent that completely outclasses you in speed. What will you do Daisuke Kamiya? Will you give up and go home with your tail between your legs. Say you gave it your best shot and wrap that loser ideology around yourself like a warm blanket? At the end of the day you and I will both know the answer. You were outclassed with no hope of ever overcoming me. You let your fear of failure defeat you. You are pathetic.? Daisuke?s head was down as the beast berated him and the thought of his impending didn?t help his confidence at all either.He was crestfallen at his futility. The beast was right; he had no chance of winning against it.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 7, 2011)

*Sosuke Shiramoto ~ Speak Your Name to me, My Zanpkutou [6]*

Sosuke ducked underneath another Cero blast that nearly singed his hair off.  He rolled forward to avoid another sweep of bats in the shape of a giant scythe blade.  He growled and rose his hand again, beginning to feel the strain on his body.  "Take this, you son of a bitch!  Shakkaho!"  A burst of red reiatsu flew at his Zanpakuto spirit, who performed and downward karate chop and split the attack in half.  Sosuke smirked.  "You don't go down easily!  Good!  I wouldn't want me Zanpakuto to be incredibly weak!"

The man let out a chuckle and rose a hand.  "_You're a talkative one_."  A purple reiatsu began to swirl around him and converge on his hand and the bats swirled around the growing ball of purple reiatsu.  He clenched his fist so hard his nails broke his skin and he dripped blood on the orb of energy.  "_I sincerely hope you're ready for this.  If you don't dodge it, you'll die_."  The orb grew in power and cast all of the Zanpakuto's inner dimension in an eerie, purple light.  "_Take this...  Gran Rey Cero_!"  He lowered his hand and fire the blast.  Sosuke gritted his teeth and rose the bokuto, calling forth his own reiatsu.  "I'm no cowered!  SO just shut up already!"  He delivered a downward swing to the orb and the entire inner world flashed in white light.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 7, 2011)

*Daisuke Kamiya|The Problem With Rats!!Part 8!*

The young shinigami knew then that he was not good enough and never would be. Still his intuition told him something, one undeniable fact that could not be shrouded by any deception. Daisuke Kamiya was an old rat and an old rat was a brave rat. Reaitsu began to envelop his body as he held his head high once again. 

“The problem with rats is that you have to burn down the whole house in order to get rid of them.” Now it was Daisuke’s turn to disappear from the sight of the beast as he used shunpo to zig and zag around the battlefield. He never stayed in one place for too long, but the problem with this strategy was apparent from the outset. The beast was faster than him so it was almost futile to try to out speed him. This was the folly of Daisuke he was a numb skull.

“Enough dancing around I am going to end this.” The beast now began to move with speed akin to shunpo, no it was a speed even more daunting than the flash steps. Daisuke acknowledged the fact that Kanmaru was indeed a deadly technique, but everything had a weakness. Daisuke held one of his katana’s like a javelin and threw it at the beast, who instinctively dodged it. His aim was not to harpoon the beast with his zanpakuto no he was exploting it’s instinctive need to dodge whatever offense was used against it and not pay attention to what happened in the interim. Kenmaru made the user think fast and move faster, that was the problem it was too fast…


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 7, 2011)

*Sosuke Shiramoto ~ Speak Your Name to me, My Zanpkutou [7]*

*KRA-KOOOOOOM*!!!!!

A huge explosion went off and smoke covered all of the inner world.  When it finally settled and disappeared, Sosuke was standing there unhurt.  He had poured reiatsu into the bokuto and it had changed.  It was his Zanpakuto.  He stared down at it, wide-eyed.  "How in the hell...?"  The sound of clapping met his ears.  "_Good job, Sosuke.  You have managed to turn the bokuto back into your Zanpakuto.  What you're holding there in your hands is me.  But_..."  He reached behind his back and retrieved a katana that looked exactly the same.  "_If that's me, then what am I?  And what is this I'm holding in my hand_?"  Sosuke just smirked.

"Seriously, dude?  You think I give two shits about some smoke and mirrors mind trick.  In case you don't get it, I'll spell it out for you.  I'm gonna kick your ass and make you my partner.  We're gonna be equals.  I don't want to be subservient to some spirit, but on the same hand, I'm not gonna reign over you.  That's not how these partnerships work."  The spirit let out a laugh.

"_You have courage.  And you fight for things to be fair.  I can appreciate that.  So then, let us fight, swords only.  If you win I'll be sure to tell you my name and lend you my power whenever you need it_."  Sosuke nodded and they lunged at each other, blades clashing.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 7, 2011)

*Daisuke Kamiya|Stalemate! Part 9!*

“Hado number four: BYAKURAI!!!” Daisuke held his hands like a pistol as a white lightning shot from middle and index finger towards the beast. The attack did not pierce it but instead was absorbed into the electric blue tiger. The beast roared with rage and delight as it stood there cackling with energy unable to move from the energy feedback. Daisuke had unwittingly stopped it in it’s tracks for the moment.

"Disintegrate, you black dog of Rondanini!! Look upon yourself with horror and tear out your own throat!" Bakudo Number Nine: HORIN!!”  Daisuke kept his fingers in the pistol shape and spun it in the air as if to rope something in, he brought his arm down and in the direction of the beast as an orange tendril sprang forward from his fingers and towards the beast wrapping around it.

“This is what’s called a stalemate. You can’t move and I’ve used most of my reaitsu to cast the two kido spells. Accept me as your equal!!”

“You are a funny mortal you know that. You’re a complete and total idiot but you have moments of ingenuity that I would venture to call the dumbest of luck.HAHAHA!!! Daisuke Kamiya you are a fun one, but this battle is not over. “The tiger growled at him some but it's menace whilst trap did not seem to have much of an effect on Daisuke.

“If that’s the case then…”Daisuke walked to the edge of the mountain. His intent was clear, if the beast did not submit then he would jump off with it in tow.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Mar 7, 2011)

*Verano*

Verano was momentarily speechless at Yuu's abrupt response and dismissal of him, no matter, he'd accomplish his given task and force her to listen to him. He turned away from her and walked out of the room.

*V?ctor*

The two other shinigami drew their zanpakuto as they were spattered by their leader's blood. V?ctor was unafraid of their blades, he knew they could not cut him. He curved back around and released another high pitched screech as he swooped down and grabbed the two shinigamis' heads with his talons and cracked their skulls against the cement rooftop. He flipped their unconscious bodies over and used the curved beak on his mask to sever both of their spinal chords. 

After he had finished devouring the bodies V?ctor took off and found the soul reaper's quarry, a young couple of souls, apparent murder victims. They were cornered by four hollows, easy prey. He dropped into a swoop and cut the two center hollows in half, on his upward curve he grabbed hold of the couple by their shoulders. With them firmly in his grip he took off into the sky leaving the other two hollows behind with empty stomachs.

*Verano and V?ctor*

Verano licked the teeth on his mask and thanked V?ctor, then proceeded to tell him about his next mission: to incapacitate and capture an arrancar.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 7, 2011)

*Daisuke Kamiya| Stand Off Part 10*

“HAHAHAHAHA!! I marvel and admire your stupidity for it borders on bravery. You know what Daisuke Kamiya let me ask you a question. Why should I fight alongside you?”The beast stared into Daisuke’s eyes and he stared into it’s, they really were two animals just fighting for supremacy.

“Well I think we could make a real good team. I ain’t no pansy but together we could challenge even Captain Kuchiki. I could hear you roaring when I fought her, I know you want to take her down. More importantly we could help a lot of people. I ain’t the brightest tool in the shed, wait I think its sharpest, yea sharpest tool in the shed. But still I know the world is a bad place, the hollows are preying on the weak. I won’t just stand still and watch while people are in need. We need to help fight against the chaos or else their ain’t a point in how strong ya are. Me and you blue tiger we’re two peas in a pod. Two kings without a throne or subjects. Well together me and you can be somethin’ great and people will say that the Denkou Ougi’s are the greatest lightning combo in the whole universe.” Daisuke’s sincerity touched the beast but he did not let it show. He knew now for sure what he had known when he first met Daisuke, he was an utter idiot but one with a good heart.

“So you fight and seek strength in order to aid the weak?” The beast questioned his resolve somewhat half-heartedly but questioned it nonetheless.

“That’s the main reason, but I like fighting too. I like testing myself to fullest because at the end of the despite wanting to help people I’m a warrior with the golden heart of an emperor. Ya got me?” The beast nodded in approval, he hated to admit it but Daisuke Kamiya earned his respect.

“I got you…” The beast’s horns began to surge with electricity. It had something up it’s sleeve…


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 7, 2011)

Tia Halibel said:


> *[Kumiko Hamano]*
> 
> She slashed down one more hollow as she turned to face him. She had to do this quick. She said "Don't be afraid." She then motioned her sword forward into the humans chest as she poured her power into him. She slowly said "Oh yeah that's right, my name is---Kumiko Hamano." A giant light enveloped them and suddenly a sword appeared in his hands. Her eyes started to flutter closed. She didn't know how much longer she could stay conscious, but she felt she could leave the rest to him.





Laix said:


> *{Nodoka Sumato}*
> 
> Nodoka watched as the girl managed to hold off most of the hollows with her shikai abilities, while she could do nothing. Nothing, absolutely nothing. Soon, they got near the hotel where they saw a boy nearby, who asked who they were. She saw that Kumiko was injured, and that she seemed to be willing to give the boy here some powers. 'Wait ... is that safe!?' She cried as she tried to remain calm. It was rare that she would even talk yet shout, but she couldn't help it. However, Kumiko seemed to be willing to do this, as she introduced herself to the boy. Nodoka thought she should do the same, and bowed before the boy. 'Nodoka Sumato.'



*[Nodoka Toka]*

A flash of bright blue light exploded as the sword was thrust through Nodoka's chest and as it faded, he faced the black monsters, an odd-handled double handed sword appearing in his hands, black robes replacing his reguar clothes.



He glanced at the two of them out of the corner of his eye, and replied quietly *"Toka. Nodoka...Toka"*. He then faced forward, a giant serpentine hollow with a bird-like mask Bearing down on him. He held the blade diagonally downward at his left side, as if attempting to sheath it, and ran forward, towards it. Then, when its head was 20 or so feet away, he pointed his zanpakuto at it's gaping mouth, and leapt, flying into it. After dissapearing into its mouth for a few seconds, he punched a hole through its back, landing there. The hollow let out a high pitched shriek, and he turned, jumping, bringing his sword straight down at the mask. With a mighty _crack!_, the mask split in two, and the beast faded away.

Nodoka faced the still consious girl, also named Nodoka, and said *"Well...shall we take care of the rest?"*


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 7, 2011)

*Daisuke Kamiya/ Milliardo Merquise| Only the Beginning….*

“Listen Daisuke Kamiya. You have earned my respect. My horns, the horns of Ikazuchimugen, will help you Denkou Ouji. However now that you know my name does not mean this is the end for it is the beginning.” The electricity surging through his horns began to glow violently as a blue orb of electricity formed in front his horns.

“KONGOFUREA!!!”  The ball of lightning imploded shooting forth-explosive bolts of lightning energy, the recoil was so intense that Ikazuchi was sent hurdling backward breaking snapping the kido bonds. The bolts struck the ground at Daisuke’s feet creating a blue dome of electric energy that exploded with power tearing through the mountaintop and sending Daisuke flying off the mountain and into the air. He was eight thousand feet above sea level and falling, this was it, that damn Ikazuchimugen had tricked him.

“See you on the other side Denkou Ouji!!!” The beast roared as Daisuke continued his descent. He closed his eyes as he fell and time seemed to stop, when he opened them he was back in Soul Society not a hair on his head out of place. He couldn’t believe what had just happened. 

“Daisuke Kamiya?” A tall man about his age asked his name, the man had long platinum blonde hair and an aristocratic vibe. Daisuke nodded unable to speak after what he had just been through….

“I am Milliardo Merquise, aide to the Captain Commander, Setsuna Vi Britannia… you are to accompany me to the human world. This is a special mission from the Captain Commander herself. You are the first member of my team, feel honored Monsieur Kamiya for our mission is one of gravest of importance.” Daisuke was completely floored the past couple of minutes made no sense to him and now some long haired pansy was telling him he was going to the world of the living, and he called him monsieur.

“I thought the Captain Commander said no Shinigami were allowed outside of Soul Society?”

“Things have changed and there has been a disturbance. Come we must start gathering the rest of our team. This mission is of the utmost importance and time is of the essence.” Daisuke put his swords away and followed Milliardo. He didn’t know what was going on but it was sure to be interesting.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 7, 2011)

*Yuusuke*

The blond warrior looked at the "little" hollow, it was some feet taller than him but still wasn´t scary at all, apparently this one was not able to talk and also it did not have the same hand that Reiki cut to the bigger one but what called his attention even more was that this guy did not have a mask itself but the same form of the orginal´s mask carved in it´s face."That´s your ability then? make clones of yourself by sacrificing parts of your body? such a weird and inconvenient power"the shinigami said more to himself than the hollow but still the monster was able to hear him. The big creature began to laugh loudly as it even closed its eyes"That´s right, I can make as many hollows similar to me by giving away a part of my body, it´s the power given to me due to the way I used to live when I was human".

Yuusuke was hearing at the creature meanwhile the smaller hollow was looking at him trying to intercept any move the swordsman could do"I was called _The torturer_, I used to kidnap people and torture them by ripping off part by part of their bodies, it was just exciting the screams of pain that all those rats let out at that time"the monster stated as his mask showed something as if he was remembering some good memories"So you was that guy who was killed by the Yakuza?...an interesting death was it for someone who used to do the same to innocent people, they cut members of your body and then threw you to a river when you had neither arms nor legs"Reiki said making fun of the hollow who got angry immediately by getting that the guy was trying to fool him.

"You son of a bitch!"he said as the clone attacked trying to punch him though the red-eyed young man jumped to avoid it and then before falling back he cut the little hollow by half making it to disappear"I told you before,didn´t I? This ability only makes you a pesky bug, nothing more".


----------



## Ice Dragon (Mar 7, 2011)

*With Rika and Hattori
*
Hattori sat on the wall and busted open the pack of gummi bears and shoved an entire hand full in his mouth. Hattori wasn't even paying attention to what Rika and her father were saying. He was too busy eating gummi bears. Eventually he realized that Rika's father could see him also. That didn't surprise him though, it seemed much more humans could see shinigami than he thought. It wasn't weird to him any more.

"Oh, well let's bring the new kid along too then. I'd like to get to know him more." Rika's father said
"Oh I'm definitely coming if there is going to be more human food like this" Hattori said

He'd already finished off the entire pack of gummi bears

"You want a ride with us?" Rika's father asked
"Uhh, he needs to...go home...tooooo...go ask his mom if he can come"
"I don't have a mom" Hattori said innocently

He was sitting on the wall swinging his feet

"I'll see you later Rika" he said with a smile

He used shunpo and disappeared leaving the two humans there, he would go to her house later on. First he wanted to find Hiroichi's friend that was in the city. He ran about aimlessly at first until he saw a human fighting a hollow, and stopped. This was different to what happened with Rika, this human seemed to have powers.

"Woooo, I wanna see this" he said stopping to watch the fight


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 8, 2011)

*Daisuke Kamiya/Milliardo Merquise | The First Candidate*

The trip from the Seireitei to the Human World is a perilous one, as Milliardo Merquise would find out it was even worse when you had an idiot like Daisuke Kamiya at your side. The imbecile or rather the self proclaimed Denkou Ouji tried to fight the cleaner and almost got them eaten, but somehow they managed to arrive in the human world. Well it had to be the human world because they had taken the proper way. It was a barren wasteland full of debris and rubble. It looked like something out of doomsday movies as what seemed like the apocalypse had occurred. No great buildings and barely any people roaming the streets, it was an odd departure from what Daisuke had seen in pictures. Milliardo knew however how horrid a place the world of the living had become from when he was lost in it. It was as if god turned his back on humanity, well rather the Spirit King.

“Jeez this place is a fucking mess. It’s like a hollows dream with all this destruction.” Daisuke said as he poked at massive slab of rock with one of his swords.

“We are not here to sight see Monsieur Kamiya, we are here on a mission…”

“To gather a squad for an even more perilous mission that you are not at liberty to discuss with an unseated officer.” Daisuke grinned as he imitated Milliardo’s voice and tone. Daisuke was a pretty good-natured guy but he liked to rib people just as much as the next guy.

“Our first target is a human girl.”

“A human!?!?!”

“Yes in this world there are mortals who possess supernatural abilities. She will be an asset due to her abilities. I do not know more than the girl’s name and of her abilities. The 12th Division has given me a list of candidates from this team. She comes highly recommended, however she has some questionable practices that they observed. We have permission from the Captain Commander to engage her if need be. Come she is in a town outside of the city.” 

"Orders are orders I guess..."

With that the two Shinigami began to shunpo towards their target.


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 8, 2011)

*Rika Amane*

Rika was in a white tank top and sports shorts. Her black hair was tied in a ponytail. She sent a couple of quick punches to the large punching bag hanging in front of her. She followed them with an uppercut and a kick to the side. 

It was really quite incredible. Just earlier today, she was unaware of the existence of shinigami in her town. Now she was helping one. Even if it turned out this was a dream, it was a pretty exciting one. She wasn't sure when Hattori would show up again, but he seemed eager to come by her house at any time.


----------



## Laix (Mar 9, 2011)

*{Nodoka Sumato}*

'Wow ... pretty impressive for someone who just became a Shinigami!' she smiled as the boy, also named Nodoka, dispatched of the hollow. She took out her own sword and held it with a tight grip. 'Okay ... let's go!' She smiled before charging towards a hollow who had just arrived. She froze for a moment before letting out a small roar as she sliced it's face in half, killing it. Breathing heavily, she loosened her grip on her sword. 

'Harder than it looks ...'


----------



## River Song (Mar 9, 2011)

[Zagarami]

Scutling over the dusty surface, Zagarami sighed remembering the last time he had fed, remembering his screams and the delicious taste of his soul. "Why must the earth be such an underpopulated place"   He said to himself. Zagarami stopped in his tracks as he began to smell another victim. Rushing at an incredibly fast pace, Yata arrived at a road which was desserted bar one small green car.

Zagarami jamp towards the car bending his knees and lifting up to the sky with a ferocius power. He landed beside the car which he could now see, unfortunatly only had one inhabitant. One of Yata's claws reached up and crashed through the window and gripped the man inside. His screams where like music to Yata's ears as hestudied his prisoner. He looked to be in his late 20's whith jet black hair. Grinning maicaly Zagarami raised another one of his claws and killed him devouring his delectable soul.


----------



## Kei (Mar 9, 2011)

* Alice and Kyuubee * 

Alice moved swiftly her blade scarping the ground before coming up with an upward slash. Her body beading with sweat, her breath labored, but then her opponent came at her! With a quick slash, Alice dodged and came back with another just as powerful if not stronger. The opponent eyes widen as his blood sprayed wildly, from his open chest…

“One completed…” Alice said to herself

“Good job~” a childish voice only belonging to a voice Alice knew, she turned to her partner as he walked out of the shadows.

Alice pointed the bright dark purple at the hallow, “Not any further…He is mines…” Alice warned, Kyuubee smiled as he sat down, his tail flipped side to side as Alice slammed Oni down into the person already dead body..

Alice flipped her short silver hair, “He was weak…Even Oni isn’t getting any strength from him…”

“But Shin isn’t he starving?” Kyuubee asked as he looked at the blade in the sheath

“…”Alice didn’t respond but withdrew the sword from the corpse as she turned around, she closed her eyes and sensed another spiritual pressure, but this one was slightly stronger.

“More shinigami…”Kyuubee stated

Alice nodded, Kyuubee jumped on her shoulders and they went off towards the direction


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 9, 2011)

*Daisuke Kamiya/ Milliardo Merquise | Pretty Lady and Demonic Plushie*

They made their way to a town just outside of the city they arrived in. Their mission was to gather a group of special humans and select shinigami. They were about to run smack dab into one of these so-called special humans.

“You feel the reaitsu right. It’s just as abnormal as was described by the 12th division. Listen Monsieur Kamiya you are to engage her only if necessary. We are not here for you to see how skilled with a blade you are. This is a mission of the highest ordinance.” Milliardo looked ahead as a shape began to come into view. It was moving at a high speed comparable to their own, their target.

“Remember do not sortie if you can avoid it.” Milliardo was afraid his words would fall on deaf ears knowing Daisuke, but he couldn’t help but be curious as to the girl’s fighting ability as well. Mortals with supernatural powers were not common phenomena that he had heard of.

“Listen Milly I’ll handle this. It’s a woman and I got a certain charm with the dames. Especially that one…” Daisuke looked ahead as the girl’s feminine had come into better view. She was a looker; nice short platinum blonde hair that gave her an err of sex appeal, a killer body, and the outfit screamed tough as nails. The shape of hearts could be seen in Daisuke’s eyes as he did his best t unravel his tongue that had dropped to the floor.

“Compose yourself Monsieur Kamiya… Do not let her beauty fool you. She is a femme fatale.” Daisuke wasn’t even listening as he walked over to the girl.

“Hey there girly. I’m Daisuke Kamiya and I’m here to take you in. You’re being accused of stealing stuff. Namely my heart.” Daisuke flashed a corn ball smile that further stressed just how corny his opening line was.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 9, 2011)

*Yuusuke*

The red-eyed boy gave the hollow a little smile, it was not cocky and it didn´t look like a smile of the kind that someone shows when being nervous, it was a smile full of confidence"Hey! What if we end this soon? I want to know how is my comrade doing"Reiki said"You kid, you will die in my next attack!"the hollow yelled  as it was able to stretch it´s neck far enough to bite his left arm, it began to bite its own member trying to cut it off"That´s disgusting"he stated.

As the hollow kept biting its arm, Yuusuke raised his sword pointing at the sky"I´ll finish this...in the next move"he said as his Zampakuto began to glow, reiatsu being emitted by the blond, some moments later it stopped"Hahaha, what was that? it was not even an attack"the creature said making fun of the shinigami"Who said that that was my attack?" Yuusuke asked a she rushed, in front of him the enormous arm that was starting to transform though as soon as Yuusuke got close to it the transformation stopped returning it to be an arm again. 

The hollow stepped back surprised, why would it be that his power was nullified? though he had no time to think about it, Reiki jumped and with a fast stab, he pierced through the stomach of the now armless monster"You son of a... " bt it was late, Yuusuke was already above him about to cut his mask. The shinigami threw a vertical slash as his zanpakuto began to cut through the mask of the hollow easily. The boy landed on the ground as the hollow slowly began to disappear without knowing what really happened"Easy...It´s easiest to cut through their masks with Ragnarok in this form."he said at last as his sword returned to be a normal katana once again.


----------



## Kei (Mar 9, 2011)

*Alice and Kyuubee// Eat. My. Heel..*

"Kyuubee!"Alice was sensing two high powered spiritual powers coming her way, Kyuubee nundged her shoulders and she stopped as she began to tighten up her muscles. She landed on the ground with ease and flipped her short hair out of her face.

Two shinigamis....Alice frowned this was going to be harder than she thought until one came up to her and began to flirt. For the first time in Kyuubee long life he frowned and he growled as he wrapped himself around Alice neck, showing that she was off limits in more ways than one.

"Please step away from the girl.."Kyuube growled, his fur on edged but he was smiling, it was a simple and nice warning Your dirty hands shall not touch this woman..."

Alice smiled as she patted Kyuubee head, she was going to kill them any old way but something made her snap...

“Hey there girly. I’m Daisuke Kamiya and I’m here to take you in. You’re being accused of stealing stuff. Namely my heart.”

Lamest thing ever...

"Eat..My...Heel!!"Alice yelled as she took her leg and swung it down hard


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 9, 2011)

*Milliardo Merquise/ Daisuke Kamiya | Twinkle
*
Milliardo cocked an eyebrow as he saw what appeared to be a plush doll, but it's reaitsu had an undeniable stench. It was a hollow, but even so he thought about how this could play to his advantage. He had known that Alice was traveling with Kyuubee, actually he knew a bit about the girl. The one thing about Soul Society, especially given the severity of the situation, was that it was not fucking around. He then heard Daisuke's way of handling the situation and quickly sweat dropped. The first member of his squad was an absolute idiot.

Daisuke quickly put his arms in a cross block so as to absorb the force of Alice's heel drop. He was pretty much conditioned for a response like that. His lines had never really worked much especially that one. He smiled at the girl.

"Monsieur Kamiya we are not here to fight!!" Milliardo yelled at Daisuke but he already had that look in his eye, the same look before he attacked the cleaner on the way to the world of the living. Milliardo knew trouble was abound to happen.

"Listen Mademoiselle Whiteburg. We are not here to fight. We wish to acquire your services on a perilous journey of the greatest importance." Milliardo had a feeling his words would fall on deaf ears but he tried nonetheless.

"Shut up Milly!!! If the little sexpot over here is going to be on the team she is going to have to prove herself. I ain't teaming up with weaklings no matter how fine they are." Daisuke pushed upward on Alice's heel to push her back but at the same he went back a little as well. Daisuke drew his twin zanpakuto and smiled somewhat menacingly at the girl.

"I just learned the name of this sword. Think I should call out it's power and show ya a good time?" There was a slight twinkle in his eye. He was flirting again if somewhat sadistically.


----------



## Kei (Mar 9, 2011)

* Alice and Kyuubee// Shin and Oni...*

When Alice was pushed back she did a black flip in the air and her eyes widen. Kyuubee smirked as he jumped from her shoulders and landed in the tree branch nearby. Alice took out her swords, both of them shining brightly. Shin shining a bright white and Oni shining a break purple…

Kyuubee smiled at the reasonable

“You know her name?” Kyuubee asked, “Then as I expected, Alice made herself known in the Soul Society…Heh…”


Alice rushed the boy in front of her, both of her blades responding to her hate of shinigamis and flirts. Alice was a pure monster, Kyuubee smiled, just as he raised her. Alice swung downwards with Oni and if he had blocked that she would slide Shin upwards.

And if that didn’t work, she was fast enough to slam her feet into a spiraling kick into his chest.

Kyuubee eyes glowed as he watched the fight; Alice became stronger, just as he planned. 

“Alice make this interesting atleast, blood shouldn’t be spilt all over my nice fur…I just cleaned it…” he said as he licked his paw and proceeded to clean his fur, it got in the blood of the shinigami Alice  cut down. 

Alice eyes sharpy glared at Kyuubee, “…If you are not fighting…You have no say so on how I kill my prey…” she then turned back to Daisuke


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Mar 9, 2011)

*Víctor above Daisuke, Milliardo, Alice, and Kyuubee*

Víctor was only learning how to mask his reiatsu, but they were all so focused on each other that they hadn't even noticed him. He'd been circling in the sky above them for only a minute now and he could tell the girl had the strongest reiatsu so he decided to use Verano's lure on her to get the best effect. He was taught to not be too hasty, he'd wait until they were done fighting so that he could get them while they were weak.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 10, 2011)

*Daisuke Kamiya & Milliardo Merquise| Playtime*

Daisuke used his right blade to get her first strike in a swordlock and used the other blade to parry her second strike, but he however could not stop her kick which landed square in his abdomen. The blow slightly knocked the wind out of him but he smiled at her nonetheless.

"I love strong women. You're the first person that gets to see this. I gotta tell ya I love showing off for a gorgeus gal like ya. I'd promise this won't hurt but you look like the type to like it rough." The smirk never left Daisuke's face as he taunted the girl.Milliardo brought his hand to his face in frustration. He shunpoed over to the tree Kyubee was at. 

"I have a proposition for you hollow. I think you would be intrigued as you do not seem to be as headstrong as the girl. It involves your homeland Hueco Mundo." Milliardo hoped his mention of the hollow homeland would intrigue Kyuubee.

" Terror of the skies!!Horns of thunder!! Playtime Ikazuchimugen!!!" Daisuke's blades shot of sparks of electricity as they morphed into twin nodachi. Their electrical current traveled through his body as his hair stood up and was now an electric flame of sorts. His hands and feet were enveloped by the same aura.

"This is Kenmaru. Prepare yourself because it's playtime!!!" Daisuke disappeared from sight moving like lightning. The cackling of his aura filled the area as he cut in zigzags circling Alice before lunging in for an electrified slash.


----------



## Kei (Mar 10, 2011)

*Alice and Kyuubee// A cease fire? *
Alice moved swiftly but that was until he unleashed his sword, she cursed under her breath as he came rushing up to her, and Alice wasn’t fast enough to dodge. She took the blow and bit her lip as the electricity run all around her body. She fell to the ground but she smirked when she felt Shin began to pulsating a healing wave of warmth…

Kyuubee smiled, “Alice, that enough…” he told her as he jumped down, Alice turned to the hallow and frowned but he just shook his head, “We can get more money if we just kill the hallow who hired us…”


“Kyuubee…”she growled, but he just simply jumped on

“In this world information comes first, you must be educated before you fight, and I think that shinigami back there understand the situation.” Kyuubee answered, “Now what is this information? As you can tell…I am no oridinary hallow, I am more advance than you might think..” 


Alice frowned as she placed her swords back, "Talk before I slay you shinigami!"

"Yes please do~~"Kyuubee coaxed


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 10, 2011)

*Daisuke Kamiya/Milliardo Merquise | Deal With the Devil*

"I'll take you on anytime woman!! Think ya got what it takes to beat the Lightning Emperor?" Daisuke was peeved that he wasn't getting the chance to really test out his shikai. He really was a feral beast at heart.

"Enough Monsiuer Kamiya!!! This is not a game this is a mission of great importance!" Milliardo was stern in his command he was sick of Daisuke's macho act. Daisuke glared at him but said nothing.

"Listen Hollow. You and this girl possess abilities we wish to use for the service of the Seireitei. A few days ago a Vasto Lorde walked straight into Soul Society and somewhat forcefully granted itself an audience with the Captains. Something big is about to happen. You do not seem like the subservient type of hollow. I am getting a team together to assassinate the Vasto Lorde and cut off the insurgents at the neck. You can have Hueco Mundo we do not care but the Vasto Lorde must be eliminated. I am authorized to give you monetary compensation but I think control of Hueco Mundo with the Soul Society's support might mean something to you." There was a sinister twinkle in Milliardo's eye and Daisuke wasn't sure who the devil was between him and Kyuubee. 

"Are you suggesting we team up with the Hollow to kill another Hollow? This is insane Milliardo!! You want to get rid of monster and put another monster in power. That's lunacy!!!" Daisuke was outraged his lightning cackling more intensely to signify it.

"Listen Monsieur Kamiya the mind of an animal can not comprehend the situation currently facing us. This comes from the Captain Commander herself it is her edict and as such this will happen whether you like it or not. The machinations of "The Goddess" are not meant for a blunt instrument such as yourself to understand. Any act to impede the arrangement will be looked at as insubordination and be dealt with by Central."

"We should destroy them not help them..."Daisuke's tone was flat an defeated.

"Well Hollow what do you think? " Milliardo asked turning his attention back to Kyuubee and took out what appeared to be a phone.


----------



## Kei (Mar 10, 2011)

*Alice and Kyuubee// Rejection?*

Alice frowned,"I'll polietly refuse..."Alice growled,"You shinigamis didn't do shit for someone else except yourselves and this world has done nothing for me to even consider you a...partner..."

The world was like slug in Alice mouth but she continued to stare down Daisuke and the other one. She wasn't going to give in to them even if they beat the living shit out of her and Kyuubee knew that. Kyuubee nodded as Alice turned her back towards them, she was even pissed even that they considered her to partner up with them. She frowned and flipped back her hair...

"Stop involving innocents in your messes Shinigami..."she growled before walking away..

Kyuubee stayed behind, she was walking slowly enough so he could catch up if he wanted to but he was more interested in this offer.

"You must be crazy to think that little one will ever consider you a partner.."he chuckled,'Your  information must be lacking shinigami, I care no need for that world, this world is just as fun with destruction and havack that you...And my fellow kind cause.."

Kyuubee nodded,"See I am a hallow that exceeds all, that needs nothing from that world or yours...Because I am a higher being, your logic and mines are completely unrealted. You still have the human tendency to judge, you must not been dead for long...So tell me...Shinigami, was it nice dying? Hmm? Was it nice knowing that you left this world with nothing?"

He chuckled as Alice sat her back on the tree listening waiting for Kyuubee to finish..


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 10, 2011)

*Milliardo Merquise/Daisuke Kamiya | The Devil Bares His Fangs*

Milliardo couldn't help but smirk as the hollow attempted to taunt him with talk of death, he was born into the Seireitei. He didn't leave the mortal coil like other humans.

"I was born in the Seireitei and even if I was not do not try to goad me Hollow. It will not work. The girl is inconsequential at this stage. She can't best a Shinigami who just found out the name of his blade. Monsieur Kamiya had her number as they say. You are different though Hollow. Soul Society is more explicitly asking for your services. Anything the girl does is a byproduct.Hmm..." He put his index finger to his mouth as if to give off a thinking look. Daisuke smiled at the backhanded compliment he received from Milliardo. He noticed the girl beginning to walk away, how could she think they were just going to let her get away...

"You are a hollow that exceeds all yet you do not comprehend what is being offered to you or the fallout of your refusal. Hueco Mundo has a new master of sorts, a Vasto Lorde who would seem to be above you. She has shed her mask as well meaning her power is most likely above yours. After she comes for us what do you think she will do to the girl or you for that matter. You can either fall in line with her or aid us in taking her out. If you help us then we will leave you to your own devices in your homeland. Hell you can do whatever it is on what's left of this rock not to mention the money I am authorized to give you. Think about it and call me with an answer. If you do not then we will find you and I will let my friend over there do as he likes to the girl. And you Hollow do not think you can best me either. I am not challenging you I am warning you. Either sit out and be swallowed by the Vasto Lorde or help us and be allowed to do as you wish." The menace in Milliardo's voice was clear, he did not like being rejected for it was a mark of failure. He did not fail.


----------



## Kei (Mar 10, 2011)

*Alice and Kyuubee// First Kiss? *

Alice closed her eyes as she listened to the conversation, even though she couldn’t hit the guy didn’t mean she couldn’t kill him. She walked back to the group and looked down at Kyuubee, who seemed to only enjoy this game. Thinking about it she never knew Kyuubee wish, she was only following him and taking up offers from other hallows. She stared at Diasuke, dumb fool, she will never team up with a shinigami…

“Now this is interesting Shinigami…”Kyuubee finally said, “my wishes as far from your grasp but you act all high and mighty like I owe you something. Heh, silly shinigami, but…”

Alice eyes snapped and Kyuubee looked up at Alice

“This will be fun…The elder had kicked me out a long time ago, but luckly I found this one.” He nudged Alice leg, “Now go on…And show him what power is truly made of Alice..”

Alice eye twitched, “What?”

Kyuubee smiled, “We need some form of contract, you must remember when you saw my first form and how we contracted…Just give the dog a small taste…”

Alice’s eyes widen and then she did a face palm, she knew what he wanted to do…

She slammed her lips on Daisuke giving him a small taste of her spiritual powers

“Now you can track Alice any where…And where Alice, I am usually behind.” Kyuubee said before turning around and leaving

“Damn shinigami!” Alice yelled pulling away and wiping her lips


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Mar 10, 2011)

*Víctor above Daisuke, Milliardo, Alice, and Kyuubee*

Unfortunately it seemed like the action was beginning to dull, if things didn't heat back up soon. Víctor didn't particularly _want_ to fight a drawn out battle with a shinigami using shikai. What troubled him mostly was the small hallow, in most cases a hallow's power is measured by his size, or lack thereof. Regardless of the situation, Verano had sent him here for a reason, there was always a reason. Víctor nuzzled a spot beneath his right wing with his beak and after a moment he retrieved a small device that was reminiscent of a tick. The tick-like device's legs wiggled, searching for a surface to grip, and Víctor planned to give the writhing lure exactly what it wanted. He tilted his body and began a downward spiral towards the group.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 10, 2011)

*Daisuke Kamiya/Milliardo Merquise | Firework and Terror From Above
*
Daisuke's eyes bulged as Alice pressed her lips on his. She was spewing venom earlier and kissing him now, he felt as though electricity was running through his body. Fireworks went off as she pulled away and cursed him.

"That's some contract...heh."Daisuke was too stunned to say anything witty or flirtatious, he needed a moment to collect himself. It was weird though he could feel Alice more clearly than before, it wasn't just reaitsu it was different.

"Goodbye Hollow. I will come find you, but until then make sure the girl gets stronger. One should as they say, be able to pull their own weight." Milliardo then noticed another reiatsu, another hollow. He smiled as he could feel it's spiritual pressure baring down on him and Daisuke. The blunt instrument had said he wanted to test his shikai and it looked as though he was about to get his wish.

"Hey Milly I think I'm in love." Daisuke had a dumbstruck look on his face but noticed Milliardo raise his index finger. He looked up to see an avian-like hollow coming down at them. They both shunpoed in different directions out of the range of the hollow's attack.

"Monsieur Kamiya I trust that you can handle this?" Daisuke chuckled a bit at Milliardo's nonchalant demeanor.

"Yea I got this covered." The lightning cackled from his shikai once again. He got into a defensive stance with his twin nodachi readying himself for the Victor's next strike.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 10, 2011)

*Yuusuke*

The shinigami was in a hurry as he was running as fast as he could, he left that oldman to take care of those two hollows until he would have finished his fight with the big one, the problem was that Reiki was not an expert at all when it was about finding reiatsu, he was able to feel it and analyze the strength of the spiritual power of someone even if the person wasn´t near of him but the problem was that even if he was able to feel it he was not able to track it."Where could the old man be?"he wondered and kept running, trying to find his comrade and the two hollows.

*With the old man and the two hollows*

He was breathing hard, the sleeve of his outfit was completely torn apart, a trail of blood coming out from a wound on his forehead and from his mouth, the rest of his clothes were dirty*"Man these guys are tough"*he said adopting a battle pose again before dashing against the two hollows once again.

"Seems that this guy is a fool, big brother"the masked monster said as the one next to him nodded"Certainly a complete fool, little brother" while beginning to fly towards the sky as the "little brother" stayed awaiting the attack of the member of the eleventh division.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Mar 10, 2011)

*Víctor, Daisuke, and Milliardo*

Víctor watched as the two shinigami saw him and separated, it almost made him laugh. He turned and flew directly for the shinigami whose shikai was not active, once fairly close he slightly adjusted his aim to just above the soul reaper. When he was close enough he released the tick-like device, as it landed on his shoulder it bared its sharp legs and attached itself firmly onto Milliardo. A small blue light blinked on its back and in moments the sky began to rip apart. From the hole in the sky, ten standard hallows fell down and attacked Milliardo.

Víctor adjusted his angle and flew leisurely towards the 'Lightning Emperor', as he got closer he slowed down until he was hovering within speaking distance.

*"You must really be a pathetic soul reaper if you have to use your shikai on a normal hollow such as myself. What I really find interesting is that you're still standing here, weak as standard hallows may be, in numbers they can even prove to be too much for a soul reaper who does not possess for a soul reaper who has not yet achieved shikai yet. After observing, I belive it is safe to assume that your companion does not possess such power. The choice is now yours, will you fight me or will you save your fellow shinigami?"*


----------



## Fear (Mar 11, 2011)

*[Diablos El Miedo]

*His father wobbling nervously on his knees, ''who's there.....show yourself you coward...'' He felt a huge crash on the concrete, giving off a massive surge of power - but nothing was there. He slowly looked up, feeling the breathe of the massive hollow he could not see. Slowly backing away, he trembled and dropped on his bottom. Diablos look down below in discust, ''What a pathetic being.'' His father gulped, sweat began to drip down the side of his head, ''A-a-ar-are you a demon.......please spare me...'' he got up immediately, and started to bow down to this mysterious sprit, while holding his hands close together. Diablos felt no sympathy for the man he used to call his father, not even the slightest thought went through his mind to spare him.

''Now, you will suffer the pain I once did........CLUSTER CLAW!'' His father once again looked above, this time with open eyes. He had anticipated that something was going to happen, but he didn't know what. Diablos rose his monstrous arm high in the air, and dropped it with immense force, hoping to shred apart his father. Only seconds before Diablos' claw reached his father, a light out of nowhere swiftly interrupted, swooping his father away from the attack. ''What is this.....'' said Diablos in suprise. The person who saved his father looked down at him, ''he seems to be ok.'' Now even more confused than he was before, he questioned himself whether it was a dream or not, then shortly after - fainted.

Diablos looked at the person who had saved his father, ''Why did you interupt me. I know what you are.....'' The mysterious person wielded a sword on their hip, and replied ''It's pathetic that you have to harm humans when they can't even see you, Hollow.'' Diablos enraged, screamed ''YOU alone, do you think you'll be able to handle ME? You shinigami think to much of yourselfs.'' The person grinned, ''So you do know what I am afterall. But what makes you think I came alone?'' Several other beings started to appear behind her - it was more Shinigami backup. ''Now, do you feel confident about fighting me? said the Shinigami. Diablos backed up, and laughed in an evil manner. ''Impressive, not even a hollow of my calibre can compete with that many shinigami........you haven't seen the last of me....believe that.'' Diablos looked back and smiled, as he entered the portal that lead him back to Hueco Mundo.

_
_


----------



## Kei (Mar 11, 2011)

*Alice and Kyuubee// A Show?*

Alice jumped back with Kyuubee in her hands when the hallow came, she tighten her hands on her blade as she wanted to attack but couldn't. But she couldn't help but smirk at the stupid shinigami that was stun from her kiss. Kyuubee watched from Alice arms, he smirked, this was an interesting play of events. Very interesting. He looked up at Alice who was sitting comfortable in the tree above them...

"...You are upset?"Kyuubee asked, sometimes he didn't understand the complex female emotions, but he could tell from all the years that he been with Alice that when she get upset...It was like flames..

"You are treating me like a doll Kyuubee! Making me kiss a shinigami?! Making me throw away my job!"she looked down at the hallow and then snuggled into his warm fur,"What are you planning?"

Kyuubee closed his eyes, she was still a little girl and didn't die yet, so she had no idea of what life was like. This world been to soft on her and this is what he was expecting, but at least he gave her some ideas on how to raise herself and be better than the humans out their in the world and the shinigami that claimed the lands...

"You will understand one day that life isn't fair, we need to do things to receive others.."Kyuubee stated,"This is a business transaction, for our services we get something from them. A simple transaction just that..."

Alice watch the fight and sighed, he treated her like a child...But she knew it was for the best.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Mar 11, 2011)

*Araign?e Tentatrice's intro*

A Woman is seen running with terror in her eyes she calls out for her companion* "Kyle!!!, Kyle!!!!! where are you !*' . The woman kept running and but she stopped when she noticed where she was.The buildings around her were covered in what looked like spider webbing and there were cocoon like intrusions along the walls. She knew it wasn't safe so she ran as fast as she could into a abandoned building. But she looked up in terror when she saw it ,she saw at least 20 humans being hanged by their necks.But her true fears were realized when she looked at one of their faces it was Kyle.She ran toward him he didn't have much life in him but he made sure he uttered this word to the woman he had loved *"Run"* .

She  understood even though it had pained her to do it,If she could fulfill her lovers last wish then maybe he could die knowing she was safe.She ran toward the opening in the hole but as she was about to step out something grabbed her ankle and pulled her toward the ceiling. She looked up and it was a web pulling her,the web stopped and she was grabbed by a hand. She looked at what had captured her, it was a spider-like monster with white hair and a spider mask it seemed female. *"Please let me go, I have to live for him!"* 


"Sorry but I can not fulfill zhat request petite fille but maybe zee after life will be more merciful to you and your lovaré"  The spider monster ate the girl whole,then she started on her hanged victims,eating them without mercy or regret.

" It's is about time to stop messing with zee small fries and begin on zee meals zhat will advance my ambitons, no ? "


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 11, 2011)

*Daisuke Kamiya| Flight Plan*

"Milly can take care of himself, but you hollow, your ass is mine!!!" Daisuke began to do a series of backflips a creating a distance a little bit more than 10 feet away from his aerial foe. He was faster now with Kanmaru engaged but still he did not possess wings to take out an aerial opponent. Even without wings he would still fly. He had a plan in mind for this hollow.

"This is my first time using this shikai hollow, you should feel honored to fall at the feet of the Denkou Ouji!!!" Daisuke disappeared in a flash of light moving faster than the eye could see, he then reappeared in the air in front of Victor. He had used his amazing speed in order to create the necessary momentum to launch himself into the sky.

"Gotcha!!!" Daisuke lunged forward with a stab from his right nodachi and prepared an upward slash aimed for Victor's wing with the other.
---

*Milliardo Merquise| The Devil Bares His Fangs*

"Hmm...This would seem to be quite the perilous situation. I do not need Shikai to deal with the likes of these." Milliardo held his zanpakuto out in front of him horizantally and ran his hand up the blade as a yellow orb of energy began to form in the center of the blade. The orb then dispersed and it's energy became a yellow aura that encompassed the whole sword. Milliardo grinned as the hollows came at him.

"Hado Thirty-Two...Okasen..."Milliardo was nonchalant in his calling out of the attack as the hollows came at him. A wide arc of yellow energy shot forth from his blade and went straight at the ten hollows attacking him incinerating whichever ones were unlucky enough to be hit by the blast.

"Would anyone else like to test me?" Milliardo sheathed his blade and folded his arms as if to say he was above all of this. He looked over at Daisuke who was attacking Victor. The idiot didn't realize he could walk on air...


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Mar 11, 2011)

*Víctor vs Daisuke*

Víctor bent his right wing and went into a slight downward spin to dodge the first attack, and as the other sword came up he activated his blade wing ability and deflected the sword with his left wing. He then flapped his wings and climbed higher into the air, when he was high enough he curved downward and quickly picked up speed. He folded his wings in to pick up even more speed as he let out a painful high pitched screech, deafening all those below.


----------



## Cursed panda (Mar 11, 2011)

*Edge*

Edge looked up from the radio and focused on his surroundings. To his left there were sky scrapers and high rises in the distant. To his right where some houses. Ahead of him laid an open freeway, with the occasional car in a ditch. Behind him is where the horror was though, a giant monster of a hollow with enough fangs to eat a small village, Edge refused to look behind himself.

An idea suddenly flew into Edge's head once again. He thought of the skyscrapers in the distance, if that was downtown there must be some kind of bridge that he could get rid of this Hollow with. He looked for an exit to downtown, none came to him. After about 10 minutes of disappointment he finally found an exit. He quickly turned to the left and fled down it in full haste. 

T-Rex however didn't let up one bit either he quickly mimicked Edge's movement's and turned left, taking out two houses on the corner and leaving a large gash in a third. The hollow had spit now coming from it's mouth, it's teeth were like barn spikes, large and deadly with enough force. Suddenly it spoke, "Your die! Human, make me run." His primitive voice echoed through the area, and shook Edge's car. Edge carefully turned around and even more fear filled his heart. The hollow laughed roared and all of sudden seemed to be going faster. He was slowly gaining on Edge's car.

*King*

King had flown away from the dead Shinigami, thoughts raced his head all of which where of how much of a savage he was really becoming. He knew that was the only way for a hollow to make it anywhere in this world, however he wanted to maintain at least a portion of his sanity. He thought back, back to when he was a human. Back to when he first started to ignore the voices. The voices kept telling him to kill his mother, to brutally stab and rape his teacher. To do all these things, and yet he ignored them. He maintained his sanity and just really didn't give a damn about the voices.

His mind raced, raced to more recent memories. He thought of his car crash and when he gave up hope after he had lost his eyesight. How the voices told him that he was nothing and would soon be joining them in the world of insanity. How they told him it would be just better to kill himself and it over with rather then living without sight, without a sense. He would never be able to see again they said, they where wrong. He could see now, being a hollow may even had been a gift.

He went back to memories and then thought of when he had finally died. He waited for a Shinigami and yet none came. He sat there, waiting and yet no one came to free him. The voices where right about one thing he had entered there world of insanity. They may have stopped bugging him but the insanity only grew worse. Sitting in such a small place, waiting for someone to come and give you another life, and no one comes. Instead you finally snap and become a hollow, a monster.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 11, 2011)

Daisuke Kamiya/ Milliardo Merquise | Battle Sense

"You're fast too eh!?!?" Daisuke said commenting on the fact that the Hollow could keep up with him as he began to descend a well. As he landed he saw that the beast was about to come down at him and he got into a defensive stance with his nodachi in an x shape. However the error here was that he wa open and just didn't notice it. The beast let out a shrill scream causing Daisuke to loosen the grip on his swords. The screech made him feel as though his ear drums were about to burst open. Blood slightly began to run and his balance left him a bit as he went to bended knee. He raises his right middle and index finger in the air swirling it around.

"Pretty cheap move!!! If that's how we're going to play it.Disintegrate, you black dog of Rondanini!! Look upon yourself with horror and tear out your own throat! Bakudo number nine Horin!!!" He whipped his fingers forward in the direction of Victor. An orange tendril with spiraling yellow patterns shot out from his fingertips straight at Victor.

Milliardo had dispatched his enemies but he covered his ears somewhat lessening the effects of Victor's scream. His discomfort was obvious by the grimace on his face but he watched with intrigue. He knew Daisuke was not a strategist. He was an animal who fought with instinct and while it would be a flaw for some Daisuke had what seemed like an innate battle sense. Still his movements were unnecessary and the fact that he still did not use his reiatsu to walk on air was sophomoric.

"Monseiur Kamiya hurry this sortie along. We have others to gather."


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Mar 11, 2011)

*Víctor vs Daisuke*

*"A direct attack, useless."*

Víctor slightly unfloded and bent his wings and went into a barrel roll, dodging the attack by nearly a foot while maintaining a high speed. In seconds he bared his talons and took hold of both Daisuke's swords, one claw each. He then bent his head back and brought his beak down on Daisuke's forehead. Víctor released his grip on the swords and flew back up into the sky, preparing for another strike.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 11, 2011)

*Daisuke Kamiya/Milliardo Merquise| A Little Encouragement*

"Shit!!" Daisuke yelled as the avian hollow managed to evade his kido spell. He was still a little disoriented from the hollow's previous attack so he found himself unable to do much more than use his blades to block his assailants talons. He was helpless as Victor proceeded to peck his forehead. There was a gash in forehead with blood streaming down it and cascading down his face. It got in his mouth, the taste of metal invading his taste buds as his enemy took to the sky to prepare another attack.

"Come on Daisuke!! Get ahold of yourself! You will not be bested by this vermin, you are suppose to be the Lightning Emperor. Remember!!" Milliardo was beginning to become frustrated with his fellow Shinigami. He was an idiot and he had allowed the hollow to strike first blood despite the advantage of Kanmaru.

"I got this Milly I'm just getting use to fighting with my shikai. Gotta work out the kinks..." He turned his thought processes inward. "Come on Izakuchimugen... we can do better than this." Daisuke locked his blades together defensively once again his resolve somewhat shaken and his lightning aura growing a little dimmer.

"You're an idiot...listen Daisuke use your reiatsu to take away his advantage. Show him what our horns can really do."The familiar gruff and majestic voice echoed in Daisuke's head. It was the spirit of his zanpakuto. He thought to himself and knew what he had to do, he wasn't using his reiatsu properly, he needed to walk on it. Daisuke looked up at Victor and smiled a little bit as the aura of the Kanmaru technique intensified. It shot off much more vibrant sparks this time. Daisuke disappeared in a flash of light once again and reappeared in front of Victor, except this time he wasn't jumping he was running on the air. He used his reiatsu to make a staircase of spiritual pressure and get to his foe.

"Eat this bird!!" Daisuke spun at Victor his nodachi's edges coated with lightning.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Mar 11, 2011)

*V?ctor vs Daisuke*


V?ctor was caught off guard by this sudden attack so he used the only asset available to him at that very moment, gravity. He tucked his wings in and simply let his body fall out of the range of Daisuke's attack. He then spread his wings and turned to face Daisuke.

*"Impressive speed, you caught me with my guard down, however, now will I fight using my full speed."*

Instantly, V?ctor became a dark blur appearing above Daisuke, his movement only trackable from a distance.

*"Fast as you may be, no one is faster than me. It is unwise to look down on me as a worthless hallow. My master, Verano, classified my skillset as being those of an assassination hallow. I've never been hit by anyone, that is why I respect you."*

V?ctor gestured to a near unnoticeable cut on his stomach.

*"When you first attacked me, your blade actually cut me. However small this cut may be, you managed to hit me."*

V?ctor once again vanished and reappeared behind Daisuke, his right wing held up in the air preparing to use his blade wing.


----------



## River Song (Mar 11, 2011)

[Zagarami]

Zagarami leaped from building swiftly, glad to be out of the countryside and inrto a city where souls were abundant. Enjoying the sweet smell that wafted up from the people down below. Grinning maliciosly Zagarami closed his eyes and focused on the smells of the souls deciding which one would next feed his never ending hunger. Noticing a soul that smelt particulary divine, Zagarami took off in leaps and bounds towards that direction.

Zagarami continued running following the smell untill a new smell hit his senses he knew it was a person and its smell still resembled one of a humans but at the same time the fragrance was dirty and dark. Curiosity over coming his hunger yata skidded to a stop turned right and began to run again. When he finaly reached his destination what he saw was nothing untill he looked up and saw another hollow....flying above him.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Mar 11, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> A Woman is seen running with terror in her eyes she calls out for her companion* "Kyle!!!, Kyle!!!!! where are you !*' . The woman kept running and but she stopped when she noticed where she was.The buildings around her were covered in what looked like spider webbing and there cocoon like intrusions along the walls. She knew it wasn't safe so she ran as fast as she could into a abandoned building. But she looked up in terror when she saw it ,she saw at least 20 humans being hanged by their necks.But her true fears were realized when she looked at one of their faces it was Kyle.She ran toward him he didn't have much life in him but he made sure he uttered this word to the woman he had loved *"Run"* .
> 
> She  understood even though it had pained her to do it,If she could fulfill her lovers last wish then maybe he could die knowing she was safe.She ran toward the opening in the hole but as she was about to step out something grabbed her ankle and pulled her toward the ceiling. She looked up and it was a web pulling her,the web stopped and she was grabbed by a hand. She looked at what had captured her, it was a spider-like monster with white hair and a spider mask it seemed female. *"Please let me go, I have to live for him!"*
> 
> ...



"Well zat was a delicious petite h'dourve but I want a main course"

Araignée  started to search out for food  ,she was able to find 2 shinigami fighting a large ape like hollow.

"Mmm two shingami and a big strong hollow zis must be my lucky day."

She saw one shinigami fireing spells at a distance and decided to pick him off first.She hid her presence and went for the kill.

"Chou no Ryoku"

The spell caster was pulled by his arm by the reiatsu thread to the top of the building were Araignée was perched and she used Chou no Ryoku to sew his mouth shut as to not call for help. He was no slouch though he cut the thread holding his arm and thrusted at Araignée with his blade. 

*"Take this you hollow bitch"*she side stepped the attack but the spellcaster was able to cut some of hair.

"You piecè of shît you cut my bèautiful harè" she spun another spirit thread and managed to get his leg.She tossed him around on top of the roof until she drew his blood. He managed to cut himself free, he retaliated with a kido.

*"Bakudo no.9 Geki !"* Araignée was engulfed in a red light paralyzed. He followed up with a Hado   *"Hadou no.31  Red Flame Cannon, Ye Lord, mask of blood and flesh, all creation, flutter of wings, ye who bears the name of man, Inferno and Pandemonium, the sea barrier surges, march on the south!"*

He sent out a red ball of energy toward Araignée.At the last second she tried moved the roof of the building into a shield. A large red explosion erupted.Causing a hole in the roof nothing was there giving the impression he had won. *"Trash hollow, good riddances"* the spell-caster was about to aid his comrade when a hand came from out the roof and grabbed his leg and pulled him under. Araignée was able to grab his neck the man tried to retaliate but it was no use she broke his neck in a single motion. She ate  him immediately 
"zhat was amazing so much rich spiritual powaré. No time to enjoy myself I must kill those other two" She used her Psychic powers to send glass to fly at her opposition, she managed to hit the shinigami in the eyes blinding him.

*"Must be me lucky day"* said the hollow with a smile on his face. Before he could go for the kill a voice a called to him "Excusez-moi you big ugly monkey but zat is my prey."  *"Huh what you do against me I strongest there is" * "I don't have to fight you directly your already trapped in my web" Araignée was able to use her spirit thread to hold the hollow in place.

The shinigami was flailing around not understanding what was happening due to the blindness
*
"Where are you,whats happening ?! "* "Your dieing zat is what is happening" She grabbed the shinigami's face and slammed him in the ground until he died. 

*"You took me food I kill you now"* The hollow ripped from the threads and began to charge. But Araignée  sent the dead shinigamis zanpakuto flying toward the head of the huge hollow with her psychokinesis killing it in one shot." 

"You idiots make it to easy, HOUHOUHOU" 

She laughed maniacally beginning to eat her new banquet


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Mar 11, 2011)

*"Sombro and Milliardo"*

A demon-lizard-like hallow came up from behind Milliardo, seemingly appearing out of nowhere, and looked up at the battle in the sky.

"Fate has an interesting way of dealing with things, or is it possible that master Verano could have actually anticipated this? No. Impossible."

He turned his head and looked at Milliardo with his empty eyes.

"The warriors battle as we, the more reserved, observe and learn from their mistakes without having to risk suffering from the outcome."


----------



## Cursed panda (Mar 12, 2011)

*King*

He had been flying around for awhile now subconsciously. _Idiot! You know you can get yourself killed this way!_ He thought to himself. He looked left, then right. Nothing of interest. Up, and then down, and then something caught his eye. Below him was a hollow, a spider with a look on his face of that of a puppet. The hollow had noticed him, and King at this point didn't know what to do. He was a gorilla fighter, he would never win in a one on one brawl. 

_Maybe it was sentient?_ He thought to himself, he really had no idea on how to handle the situation, so he just flew around in circles over the spider like thing. He ran through things he could say in his head. Should he try to talk to it? No, no it would probably attack him without even caring. Should he go down for a swift strike to the heart and hope for the best? No because he had no clue where a vital spot would be on this thing, not that he needed one because his talon's would leave enough damage for him to devour it or flee. But still, he probably couldn't even sink his talons into it. He wasn't strong, he was tactical that is how he won all his fights.

King didn't know what to do, his best bet would probably be to get higher and try to talk to it. So he took a chance and did so. King rose himself a good four feet higher into the air. He looked down and said whatever came to his mind fastest. "What the hell do you want?"

*Edge*

Edge's mind raced even faster, the T-Rex was gaining on him now, he must have activated some sort of inner rage in it, and now it was even more pissed then before. He continued down the road with hope that he would find a way into downtown, there he could find a bridge hopefully. A bridge he figured at the point was his only way to survive, all he needed was one that was weak enough that a huge T-Rex would fall right through it, seemed easy enough. 

Edge was getting closer and closer to downtown by the second. But as he got closer to his destination, the T-Rex got closer to his own. Now only trailing by a good three feet the T-Rex was dangerously close, any bad movements on Edge's part would lead to him becoming Hollow chow. Suddenly Edge started randomly thinking of just going straight, it was the seem kind of thinking that Green Hair imposed on him earlier to get him into the spirit world. Edge knew Green Hair was giving him directions.

"Go straight, just go straight" He imagined Green Hair saying at his master control desk. So Edge obliged, and just went straight. At first it was no change, bu then as he just kept going it seemed like he was getting closer to downtown at a faster rate, and before long he spied a bridge to his right. Edge quickly turned pulling a race car driver move and skidding to a sudden stop to only get going again.


----------



## River Song (Mar 12, 2011)

[Zagarami]

Eyeing the bird-hollow closely Yata considered his options, at this point even with his amazing flexability there was no way to reach the flying being, but if he could get him to approach closer he could possibly extend one of his limbs far enough, that is if it came to a fight. If he needed to flee Yata doubted he could out run the bird. Then he heard the foul smelling hollow say "What the hell do you want?"

Retracting his mask into his body and making it appear on his top half staring verticarly at the bird-like creature he responded "There is no need for your defesiveness, I am not here to hurt you." This was the truth, sort off. He didn't intend to fight the creature currently soaring above him but if it would at all benefit him, well lets say it is better that humans don't here the screams.​


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 12, 2011)

*Daisuke Kamiya| Tiger Blood*

Daisuke huffed and puffed as Victor managed to evade his little surprise attack by allowing gravity to take him downward. The Hollow then proclaimed he would begin to use his real speed; he disappeared from Daisuke’s line of sight. Daisuke then heard his voice emanating from above. Daisuke was fast with Kenmaru but this hollow was that much faster. The hollow then complimented and gave him it’s respect for tagging him, if ever so slightly. 

“Compliment me after I run you through with my blade Hollow. Still I gotta say this has been slightly more entertaining then I thought it would. And you’re kind of like a pet, mindless but fun.” As Daisuke complimented him the Hollow disappeared from view once again, Daisuke quickly spun around doing a pirouette once again in order to block the monster from vital areas of attack, his two blades completely covering his flanks. He caught the blade strike of the hollow but it then lashed out with its foot striking Daisuke and sending him plummeting into the ground. His momentum created a decent sized crater and a sizable dust cloud. As it cleared Daisuke could be seen his body bruised, battered, and bloodied. His clothes were in tattered as he looked up at the hollow with a weak smirk.

“Nice move there birdy….”

*Milliardo Merquise*

Milliardo did not turn to face Sombro, he did not feel any killing intent coming from him. He looked on as his ally was getting thrashed by hollow known as Victor. It made him feel bad because despite his dislike of Daisuke’s crudeness he was still a person. 

“I am a warrior and a pacifist. I believe in the sanctity of life, even your life is sacred Hollow. One day we will all have to pay for the atrocities we committed in the name of what is right. I am above simple bloodshed and fighting for the sake of superiority. I’ve seen enough fighting for a lifetime. That man you’re comrade fights is nothing more than a rabid dog, down to the way he fights. It’s all instinct and nothing more, but he is not one to be counted out. He is resilient and has the blood of a tiger, he is an animal after all.” Milliardo folded his arms and watched as his ally collected himself.

*Daisuke Kamiya Continued*

“I’m not done yet!!” Daisuke disappeared in his familiar flash of slight, he didn’t have the lateral quickness or raw speed of his foe but his ability to travel a long distance and gain acceleration was still good enough. He was in front of Victor once more. 

“Champuru Kendo time!!!Spinaroonie!!”  Daisuke got on his back and began to spin around using one of his nodachi akin to a helicopter rotor as he did his breakdancing sword move.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 12, 2011)

*Yuusuke*

The old member of the eleventh division was about to slash the hollow but suddenly a strong hit from his left side threw him against a fence"Nice one, big brother"the creature that was in front of the shinigami just some seconds ago said laughing a little"I know, little brother"the voice of the hollow that moments ago was flying was heard as he clearly was  now in front of his little brother. The man took his head as more blood was coming out from his head*"Fuck them, a dirty attack like that...I got some ribs broken"*he said while starting to stand up as the dust created by the destruction of the fence was clearing.

*"you, how did you get behind me if you was flying a moment ago?"*the swordsman asked as the two monsters began to laugh, what was so funny?"It´s our power, little shinigami"the one who was called "big brother" said*"Your power? both of you?"*the guy asked confused"Yes, we have the ability to transport to a certain distance from each other, even if we are a kilometer away we can arrive to each other´s side in a second"the "little brother" stated, in that moment the shinigami smiled*"That power sounds kind of annoying don´t you think?"* he asked, the hollows did not get why he was smiling until from behind the head of the Little brother a katana pierced from back to front destroying its mask and the hollow began to disappear"That´s right senpai...we need to get rid of them" as the old shinigami and the hollow looked at where the voice came from, they saw Yuusuke standing right there.

*"You are late kid"*the man in black scolded"Sorry oldman, i was testing something"he said ignoring completely the hollow next to him"You bastard!!"it yelled but then another Katana pierced through his mask, this time the old guy was the one to finish the work"He sure was stupid"Yuusuke said looking how the creature disappeared*"Well I think we have got three dangerous ones...now we have to split and keep killing as many hollows as we can kid"*Reiki nodded at thiis and then both shinigamis went in different directions.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Mar 12, 2011)

*Milliardo and Sombro*

"I'm not allowed to have oppinions on anything, master Verano says that I make a better tool if I don't know what I'm being used for."

Sombro looked back at the fight.

"I almost forgot, master Verano asked me to come here to tell Víctor to focus on collecting arrancar for mistress Yuu's army...But he's so far away."

The moment Sombro finished speaking he allowed his impressive spiritual pressure to slip free of his control to get Víctor's attention.

*Víctor vs. Daisuke*

Víctor was preparing to retaliate against Daisuke's attack when the wind was knocked out of him momentarily by a familiar spiritual pressure. He looked down and confirmed that Sombro was here for him.

*"Damn, looks like Verano's displeased with me."*

He looked up at Daisuke.

*"Shinigami, unfortunately it looks as if my leash is being tugged. I believe that analogy should fit seeing as you see me as nothing more than a pet."*


----------



## KizaruTachio (Mar 13, 2011)

"I suppose it is time to go back to Hueco Mundo after such a  magnifique méal" Araignée  teleported back to Hueco Mundo with a garganta but was suprised to see a large dome like buliding in front of her. 

"Such a grand building , I'm sure many weak hollows were attracted to it, I must go inside" Araignée approched the building but found there was no way to get inside "What zee hell how am I supposed to get inside ?"  She tried using her telepathy to talk to the other side but the dome was to thick. She started to wonder how she would get inside


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 15, 2011)

*Milliardo and Sombro | Mistress?*

Milliardo allowed Sombro’s words to linger in his mind, despite what others felt he knew that Hollows were living beings as well thus they had a right as sentient beings to have thoughts. The fact that this beast of seemingly higher intellect was told not to, it made Milliardo sad. Then he let slip his goal, or rather Victor’s goal.

“Yuu…” Was all Milliardo uttered as he felt a jolt. The hollow was impressive to say the least in terms of reiatsu.

*Victor v. Daisuke| Defeat!?!!?*

“Ey Birdy listen up. This beast’s horns…” He raised his blades to signify what he was referring to. “They’re aching to pierce through you, but today is not going to be that day evidently… I’ll overcome you I promise you, but it won’t be because you’re a monster. It’ll be because we’re both warriors and it’ll be a fight for superiority.” Daisuke dropped down from the sky and used his reiatsu to cushion the fall. He looked over to Milliardo who was approaching him. Milliardo was getting off the phone he had been carrying earlier.

“We have a new target Daisuke. A shinigami from the 11th division who was just deployed, his name is Yuusuke Reiki. He’s one of meager intelligence such as yourself…” Milliardo smirked at Daisuke as he insulted him; it was a lighthearted comment but an insult nonetheless.

“I need to get patched up before we go get him… ‘Ey Milliardo, I’m…” Daisuke was slightly crestfallen and Milliardo could tell so he cut him off. “Listen you live to fight another day Daisuke. I use to be in the 4th division so I know a thing or two about “patching people up.” The slang didn’t exactly fit Milliardo but he felt a little sorry for Daisuke.

“Thanks Milliardo…” 

“I’ll make this fast we need to hurry this up. You’re little extracurricular activity with the hollow put as behind schedule. He’s not far from here luckily.” Milliardo proceeded to heal Daisuke so they could head out for their next target.


----------



## Kei (Mar 15, 2011)

* Alice and Kyuubee//Plan*

She watched as they struggled with the hallow, they thrashed and fought. Alice sensed that he was stronger, but they were shinigami, their job was to kill hallow and hallow jobs were to kill shinigami… It was a natural thing, whoever was in the way, like her family. Was nothing but extra…

She learned and came to accept that fact, that her parent’s death didn’t mean anything to shinigami’s nor hallows. And the girl who cried every night when she was younger was now a person that didn’t care about anything but her own life, she jumped down on the ground…

She jumped down and stopped Daisuke in his tracks, his wounds and the other shinigami were clear…

“You were weak…”she stated as she pulled out Shin

Placing it in front of her, she slammed it forward, piercing would cause Daisuke wounds to be healed instantly. Shin was made from a shinigami with healing powers it was supposed to represent all the happiness and good in Alice heart, but there was none. It was a big gray cloud, not knowing anything from good or bad, it gained more power when it cut down hallows and healed Alice or other people

Opposite of Oni, who just cut people down and got stronger with her anger…

“In my world they say souls are like children and after death they become an adult.” Kyuubee said to him silently, “Alice is the same way…”


----------



## Olivia (Mar 15, 2011)

*[Yuu Kameko]*

She looked around the throne room which was occupied with three other arrancars. She didn't want to look iritaited, but she felt it inside, in the end she was only able to find two other arrancar, she wanted more but what else could she do? She looked at Hedra Revelle as she said "Here, Hedra Revelle, come with me to the human world. I believe you're roughly as strong as I am, so I can assume we can handle anything that stands in our way." She closed her eyes and then continued with "Or am I wrong?"


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 15, 2011)

*Hedra Revelle*

Hedra had been sitting on the armrest of the throne. She was admiring herself in her mirror, when Yuu addressed her. The youthful youthful arrancar brushed her hair out of her face and turned around. "Very well. But I refuse to dirty my hands with any low level beings. I only fight captain level shinigami and nothing less. And only if I must."

A shadow hole opened just in front of the two female arrancar, and a cloaked figure rose from the circle. The figure had a moth like hollow mask and most of it's body was covered by what was apparently its cloak. "Oh god. Malo."

"May I come along too, my dear arrancar masters? Please, it's been so long since I was last in the human world." The hollow leaned down and begged the two. "Malo Sombra. I was beginning to enjoy your absence. I'd rather not have an ugy stupid thing like you come along, but Yuu is the organized one. I'll let her decide."


----------



## Olivia (Mar 15, 2011)

*[Yuu Kameko]*

She looked at the hollow in front of her as she said "I could really care less, but don't get in our way." She then walked past the hollow and snapped her fingers, creating a garganta as she said "So, shall we go?"


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 15, 2011)

*Hedra Revelle*

Hedra got up from the throne and made her way to the garganta, Malo following close behind. "Very well." As Hedra stepped into the garganta, Malo slithered behind them and slipped into the portal as well as it closed around them.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 16, 2011)

Laix said:


> *{Nodoka Sumato}*
> 
> 'Wow ... pretty impressive for someone who just became a Shinigami!' she smiled as the boy, also named Nodoka, dispatched of the hollow. She took out her own sword and held it with a tight grip. 'Okay ... let's go!' She smiled before charging towards a hollow who had just arrived. She froze for a moment before letting out a small roar as she sliced it's face in half, killing it. Breathing heavily, she loosened her grip on her sword.
> 
> 'Harder than it looks ...'



*[Nodoka Toka]*

Nodoka dispatched another hollow, starting to get confident now that he knew what to do. *"Indeed" *he grunted in reply, his robes begining to become tattered. He didn't think they'd be able to keep this up much longer.

And then, a curious thing began to happen. The hollows began to screech, and turn inward, away from them. At the center of their mass, Nodoka could see something large...growing, as all the hollows moved inward. With a shudder, he realized they were fighting, and eating each other, growing from the prossess. He assumed that by doing so, they grew in power, as otherwise, why would they do it? And what would happen when there were no more of the things to eat?

He soon found out: within a minute, all that was left was one, nigh on two and a half to three stories tall. It's mask was reminicent of a a shark, with at least three rows of needlelike teeth, a long, flat-topped snout at the top of the mask, and a black eye on each side. It was bipedal, with a large, sweeping tail that appeared to be made of bone, and webbing between its fingers and from the bottoms of its wrist to its sides, like bat wings. 

It grinned, revealing a massive, cavernous mouth, and bellowed *"Soul Reapers...your souls will taste heavenly...but first, I believe I will make a light snack of the ones inside that building...they shall...wet my appitite"*.

It leaned forward, as if to charge past them at the hotel, but Nodoka shouted *"NO!!" *he ran in front of the monster, and charged at it, jumping to stab it in the mask. It roared, and swatted him with it's webbed hand, smashing him against the wall of a nearby building. He fell down a full story and landed on the ground, rolling. Wincing, he stood, and called *"Face me you cowaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaard!!"*


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Mar 16, 2011)

*Verano*

As Verano watched the conlcusion of his follower's battle, a buzzing sound went off at another monitor. He quickly (as fast as his heavy body could carry him) walked over to it in the hopes that an arrancar had tripped the motion detector system he had painstakingly set up long ago. When he reached it he was dissapointed to to see a normal hollow, regardless, it could be usefull to him. He slowly walked over to his 'device' and typed in the hollow's coordinates. Once finished, the space above the fairly large pad that the console was connected to began to distort as it also did this to the space Araignée was standing in. In a moment the spaces were switched and Araignée was now standing before Verano in his lab.

"Welcome, my name is Verano. Who might you be?"


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 17, 2011)

*Daisuke Kamiya/Milliardo Merquise | The Next Candidate*

Daisuke and Milliardo said their thank you's for Alice's swords' healing glow. Daisuke was too disheartened to even try to flirt with her, winners get the prom queen and losers got nothing. At this point he was a loser. Milliardo was quite perceptive and could sense the lack of usual confidence. They had a mission however and Milliardo was not a therapist. They were Shinigamis and any fight in which they were still alive after was a victory in Milliardo's book. They headed out in the direction of Yuusuke Reiki in order to recruit him.

"Listen Monsieur Kamiya, I can feel the spiritual pressure of a few hollows as well as our target... If you don't think you can handle it..." 

"I'll be fine, plus Yuusuke and me go way back. I haven't seen that jackass in a while seeing him is the pick me up I need to get out of this funk. Listen Milliardo I ain't good at losing, especially to that abomination." Milliardo could feel anger bubble inside of him but he bit his tongue, he did not like that viewpoint of hollows it was ignorant. Milliardo increased his speed until they eventually arrived in a town. Daisuke took the lead at this juncture.

*"EY REIKI!! GET YOUR ASS OUT HERE!IT'S YOUR OLD PAL DAISUKE!!" *Daisuke shouted at the top of his lungs, the decibels of his voice seemed like they came from a bass amplifier. The Lightning Emperor was a loud mouth so the fact that he could generate noise should not have been a surprise, but it was what his noise would generate that would be surprising...


----------



## Laix (Mar 17, 2011)

*{Nodoka Sumato}*

The girl watched in horror as the crowd of hollows soon turned into an incredibly large creature. Nodoka attempted to attack it, but was knocked back by the creature. She knew she couldn't just stand there, and charged towards it, aiming a swing towards it's mask. However, it simply chuckled as it smacked her down to the ground. Nodoka struggled to get up as the beast came closer towards her, with a murderous feel to it.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 17, 2011)

*[Nodoka]*

Nodoka saw the beast going after the girl- the one who was still awake-, and he dashed forward, standing in front of her. *"You tried fighting this thing," *he reasoned, *"So you must be an ally; is there any way we can beat it?" *because the beast was comming after them, Nodoka reached down and offered her a hand, so that he could pick her up and flee- temporarily, of course- from the monster.


----------



## Laix (Mar 17, 2011)

*{Nodoka Sumato}*

Nodoka gasped as the boy with the identical name to her rescued her from it's glare. She denied being picked up before the two began to fled away, with Nodoka adjusting her glasses. "I uh ... well, I'm not too sure as I'm not really that experienced but ... I think my captain talked of cutting off their heads being the best way," she breathed as she struggled to catch her breath as the two sprinted down the street.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 17, 2011)

*[Nodoka Toka]*

Nodoka sighed in response to what she said to him as they ran. *"So you're telling me the bast thing to do is to cut off it's head...despite the fact that we weren't able to get anywhere near it? Great..."*

He glanced back at the beast, which was charging after them down the street. *"Got any bright ideas?"*


----------



## KizaruTachio (Mar 17, 2011)

Tyran Draconis said:


> *Verano*
> 
> As Verano watched the conclusion of his follower's battle, a buzzing sound went off at another monitor. He quickly (as fast as his heavy body could carry him) walked over to it in the hopes that an arrancar had tripped the motion detector system he had painstakingly set up long ago. When he reached it he was disappointed to to see a normal hollow, regardless, it could be usefull to him. He slowly walked over to his 'device' and typed in the hollow's coordinates. Once finished, the space above the fairly large pad that the console was connected to began to distort as it also did this to the space Araign?e was standing in. In a moment the spaces were switched and Araign?e was now standing before Verano in his lab.
> 
> "Welcome, my name is Verano. Who might you be?"



Araign?e was still in a daze due to her sudden transportation she looked up and saw a huge hollow with six arms. She didn't want to act hastily if he was able to transport her inside the gigantic dome he probably controlled the inside of it. She tried to use her telepathy to assess him but  his mind was blocked off, a sign of a smart hollow. The odds weren't in her favor for a fight so she chose the most rational option. 

"Hello I am Madam Tentatrice, But you may call me Araign?e" she said it with a bow and a fake smile. "If I may ask monsieur, what is your name and where ar? we ?"


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Mar 17, 2011)

Verano deeply _desired_ to comment on here dull questions, however, he didn't want to start a conflict that might inhibit his ability to progress through evolution. So, instead he simply repeated himself and stated the obvious.

"_I_ am Verano Manicomio, and _we_ are approximately 10 meters beneath the great fortress known as Las Noches. Now tell me, why have you come? Is it to seek shelter beneath these great walls? If so, then you are sorely mistaken. Las Noches is soon to become a battlefield between powers far greater than our own."

After speaking, Verano began to contemplate what exactly she was trying to do with that smile. The only time hallows smile is when they are about to achieve their goals, never to fraternize. He would have to keep a close eye on this one, he hadn't created this hallow, it would take him a bit longer to figure her out.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 17, 2011)

SoulTaker540 said:


> *"EY REIKI!! GET YOUR ASS OUT HERE!IT'S YOUR OLD PAL DAISUKE!!" *Daisuke shouted at the top of his lungs, the decibels of his voice seemed like they came from a bass amplifier. The Lightning Emperor was a loud mouth so the fact that he could generate noise should not have been a surprise, but it was what his noise would generate that would be surprising...



*Yuusuke*

The sound of the voice of Daisuke was heard around the whole area, arriving to the ears of the blond guy who was sleeping on the rooftop of a house, the loud sound made him to wake up completely scared"The hell, what happened!?"he asked kinda upset while covering his ears"Geez...this voice, that Daisuke...did he really have to shout so loud? I was sleeping really well"he asked to himself. After killing some hollows the young shinigami decided to rest a little but in the end seemed that he took a nap instead of just rest.

Standing up he tried to feel the reiatsu of the guy who just called him and tried to  remember from where the voice came from, instantly, for the first time in his life as a shinigami the red-eyed swordsman was able to locate someone in his first try"That way...."he muttered and left towards the place from where Daisuke?s reiatsu was coming from.

Minutes later  he noticed two guys, one of them was Daisuke and the other...well the truth was that he did not know the guy"Yagami! what?s up bro?...I was taking a nap!"he said greeting the guy and whining a little.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Mar 17, 2011)

Tyran Draconis said:


> Verano deeply _desired_ to comment on here dull questions, however, he didn't want to start a conflict that might inhibit his ability to progress through evolution. So, instead he simply repeated himself and stated the obvious.
> 
> "_I_ am Verano Manicomio, and _we_ are approximately 10 meters beneath the great fortress known as Las Noches. Now tell me, why have you come? Is it to seek shelter beneath these great walls? If so, then you are sorely mistaken. Las Noches is soon to become a battlefield between powers far greater than our own."
> 
> After speaking, Verano began to contemplate what exactly she was trying to do with that smile. The only time hallows smile is when they are about to achieve their goals, never to fraternize. He would have to keep a close eye on this one, he hadn't created this hallow, it would take him a bit longer to figure her out.



This battle had intrigued Araign?e , but there was alot still unknown to her and this hollow was her only gateway to knowledge even if he provided it  begrudgingly. He was no idiot, not the type Araign?e usually hunts for, she knew if she lied that he would be able to tell. So she told the truth to test his reaction  "Zat sounds interesting, a battl? I was planning on eating some more hollow, but dinner sounds and a show sounds  tre magnifique. So are you planning on eating whatever remains, or are you going to be one of zee deciding factors in this, or are you just a simple spectator, or maybe something else entirely?"


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 17, 2011)

*Daisuke Kamiya/ Milliardo Merquise | Stronger
*
Daisuke's trepidation seemingly evaporated at seeing a familiar face. He was glad to see a friend in the world of the living, especially a guy like Yuusuke. He was from the eleventh division, Daisuke was originally suppose to join it with him but when he found out that Yoko Kuchiki was the captain of the sixth he changed his mind. Kuchiki was the person who inspired him to become a shinigami and it's not very often you get to work under your idol. Plus she was better to look at than the Kenpachi plus given his mouth he didn't think his brash nature would mesh with the somewhat military style of the eleventh.

"It's good to see ya Reiki!!" Daisuke walked over to him and put his arm around him messing up his hair with a noogie to help wake up his groggy friend.

"Monsieur Kamiya this is not a social call... Yuusuke Reiki we're here to give you your new orders, straight from the Captain Commander. You have been enlisted in a mission to go to the Hollow homeland, Hueco Mundo..." Milliardo spoke in a dramatic fashion trying to build up the tension and severity of the task ahead of them. Their was a silence that lasted a few moments....

"What do ya think Reiki? It sounds dangerous but I think we can handle it don't ya? Plus my sword spoke to me even told me it's name. So if I need to unleash my horns I'm sure I can cover your ass." Daisuke was trying to be confident but he thought back to his fight with Victor. Daisuke failed Izakuchimugen but it would not happen again.

"The both of you will need to get stronger. This mission is of great importance and if you are not dedicated to improving then it isn't for either of you. Get stronger or die that's all their is to it."Milliardo aptly stated cutting through Daisuke's fake bravado. They were going to have to bring their A-game to this party.


----------



## Laix (Mar 18, 2011)

*{Nodoka Sumato}*

Nodoka thought for a moment as she tried to figure out a plan of action. What could they do? She didn't even have her shikai yet, and he had become a shinigami just ten minutes ago, and only a substitute at that. But hey, they couldn't run - best they could do was take it on. "I say we make use of our enviroment," she smiled before whipping out her sword and slicing down a row of trees. It created a large obstacle in the road, but it didn't take long for the hollow to break through it. However, it was enough time for her to grab Nodoka's hand, spinning him around before tossing him towards the hollow.

"G-Go!"


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 19, 2011)

*Yuusuke *

Yuusuke was happy  to see Daisuke again, at the shinigami academy they were good friends and both were going to apply for the eleventh division but it ended that Yoko Kuchiki, the person Daisuke respected so much was the captain of the sixth squad, the guy decided to go for it also apparently his style of fighting wouldn?t match with the fighting division. Anyway both had a long time without seeing each other. Hearing about their mission and how they should be stronger, the blond smiled.

"Of course I?m in, If I can get the chance to fight very strong opponents I don?t care if I have to train or kill hundreds of hollows!"the red-eyed swordsman said and then turned to look at Daisuke"I got it too, the name of my partner...we will come out victorious of that invasion"


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Mar 21, 2011)

"If all goes my way, all of the above. Although I don't think I can accomplish my goals on my own in my current condition. That being so, I enlist hallows to accomplish physical tasks for me. I so far have two followers, both are exceptional hallows with skills based in assassination."

Verano turned away from Araignée and slowly walked over to another monitor and began tapping keys. 

"I must admit, you skillfully avoided my question, however I cannot be fooled so easily. I will ask again: Why have you come to Las Noches?"


----------



## KizaruTachio (Mar 23, 2011)

"You are a very smart hollow monsieur Verano , being able to see through me like zis. I want to reclaim my former self through ?volution, to become an Arranchar . But in all honesty I came her to kill hollow and it sounds like zis assassination squad of seems like zee perfect way for me to advance myself. But I am no idiot as you have surley assed and if you cross me in any way I will not hesitate to get you back. So, do we have a partnership ?" 

She asked with another sinster grin.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 23, 2011)

*[Yoko Kuchiki]*

She went through the senkaimon and took two steps into the human world. She closed her eyes and then headed forward as she said "Such a pathetic place, I wouldn't have imagined, that the earth has gotten so disastrous in the years I haven't visited." She opened her eyes again and scanned the area before thinking _'Now, where am I supposed to go?'_


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 24, 2011)

*Daisuke/Milliardo/Yuusuke| Trouble...*

Daisuke smiled at his buddy as he told him he had unlocked his sword as well. It made him feel like his old self with his friend there to help hype him up. He was psyched knowing that both of them now had Shikai, it was an exciting prospect to go into battle with Yuusuke already but ever more so now. He couldn't wait to see what kind of zanpakuto it was now.

"We'll surprise each other on what each others does. When we spar it'll be more fun not knowing." Daisuke laughed and slapped his friends back. Milliardo couldn't help but feel like he was getting dumber in the presence of the two other shinigami.

"Well you're wish for strength might not be too far off from coming to fruition. We are a small team, but Soul Society is sending a representative to help make sure we're ready for the invasion." Milliardo smiled at the other two who looked even more excited than they were moments ago, but then the expression on his face changed.

"Do you two feel that... Their are three high reiatsu outputs not far from us. There is suppose to be one captain however..."


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Mar 24, 2011)

*Verano*

"You want a partnership eh? What _exactly_ can you do that would be useful to me? What makes you special?"

Verano fished typing and moved to another console to finish recalibrating the security system. As he stared at the screen he noticed something interesting, the system had been inadvertently improved when Yuu had repaired Las Noches. Apparently there had already been a system installed in Las Noches that had been disabled when Las Noches had fallen apart. The old system had overwritten and assimilated Verano's system and rerouted primary control to a different location. This older system astounded Verano, it had cearly been designed by someone who possessed a vastly superior intelligence, and if Verano could find the location where primary control had been rerouted to, its secrets would be revealed.

After Verano had finished his contemplating he stepped away from the now useless console and turned his attention back to Araignée.

"Actually, I believe I have an idea of something you can do for me. As you can clearly see I am not physically able to hunt down soul reapers myself, so I employ hallows to do this for me. In return for their services I have promised to ensure that their transition to arrancar state is flawless and completely safe."
____________________
*Víctor y Sombro*

High in the clouds, Víctor watched a group of five shinigami running at top speed. As he continued scanning he could make out four more groups who all seemed to be heading in the same direction. He followed the first group he had come across to a large partially destroyed building and landed on the roof while watching the other four groups arrive. A few seconds passed when Sombro appeared out of Víctor's shadow and walked up next to him.

"Víctor, have you located an arrancar for master Verano?"

*"Unfortunately, no. However, I have tracked a large group of shinigami to this location, as per our arrangement."*

"Master Verano ordered you to find an arrancar, not soul reapers."

*Tough. His orders mean nothing to me, I am not a lackey of his. We have a deal, nothing less.*

"I was not ordered to use force to keep you on the path therefore I shall assist you in any way I am able to."
____________________
*An Important Meeting*

30 Shinigami were gathered in an area of the large building where a previous battle had destroyed multiple floors creating an open area in which all 30 shinigami could easily fit. One shinigami in particular who happened to be the 3rd seat officer in division 8. Due to the fact that there were so many of them in one place, Víctor's spiritual pressure was undetectible. The officer spoke with power and confidence behind his voice.

"Alright, squad leaders report!"

"Sir! My squad found and eliminated 10 hallows."

"Good. Does anyone else have anything to report?"

The room was silent, after a minute the officer put his head in his hands as a look of disappointment fell over the group. The officer lifted his head and spoke in a solemn voice.

"Listen people, we cannot afford to slack off here. Every day of failure for us means opportunity for the hallows to slaughter more innocent people, many of whom are inadvertantly turned into hallows themselves and are driven to slaughter there own friends and family. My team was here before you were all ordered to come here and I will _NOT_ have you bringing this contingent down! Now I want you all on patrol until I give the order to move again. I want you all to concider my words for a while so that you will aplly yourselves when you get back on the field."

*"Sir! Yes sir!"*

With that, the soul reapers split up and began patrolling inside and around the building leaving the officer and four men in the large room. They were all unaware that their defenses had already been infiltrated.
____________________
*Dark Forces Converge Upon the Shinigami HQ*

While the officer had been giving his very convenient speech, Víctor and Sombro had been concealing some of Verano's special devices much like the one Víctor had attached to Milliardo's shoulder. These ones worked slightly different, instead of laching on to a host these devices were to be set up in a three dimentional perimeter. They took much longer to set up but were much more effective in the long run. Once they had completed their task they took up positions near the main room and waited for the shinigami to split up.


----------

